# 2015 Winter Reaper Sign up and Discussion Thread!!



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Have fun everyone, I'll be watching from the sidelines. I think work is going to get very hectic in the next few months.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

aww, to bad! We will miss you !


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am in !!!!
will send my info to u tomorrow from work we don't get Internet at new house till 1111th


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay !! can't imagine a reaper with out Saki!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm in for the 2015 Winter Reaper. I'll be working on my list this week and will post in the likes/dislikes thread.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm in! It falls within Valentines Day which is my second favorite Holiday of the year.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

giving this a bump


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! sounds like we will have more reapers, any more takers?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Watching from the sidelines. So much going on.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if i'm in or just gonna watch from the sidelines as well. I had so much fun with the Merry Reaper but we have a lot going on and projects to work on. I'll be watching and when it gets closer i'll decide for sure.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

My info is sent saki. girl is in got my craft stuff all set up and ready to roll


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am going to play this time, too. Just need to work on my list and update since I had to cancel my parties this year. I need to take stock of all my new fortune tellers things and witches that I added this year and decide on a set direction. I am in bethene, but will send the info as soon as I finish with my list.

This will be fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So excited for this reaper. Come join us


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay, Printer, so glad you will join us!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I am on vacation now, but I expect I'll be in once I'm back to a device with a keyboard. It would take far too long for me to make a list on my phone!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay Printer! I've miss you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! !ooojen !!

if the four who said they want to join do so. we will have 9!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> My info is sent saki. girl is in got my craft stuff all set up and ready to roll


Geez, I've been in my "new house" for a year and haven't got my craft room organized.  You want to come and do mine?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol ya when it comes to moving ya I want it all unpacked can't handle boxes still have some boxes and then need to organize shop but should have it all done in 2 weeks max. Also need to get our hot tub filled and going lol


Bethany said:


> Geez, I've been in my "new house" for a year and haven't got my craft room organized.  You want to come and do mine?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am so excited for this I was scanning salvation army last night and dt for ideas. I did pick up a chair for my craft area so I am ready to roll LOL


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ohhhh, I'm seriously contemplating this. I could use some fun! {It's been an intense two months for my family, culminating in my Dad's death on 12/21/14.} And I miss all the discussion around here! I love HF! 

Hugs all around! Will make my mind up asap! Promise!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Stanfam3, so sorry to hear about the passing of your dad. hugs to you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Stanfam03 so sorry for your Loss. Sending lots of positive energy your way


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

StanFam, I am so, very sorry, hun!! {{Hugs}} and thoughts you way...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry about your dad.
l hope you do join the exchange!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stanfam, I am so sorry for your loss of your dad. Hugs and prayers. I hope you join us. It is time to do something for YOU. Wonderful Intelligent Talented Charming Helpful You. WITCHY you.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any one else want to join the fun?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Saki, In looking for stuff I have found I am missing boxes. :/ Don't know where they went. So far my entire tote of Halloween Cake Pans disappeared, a box of my Kitchen Stuff ( Roaster, Flan Cake Pans that I know of so far) & an entire box of Easter ceramics. :/ This means I must go up in the attic in the garage & see if the stuff got put up there by accident.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I got lots of crafting stuff for Christmas. I might be in on this one too. Give me a day or so and I will let you know for sure.
They are so fun I don’t want to miss out


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man I hate when that happens so far I am only messing my lazy Susan but I still have like 15 boxes to go thru so hope it's in one of them 


Bethany said:


> Saki, In looking for stuff I have found I am missing boxes. :/ Don't know where they went. So far my entire tote of Halloween Cake Pans disappeared, a box of my Kitchen Stuff ( Roaster, Flan Cake Pans that I know of so far) & an entire box of Easter ceramics. :/ This means I must go up in the attic in the garage & see if the stuff got put up there by accident.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I got lots of crafting stuff for Christmas. I might be in on this one too. Give me a day or so and I will let you know for sure.
> They are so fun I don’t want to miss out


sweet hope you join us


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

dee14399, I hope you join us in this Reaper. We need more peeps. But, it will be fun to also be a small group. Can't wait to get started. I went out today thrifting and found some general things I picked up for now or later Reapers.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope we have about as many as with the merry reaper!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmmmm giving it some serious thought.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I would so love to join the winter reaper but right now I'm just not sure. I was not able to hit the after Halloween sales this year and for 2014 SR 2 I depleted a good chunk of my stash I'd purchased after Halloween the previous year. I'm uncertain that I would have enough things to build a reap around considering it's out of season for the retail market. And, I never have the luck others do with thrift stores 

I have a couple of weeks until sign up deadline. I'll really have to think about this one! What to do...what to do.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you both join us !


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

shadowwalker said:


> I would so love to join the winter reaper but right now I'm just not sure. I was not able to hit the after Halloween sales this year and for 2014 SR 2 I depleted a good chunk of my stash I'd purchased after Halloween the previous year. I'm uncertain that I would have enough things to build a reap around considering it's out of season for the retail market. And, I never have the luck others do with thrift stores
> 
> I have a couple of weeks until sign up deadline. I'll really have to think about this one! What to do...what to do.


These are my concerns as well. I'm still contemplating!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you join and you just made me relied what a great idea to add things to my list that are not necessarily halloween but would be fun I will be updating my list today. Maybe pm with bethene to see if she can make sure u get a victim with not just halloween option s she I know would love to have you join 


shadowwalker said:


> I would so love to join the winter reaper but right now I'm just not sure. I was not able to hit the after Halloween sales this year and for 2014 SR 2 I depleted a good chunk of my stash I'd purchased after Halloween the previous year. I'm uncertain that I would have enough things to build a reap around considering it's out of season for the retail market. And, I never have the luck others do with thrift stores
> 
> I have a couple of weeks until sign up deadline. I'll really have to think about this one! What to do...what to do.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

A winter reaping at your door is sure to take away the cold weather blues


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If either of you sew think about using that skill to make something for your victim. I was so amazed at the great things like pillowcases, quilts and even some costumes for some props sent this year. I can't sew and can think of lots of things that someone with that ability could make utilizing basic colors and not requiring Halloween items. last year people receive homemade candies in Halloween molds and Valentine boxes. I know that I used a lot of Valentines things and images from the Internet to fill in for my winter reaper. Some of my favorite things last year were from people thinking out of the box and coming up with creative unusual things for me that did not necessarily require Halloween items to complete. Hope you join us.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm so excited to get my victim and get things going!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us it's so much fun


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Have a Beautiful day my friends


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have a winter storm coming tonight and tomorrow. Going to get out for groceries,and maybe hit a couple of thrift stores before it hits us...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

im not sure i can join this one, need to catch up and am going to try some new things for the fall reapers. i'll be right here though enjoying the fun watching and admiring everyones talents and loves!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

We had to make a second trip into Dallas area this morning. It is the second one this week and today's weather is frigid here. It is dry, but cold with wind chills in the low teens. Brrr.... We have a chance of snow for the weekend. I wanted to run to a couple of Goodwills, but hubby was not up for it after getting stopped for speeding. Grrrrrr....

I always harp on him in that area to slow down as the Speed Limit drops. Today I didn't say a thing and YEP, a country sherrif's car stopped us. Almost funny. ALMOST.

I hope to work some this week on some things for my possible reaper for this or a future Reap. If I a going to be cooped up, I may as well have fun.


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

I wanted to join in on this, but hubby has a few health problems going on, so I'm gonna have to sit this one out....I will watch from the sidelines, though....

& I'm still doing the vampire valentine - since I bought the supplies last year, I shouldn't have to run around to find stuff & tire the poor dear out....


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Stanfam3: I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your dad. Take care of yourself.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

any more takers? ?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I wasn't going to to join but I really need something good in my life to get through a rough patch. And I just keep thinking about bloody valentine and winter reaper. I'll work on my list and join in soon.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im in, I will PM Bethene


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! ! some more victims!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

had to share this here. we know we've had a lot of "those conversations".


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

booswife02 said:


> A winter reaping at your door is sure to take away the cold weather blues


What a wonderful way of looking at things!

I'm always in. I love reaps. I don't always make something, but I have a good time putting things together for someone. And I don't always send a teaser. It seems when ever I do, my victim always figures me out. I guess there are not to many loudmouth Okies joining the reap. Come on fellow Okies, help me out.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice to see you joining us, scareme!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

to those who haven't yet,don't forget to send me your information


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Oh well....I've hemmed and hauled....but dang it....I'm in! Sign me up Bethie!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm in!!!!! Will think of a list. So glad I saw this one in time!!!!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah P5! Happy to see we wore you out.

Happy to have you in LadyGoats. So glad you found us too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

scareme said:


> Yeah P5! Happy to see we wore you out.
> 
> Happy to have you in LadyGoats. So glad you found us too.


 ^ Ha, Ha! Laura you know I am a softie...it doesn't take much to wear me down...just a soft kitten or a fuzzy puppy...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 7 officially signed up and who have sent me their information. One pm'd me but didn't send any address information,or likes. And several on here have said they wanted to join but have not messaged me. I would love to have about twenty signed up !


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wooohooo! Welcome to all the fun. Glad we are picking up more peeps.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Whoot getting excited for this reap get those info sent to bethene everyone


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Make it 8. Just sent in my list. Now I get to go back and see what I've missed so far. Y'know, gotta stay up-to-date in these discussions or a lot of stuff goes over your head.

....or is that just me?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Getting so excited for this and rocking my victims goodies


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl, I am the same way! Unpacked and organized as quickly as possible (can't stand living out of boxes... And clutter!). 
StanFam, I'm so sorry to hear about your dad 
Printersdevil, I always love reading what you've got to say. I agree with loving when people think outside the box, and felt bad for being slightly amused about your hubby's speeding ticket (we have a road that goes from 45 to 25 quickly, and my husband still zips through there like he's on the interstate, so I get it!!). 

It seems like a lot of people or their loved ones are having health problems.. You guys, let us know if there's anything we can do for you!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey everyone in this exchange. Be sure to edit and add info about your kids and/or pets. That way we have options for them if wanted. I always like to know if the rest of the family is into this too. Or if they have their own things they like.

I just spent a LONG time going through all 107 pages of last years Winter Reaper (thanks to the link from saki). It was fun reliving all that and looking for ideas. There were quite a few things for the kids and animals.

I also think it would be nice to know things like shoe sizes or shirt sizes. I have thought about making some of those altered shoes for witches and have in the past sent t-shirts to my victims. Too personal or creepy for you? Just don't add it. But, I like having options for things.For example our 43 anniversary is Feb. 10 and I like to do something special for it décor wise and often it is a Til Death Do Us Part type thing of a witchy theme. I have turquoise and tan and pink in my bedroom and so I sometimes capitalize on the pink of Valentine Day and do a spa or Bed and Breakfast thing with witchy spells. LOL

I know I have seen some of you post colors for bedrooms and/or make comments that that particular spooky item will remain in your bedroom since it fits the color or theme. (skulls, roses, etc.) So, give us some ideas.

And let's get the stalking going at bethene's place. It is cold up there and she is probably slacking by staying indoors and drooling over her job as the Reaper Queen. We need a sort of Reaper icon to refer to---sort of like the ring in LOTR. Precious, precious, MY PRECIOUS. Maybe our new chant should be,
Victim, Victim, I can't wait to get to put my eyes on you and watch you!

I also stalk the old posts for ideas.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Hey everyone in this exchange. Be sure to edit and add info about your kids and/or pets. That way we have options for them if wanted. I always like to know if the rest of the family is into this too. Or if they have their own things they like.
> 
> I just spent a LONG time going through all 107 pages of last years Winter Reaper (thanks to the link from saki). It was fun reliving all that and looking for ideas. There were quite a few things for the kids and animals.
> 
> ...


Great ideas, printersdevil! I did mention that I want aprons, but adding a size to that would seem obvious, but didn't even think about that until you'd mentioned.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Hey everyone in this exchange. Be sure to edit and add info about your kids and/or pets. That way we have options for them if wanted. I always like to know if the rest of the family is into this too. Or if they have their own things they like.
> 
> I just spent a LONG time going through all 107 pages of last years Winter Reaper (thanks to the link from saki). It was fun reliving all that and looking for ideas. There were quite a few things for the kids and animals.
> 
> ...


great ideas i also added stuff since i just moved that my reaper could even do just to mix up my list a little


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear reaper when you get my list make sure to check out the list i have on the likes thread cause it is way different and lots more added to make it a bit easier for you i hope


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Dear reaper when you get my list make sure to check out the list i have on the likes thread cause it is way different and lots more added to make it a bit easier for you i hope


Ditto! 

****​
This has been just the kick in the bum that I needed! Haven't had motivation to finish any projects, but I decided that I should clear my to-do list before I get my victim's info, so I cleaned out my garage and finished building this today. 






​
Have to sand and then paint/stain it, but those were the big "projects" looming over my head. After this is done, I can focus solely on my victim..

Muahahahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lady goat are u using that for Halloween?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm still here lurking and living vicariously through you guys. Wish I could join in the fun, but really I can't this time. I can't wait to see the goodies as they start arriving at victim's homes.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lady goat are u using that for Halloween?


No, just getting it off of my to-do list so that I can focus on my victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

who else is going to join in on the fun


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Eleven more DAAAAAAYYYYYYYSS!! I'm going through everyone's likes preemptively, hoping to be able to plan for anyone that I get!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm watching Halloween Town reading everyone's lists


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

LOL booswife, I am watching Hocus Pocus!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I watched that yesterday haha.... I actually don't like Halloween Town but its a Halloween show. Gotta have a fix haha....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I watched that yesterday haha.... I actually don't like Halloween Town but its a Halloween show. Gotta have a fix haha....


I haven't watched either, recently, and you're both making me feel like I'm missin' out! haha!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Whoop! Whoop! I'm officially signed up!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I can't decide whether or not I want to sign up. I really want to, but with things going the way they are around here, I just don't think I can manage it right now…


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Phantasm, we would love to have you join us if you can. It will be so much fun.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Picked up some suplies today for some projects so excited for this reaper


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

So excited!! One BIG thing acomplished today. I found my dress for my daughter's wedding!! 
Now to find some shoes.......


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join us peeps


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

This needs to be at top


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

....Okay....I'll start the chant.....victim.....victim.....Victim....VICTIM.......VICTIM......VICTIM......VICTIM!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

(This is where all of you guys join in....come on....it goes like this.....VIC-TIM....VIC-TIM....VICTIM!!!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

vic-tim -- VIC-TIM --- VIC-TIM --- I don't think I can keep this up for the next 10 days, though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hehehehehe


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is way too cold out here in these bushes. Sheesh why can't bethene live in a warm state!!!! Anyone for hot chocolate or maybe a shot of Jack to warm us up as we stalk her place,


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> View attachment 233837
> 
> 
> hehehehehe


omg that is awesome


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it's too cold for the bushes tonight,below zero. with a foot of snow !!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a cauldron all heated up and of course it has a spell around it so you can't find us, bethene.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Yesterday my son was hospitalized for the 3rd time since I retired at the end of August. Retirement was a good choice for our family. I'm free now to take care of him all of the time, not just take off when he is in the hospital. Anyway, even though he was hospitalized yesterday, I was prepared to come to this thread this morning and join the winter reaper. Until...

The news broke this morning about the Texas prison bus crash, killing 2 of 3 Correctional Officers and 8 of 12 inmates. A total of 10 dead out of the 15 on board. That bus left the unit that I just retired from. My husband still works there. The one officer who survived the crash is not only someone I know from work, but his wife is also one of my sons favorite nurses. She no longer works on his floor but still works at the hospital. He was air lifted early this evening from an Odessa hospital near the crash, to a Lubbock hospital better equipped to handle his injuries. He is still critical and may very well not survive. 

If any of you care to do so, kind thoughts and or prayers for all of those involved and their families would be much appreciated. With this type of occupation, these people are like family to my husband and me, not just coworkers. To say the news was devastating is an understatement.

With all that being said, after taking the entire day to take this all in, I have decided to go ahead and join the Winter Reaper. 

I can only hope that I have sufficient supplies or am able to find supplies to put together a decent reap for my victim. But if today has taught me anything, it is "Don't put off until tomorrow what you can do today". None of us know what tomorrow may hold. 

Bethene, I will work on my list and PM you tomorrow. Contrary to what I just posted above...I just don't have enough energy left tonight. But I did feel the need to come here before the day is officially over and confirm my status.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

shadowwalker, that accident was so horrible. My thoughts and prayers with you and the families involved. I heard a very sad interview tonight with one of the inmates families. He was to be released soon. It is hard to understand accidents of this size. Prayers to all.

We are so happy to have you join us.. 

I grew up in Lubbock and had family in Midland and Odessa for years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Shadowwalker sending lost of positive energy to you , your son and your husband and all the family's. 
If you need any help brain storming ideas for your victim shoot me a pm I am glad to help


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

so sorry,shadowwalker, I hope your son gets well soon! sending prayers your way!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Best wishes to you all, Shadowwalker.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I was so excited to chant "VICTIM VICTIM" with everyone... Until reading shadowwalker's post... 

I am so, so sorry, shadowalker... I'm glad you came to join us! Sending all good vibes that way, to you and yours, as well as everyone involved..!


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I can't wait to see what people send and receive! I have loved watching the other ones go on.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haunted Higleys glad you're following along. Whenever you'd like to jump in on one just let us know. Everyone will offer advice and help If you have any questions or something you just don't get pm me anytime


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya come join in the fun


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

hi people. I am baaaackkkkk! Thinking about joining the fun. Like most of you guys said, not sure if I have anything to give. I have a few things that I have been picking up from Goodwill, so that is a start.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

shadowwalker, I am sorry to hear what you are going through. Thoughts, prayers, love. and hugs sending your way and family and friends.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

nowhining, you are a good crafter, so between thrift stores and crafts,you should be okay!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got some stencils today that I hope my would be victim will like. If not I love them. Haha....


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

booswife02, I am hoping to do the one for Halloween this year! And I will make sure to ask if I have any questions


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

having a Make & Take at our house tomorrow - we're building 38" wood coffins. 
Sunday we're doing some mod podge craft of people's choice. Mermaid, book, box, faries.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

So sorry shadowwalker. Will be thinking of you and your family.

I'm out for another one. Just too much going on. About a week away from having a fully functional kitchen once again (bye bye hot plate) and getting ready to put flooring in the baby's room. I'm pretty much a homebody now and internet withdrawal isn't as bad as I figured it would be but I still miss it. 

Since my pregnancy is classified as high risk, I see my local obstetrician every two weeks now and also university doctors once a month. I absolutely hate the two hour trip to the university hospital and it looks as though I'll be having the baby there as they plan to induce labor a week or two early. Can't wait 'til she's here. 

Been fighting the urge to make something Halloween related and have even moved most of my stuff to the garage temporarily. Hopefully I'll be able to participate again in the fall.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lizzy, nice to hear from you. Continue to take care of yourself and that baby. Let us hear from your when you can.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lizzy so glad u posted I was thinking about you yesterday and wondered how u are doing. Great to hear from you we miss u


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Bethany, have fun tomorrow and Sunday at the MNT. Can't wait to see pics and hear all about it.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I want to thank everyone for their kind words, thoughts and prayers. It means a lot. 

LadyGoats, find your enthusiasm again and lets go get us some victims! If Bethene's bushes are still frozen, you'll find me at the nearest bar warming up and waiting for everyone else to show.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are slowly adding folks,any one else?


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I can't believe I almost forgot about this one. I've been cooped up inside with 25 second graders so my mind has been turned to mush!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, kloey's here! So nice that we are still adding folks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Come join the fun


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is getting closer!!! I am so excited. I keep reading all the lists and coming up with ideas. Actually, I am trying to get some projects going so I can finish up some in the next week. I am afraid of what a doctor's appoint will bring for me this week. I am having some severe problems and am sort of anticipating having to have some surgery. I see he doc on Wednesday. If he says what I think he is, I want to do this as soon as possible. So, I am trying to get some things prepared so I can pull together a super duper package for my victim. I will be fine in many general areas that overlap things I do and love and many others. There are a few lists that are out of my area of having things on hand to pull together. If I get one of them, I will probably end up not crafting as much. But, there is a long time before the final send date. But, I would love to include some Valentine fun, too, so just might have to do two boxes.

I also have quite a few things that I want to PIF, but since most of them are for people who are in this Reaper, I am holding off in case I get one of them and it will help me move faster. My husband told me that I need to invest in shipping stock. We went to Dallas earlier this week and I was walking around the Plano Salvation Army saying things like so and so would love this. Oh I could make that into for [email protected]$(&_. He just shook his head and sat down on the furniture and waited on me. lol

I have also been plotting ideas for Valentine and he asked me earlier today if I was working on something for our anniversary. Ooops, guess maybe I should do something for us. It will be 42 years on Feb. 10. I guess he is a keeper. LOL


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you, I am okay crafter and I really try too.




bethene said:


> nowhining, you are a good crafter, so between thrift stores and crafts,you should be okay!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

you just take care of yourself and the baby. That is more important. When is the baby due and what are you having?



lizzyborden said:


> So sorry shadowwalker. Will be thinking of you and your family.
> 
> I'm out for another one. Just too much going on. About a week away from having a fully functional kitchen once again (bye bye hot plate) and getting ready to put flooring in the baby's room. I'm pretty much a homebody now and internet withdrawal isn't as bad as I figured it would be but I still miss it.
> 
> ...


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I got my design and supplies together for Vampire Valentines. I want to get them out of the way early so I can really concentrate on my victim! I love this reap and all the creativity that everyone puts into it! I am so excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we have 15, but one person messaged me ,said sign them up, but never sent their information. 
any. more?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd hate to cut out anyone who wanted to participate, but at the same time, I'd love an early start! 
I've about exhausted my supply of self-discipline in not buying specific supplies to make things for victims that I probably won't get!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I'd hate to cut out anyone who wanted to participate, but at the same time, I'd love an early start!
> I've about exhausted my supply of self-discipline in not buying specific supplies to make things for victims that I probably won't get!


Tell me about it! One of the best parts of this is the diversity in everyone's style. But that makes it so hard to get a head start!!

I will be thrilled with any of these lists, but there are four that I'm dying over and I had to make my husband go to Lowe's for me because I didn't think I could stop myself from buying supplies... And I don't even know who my victim is, yet..!!!

Wishful thinking.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

You did an amazing job on the stuff you made for last fall's reap! I'm looking forward to seeing what you make for this one (no matter who the lucky recipient is.)

There are a few materials that I can't get locally, and I'd have to order. I'm sure I'd have use for them eventually if I went ahead, but I really do have too much space and money tied up in pending projects already. I'll get there; I just don't want to add to the reserves before I get a few more things done.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You two sound like me. I am the worst at waiting.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think I will be joining. Something came up and I am going to take care of what came up first.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I am so excited....I will wait to get my victim...I want to be concentrated on my victim's wants and needs, instead of guessing about who I will get...but doing the Reaper is too fun! So sorry NoWhining...sometimes we have to make the correct necessary decisions... Hopefully next time?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yea, me, too. I am just so hyped by this one for some reason. I did this Winter Reaper last year and did not know what to expect. I now have a lot of ideas and hope to use some of them. I just posted a question on the other thread that probably should be here in the discussion thread. I always get these backwards.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been insanely rummaging through everyone's lists and pinterest boards. Isn't it victim time yet? Daggumit!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

Well, I officially can't join in. I just bought a dishwasher so there goes any extra money I had. I'll be watching from the sidelines though!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Phantasm said:


> Well, I officially can't join in. I just bought a dishwasher so there goes any extra money I had. I'll be watching from the sidelines though!


Hope you are happier with yours than I am with mine. I just feel they do not make appliances well these days.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

too bad,Nowhining and phantasm,but I understand! Hope you can join the next one!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump come join


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump come join 
Almost victim time


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

only a few more days to join! any one else want to join the fun?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's absolutely, positively killing me that I can't join this one. There is just too much going on here right now and money is tighter than usual. Alas, I am bound to be a watcher from the sidelines, again! Woe is me, woe is me!!!!!

...is it July, yet?!?! (WitchyKitty impatiently waits for the big Reaper...)


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

its another day closer to victim day! yay!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

its almost time!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim victim victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

it's getting close, any more players? ??


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im counting down the days


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Times running out,so come join the fun!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Victim! Victim! Victim!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am going to rock my victim right out of the park dear victim be ready for a amazing Reap


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

It's so close to Victim day! I am so excited!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Me to Saki, I've already started on some things! I know my victim will be happy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Me to Saki, I've already started on some things! I know my victim will be happy


me to I can not wait to ship out lots of teasers too


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

me too! I already bought something to use as a teaser!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've been holding off, because I want to tailor mine to my victim's want list...but it's hard to wait! What I should probably do is start something I could use myself if it winds up not looking like my victim's style.
Two more days...
Flexing my crafting muscles. Dusting off my sewing machine. Digging out some yarn. Emptying the kiln. Gathering the paints and brushes. Organizing my Dremel bits.
All I need now is a name, an address, and a list!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Me, me, me. am available as a victim!!!! lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a doctor's appointment again today---third day in a row for different things. I was so afraid that I was getting the flu, but I am flu free. But, I do have bronchitis and it is a real pain. I've got to get better so I can work on my victim's things. I told the young doc at Urgent Care today that I had Halloween things to craft and he looked at me like I was nuts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see what you guys make/buy for your vics!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I've been holding off, because I want to tailor mine to my victim's want list...but it's hard to wait! What I should probably do is start something I could use myself if it winds up not looking like my victim's style.
> Two more days...
> Flexing my crafting muscles. Dusting off my sewing machine. Digging out some yarn. Emptying the kiln. Gathering the paints and brushes. Organizing my Dremel bits.
> All I need now is a name, an address, and a list!


I have made stuff that no matter what victim I get it will work for. Then I go all out to tailoring gifts just for them it makes it so much more special


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, I guess there are a few things almost everyone uses.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

halloween crafting has already begun here in central florida.  Coffins last Saturday, boxes Sunday & today. 
Made a little 2 headed skeleton today, so cute!! Posted pics of everything in latest crafts. 
I debated on changing my mind and joining, but still have a lot of irons in the fire.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany said:


> halloween crafting has already begun here in central florida.  Coffins last Saturday, boxes Sunday & today.
> Made a little 2 headed skeleton today, so cute!! Posted pics of everything in latest crafts.
> I debated on changing my mind and joining, but still have a lot of irons in the fire.


you mean the Halloween crafting had stopped lol

you should join for me the smaller reapers are way more fun then the big reaper i think it is cause you get people who are on a lot and do not just show up one time a year makes it so much easer to make a wicked cool reap


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have made stuff that no matter what victim I get it will work for. Then I go all out to tailoring gifts just for them it makes it so much more special


I wish I could do that! I have to have a name and list before my creative juices even start to flow. Even then, I'll spend several days coming up with a plan for the entire reap before I can begin. I don't know why I do that!

I've been going over, and over, and over everyone's list in the hopes that when I get my victim my plan will fall into place a little sooner than normal. Give me more time to actually craft!

Speaking of the time I've spent going over everyone's list...I'm curious as to where your gypsy/fortune teller theme is going to be set up. Looking at your list, all rooms appear to be taken already.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Bethany said:


> halloween crafting has already begun here in central florida.  Coffins last Saturday, boxes Sunday & today.
> Made a little 2 headed skeleton today, so cute!! Posted pics of everything in latest crafts.
> I debated on changing my mind and joining, but still have a lot of irons in the fire.


Come on...you know you want to. Pull one or two of those irons out of the fire for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> I wish I could do that! I have to have a name and list before my creative juices even start to flow. Even then, I'll spend several days coming up with a plan for the entire reap before I can begin. I don't know why I do that!
> 
> I've been going over, and over, and over everyone's list in the hopes that when I get my victim my plan will fall into place a little sooner than normal. Give me more time to actually craft!
> 
> Speaking of the time I've spent going over everyone's list...I'm curious as to where your gypsy/fortune teller theme is going to be set up. Looking at your list, all rooms appear to be taken already.


now that i am doing gathering of witches i am going to put my oz witch with them and i will put my gypsy in my kitchen and that reminds me need to updated my list lol


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Definitely 100% agree that smaller reapers are more fun. I feel like I know the regulars and have so many ideas for them before I even get a list. Also I tend to want to make them over joyed happy


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

This is only my second, so I can't wait to see how this works out! Last time, I tried not to let my victim be able to guess who I was, but he totally got me.. I think that it'll be harder to hide this time around..!

Side note, I've been avoiding HF because my nerves are getting the best of me.. But now I can chant VICTIM! Victim! Victim!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Last day of waiting! Thank goodness! It's Victim time


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

One more day!!! I love all the lists and I totally agree that sometimes smaller is better for the reaps.
I feel like I know everyone who is in this one  It makes it a lot easier to figure out what to send. 
I love the big reaper in the summer also, this one is just nice being so small.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

not to mention I don’t have to go back and read 50 pages of posts if I miss a few days on here lol
I love to read all the posts but with 2 kids sometimes I lose track and when I come back there is so much
to go through.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I agree,the smaller reapers are the best, I have gotten to know you wonderful folks a lot better. not to take any thing away from the bigger ones, but I too like the smaller ones! 

you will probably not get your victim until Sunday,to give everyone a chance, but I will get the match ups going Saturday!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Besides the community feel of a smaller Reaper, there's also a Resourcefulness and Uniqueness aspect. Stores aren't exactly full of Halloween decor this time of year, so we're not just going to go to Target and pick up the things we want for our victims. We might have a couple things on hand already, but overall, this is going to take more creativity. Whether it involves crafting or creative shopping, I think we're going to see a higher % of unique items than we would in a bigger Reaper closer to Halloween.
Fun!!


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

You are all making me really sad  that i'm not joining this time! I can't wait to see what everyone receives though!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Besides the community feel of a smaller Reaper, there's also a Resourcefulness and Uniqueness aspect. Stores aren't exactly full of Halloween decor this time of year, so we're not just going to go to Target and pick up the things we want for our victims. We might have a couple things on hand already, but overall, this is going to take more creativity. Whether it involves crafting or creative shopping, I think we're going to see a higher % of unique items than we would in a bigger Reaper closer to Halloween.
> Fun!!


i so agreee can not wait to see what is made


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay...okay...you guys just kept making me want to join again so badly, that I simply could not resist!  I am in!!! 
Sorry it's a last minute sign up, but life is crazy here and I really had to take time to think and see if I could manage it. I probably shouldn't, lol, but I am. I'll get my info to bethene and my list up for you guys to peek at shortly here, as I have to tweak it a bit.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Great WitchKitty can't wait to see your list


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't want to be one of those horrible people who suggests more work for others, but I'm sort of going to anyway. I hope I'm not being out of line, because I think Bethene does an amazing, wonderful job lining these up, and her works is very much appreciated!
Has there ever been a Reaper Exchange where participants are honor bound *not* to spend over a certain amount? When you're doing a reaper and you're at a point in your life where resources aren't a problem, then it's fun to go all out and really spoil your victim. But I feel sad to see how many people would like to participate but aren't because money is tight for them right now. Maybe 15 or 20$ wouldn't be a problem, but Keeping Up with the Joneses would...? I wouldn't want every exchange to have an upper spending limit, but just throwing it out there for consideration, maybe there could at some point in the future be a mini "Budget Reaper"...?
How would people (especially Bethene!!) feel about that possibility?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Whoops, posted my list in the wrong thread...lemme fix that, lol. Sorry! Okay, my list is now in the correct thread. My brain isn't working today, I guess. I must have gotten myself too over excited about jumping into this reaper and joining...lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Victim, Victim, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM, VICTIM!!! (too loud?)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Yaaaa a a a a so glad you are joining us 


WitchyKitty said:


> Okay...okay...you guys just kept making me want to join again so badly, that I simply could not resist!  I am in!!!
> Sorry it's a last minute sign up, but life is crazy here and I really had to take time to think and see if I could manage it. I probably shouldn't, lol, but I am. I'll get my info to bethene and my list up for you guys to peek at shortly here, as I have to tweak it a bit.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

victim oh dear victim you are going to be spoiled


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty you are going to be so glad you joined us


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> WitchyKitty you are going to be so glad you joined us


Lol, oh, I'm always glad to join!! I'm a bit anxious, this time, with everything crazy going on here at home...but still glad, lol. It gets my mind on something more fun than the stressful stuff I've been dealing with currently!

Hmmm...who will end up being my chosen Victim distraction?? Hahaha, the good thing about joining last minute, is that I only have to wait a day to get my victim...less victim anxiety.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Squeaking in under the deadline. Count me in for the winter reaper.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay !! more reapers! 

ooojen, in the spring Saki runs a couple of "mini " reapers. i know one time the limit was. 15 dollars. I am open to that,either by me or Saki!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

bethene said:


> yay !! more reapers!
> 
> ooojen, in the spring Saki runs a couple of "mini " reapers. i know one time the limit was. 15 dollars. I am open to that,either by me or Saki!


Sweet! I just hate to see anyone left out of the fun because of finances!
It's great to see more fascinating lists coming in!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Squeaking in under the deadline. Count me in for the winter reaper.


whoot so glad you are joining us too


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Sweet! I just hate to see anyone left out of the fun because of finances!
> It's great to see more fascinating lists coming in!


It's never the price point that hurts me...as I'm pretty awesome at getting the most for my money when shopping, and I also craft...but it's the shipping that always gets me! It just keeps getting higher and higher each year, it seems. The shipping tends to keep me from doing as many reapers as I'd like to do. Even close shipping can be pricey anymore...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea shipping is a killer. One of my last ones was around 50 bucks for shipping alone. 
So crazy, definitely pays to shop around but it can still be expensive.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yes,shipping is simply ridiculous! when it costs double what the gifts cost, that is crazy! 
I am always willing to let someone have a victim close as I can get to their home, so feel free to ask me, I don't want anyone to not be able to participate!


----------



## Phantasm (Sep 3, 2014)

I really wish I could join in this time.  Stupid adult responsibilities!  haha


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't done a reaper in awhile, but I think I'll sign up for this one. I want to do some crafting and I find the "off season" reapers more interesting.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Just going to be creeping this year and watch this round


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

meanwhile.... I will be checking out everyone's goodies.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

last day folks... we have 17 signed up, would love more!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ready to get my victim and start stalking!!! I only just signed up yesterday and I'm already hyper and impatient to get my victim, lol. VICTIM!!


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I've had so much fun trying to track down gifts for victims that I am going to join in even though I am a little bit worried about finding things off season. Hopefully, I found enough at the after Halloween sales to make this work.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whoo hooo !!! we have 20!!!!!

any more last minute reapers?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow 20! That's a great even number


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

wow! I'm so excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, 20 sounds good. A nice, even number. I think we should stop now and start handing out Vics...lol... 


Anyone else joining??? Come on, they talked me into it...you can do it, too!! You know you want to...I know money is tight for some of us...me included...just go look in your couch cushions for some extra change. Heck, go look in other people's couch cushions, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, while we're waiting for victim time...

..."Do you wanna build a snowman??"


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> So, while we're waiting for victim time...
> 
> ..."Do you wanna build a snowman??"
> 
> View attachment 234434


its a warm day of 58 here


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's actually warm for this time of year, here, at a lovely 45 degrees...though there is still snow on the ground here and there. It's supposed to drop shortly here, though, rain tonight, then freeze and turn to snow tomorrow...back to how our weather should be, lol. Blah. I'm tired of snow and cold...I want Spring so I can be outside working on projects (I still have two gravestones to finish!) and planting my pumpkins and Sage!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> its a warm day of 58 here


We're rocking' 75* and have no snow within 3-4 hours of us...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I think that we should all just ship ourselves to like... San Fransisco... and pass out our boxes there... 

Shipping's about as much as a plane ticket...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I like how you think, LadyGoats! I'm up for that!
WitchyKitty-- I just got this years gourd seeds in the mail yesterday. I'm so anxious to get gardening, but realistically that will be at least 3 months yet.
I brought last year's sage indoors, but it's clearly craving some direct sun.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I like how you think, LadyGoats! I'm up for that!
> WitchyKitty-- I just got this years gourd seeds in the mail yesterday. I'm so anxious to get gardening, but realistically that will be at least 2 months yet.
> I brought last year's sage indoors, but it's clearly craving some direct sun.


I normally grow JBL's each year (due to my lack of sunny planting space -I have tons of shaded yard-...I have to trellis them) but this year I went out of town and found some Wee Be Little seeds. I am so excited to grow a different variety! They are just a bit bigger and more round/smooth than the JBL's...they'll be better for my cemetery pumpkin painting. Plus, I can still trellis them. I hope they grow as abundantly as I usually get my JBL's to grow. I can't start growing where I'm at until late May/early June. I'm itching for the 2015 Pumpkin Patch thread to start up, lol, but it's a bit early yet. Maybe next month.

I brought my Garden Sage indoors last Fall, too...but, like you said, it's pretty sad looking and needs warmth, lol. I'm hoping it will perk back up when it gets warm outside. I just ordered myself some White Sage seeds for this year. Very excited to grow those. Garden Sage is great for dried herbs for cooking...but White Sage will work better for my Sage smudge sticks. 

Winter Reaper will, hopefully, keep my mind from desperately yearning for Spring...at least a little bit, lol, giving me something else to be impatient about!

Speaking of...Is It VICTIM Time Yet?!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> We're rocking' 75* and have no snow within 3-4 hours of us...


Lucky! 70's are my favorite temps. Warm, but not hot. Sigh...it will be months before I see those temps here. I will just, sadly, continue to shovel snow for now...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Snow for us tonight, too  I just took a walk to enjoy the above-freezing temps while they last.
I mistyped when I said 2 months at least-- wishful thinking I guess; it will be 3 at least. I can start some stuff inside by late April and plant outside some time in May, depending on the weather.
Wee Be Little pumpkins are adorable! I haven't grown them (yet) but I got some at an Amish auction. They lasted a little better than JBLs too, though they might just have been riper when harvested. 
I have seeds for some glaucous blue-white pumpkins, and some lumpy red ones. I didn't even get pumpkins in last spring, because my garden stayed too wet and cold too long. This year will be better! (Clinging to my optimism.) 

Yep, a victim to stalk will help keep me from cabin fever! And now, to add some herb seeds to my want list!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha...I never thought of adding seeds to my list. I bought the ones I know I need already, though, so I guess I can't put any on my list this time around. Do they make Halloween/Pumpkin themed gardening tools or gardening gloves?? That would be awesome to get for working in my little pumpkin patch!!! Future Reapers...keep any eye out for stuff like that for me, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got everything put away everything in its place at our new house motorcycles are happy and did this all in 3 weeks . Bring on reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

And here is my halloween garage the other pic is our shop
Bring on the prop making


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Last minute in. Why not?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lucky! 70's are my favorite temps. Warm, but not hot. Sigh...it will be months before I see those temps here. I will just, sadly, continue to shovel snow for now...


You can call it luck, if you'd like… But know that when you're in the 70s, everybody in the desert will be stuck inside because it is too hot to go outside. We have about seven months of amazing weather, but we paaaaaay for it during the summer*

Love seeing everyone's seed-talk. We just started our second round of planting today!! Starting some corn and cucumbers. Hoping to get a couple more stalks of corn in in the next month so I have an abundance of stalks for Halloween!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> You can call it luck, if you'd like… But know that when you're in the 70s, everybody in the desert will be stuck inside because it is too hot to go outside. We have about seven months of amazing weather, but we paaaaaay for it during the summer*
> 
> Love seeing everyone's seed-talk. We just started our second round of planting today!! Starting some corn and cucumbers. Hoping to get a couple more stalks of corn in in the next month so I have an abundance of stalks for Halloween!!


Our summers are miserable because of the humidity. Humidity is the worst, especially when it's upper 80's, 90's and 100's outside. Spring and Fall are my favorite times of year!! I need to find some where to live that skips bad Winter and Summer, but still has beautiful, warm flower filled Springs and my fave, crisp Falls with colorful, changing trees. Alas, no matter where you go, it seems you give up one type of weather or season to get another, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Victim...Victim...Victim...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

almost time ,started the victim/ reaper match ups, 
any one else before I get done?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm working on tweaking my Pinterest Boards for my Reaper.  I hope you check them out!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Amuck!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im so excited. Glad we got a few more reapers


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Victim I am going to rock your socks off


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

time to make my victim one very happy camper whoot


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Muhahahahahahaaaa.....I have a victim...a sweet...innocent....little victim....and I am going to Reap and Reap and Reap....starting to send stuff soon....teasers and what not....
Dear Little Victim....you have no idea what fun times await you....YAY!!!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Waiting nervously........


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh, shoot, I was so impulsive-- Must edit; Don't want to give anything away!
Off to review an excellent list and organize the materials I need


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sooooo Happy with my Victim!!! Come to think of it id be happy with any of you. Just happy to have a name!!! But soo excited about my victim


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> Sooooo Happy with my Victim!!! Come to think of it id be happy with any of you. Just happy to have a name!!! But soo excited about my victim


I felt like I should hold back on saying I was happy with my victim, but come to think of it, there really aren't any lists this time that are outside of the styles I like best. Nobody's likes are centered around the same things as my dislikes, and most of them have lots of variety. It's an excellent set of lists, imo!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

OOoooo, ooo, and I'm so excited I just thought of something else to make my victim ---- something I haven't tried before. This is going to be so fun!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Exactly ooojen. All great lists I could work with. I had already planned things for most people's lists. Haha....


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Got my Victim about 10 minutes ago and I'm heating up the wood burner  I just got it for Christmas and it will be my first time using it. I hope to make you proud Victim  I've been watching YouTube videos!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just got home from work and saw I have my Victim! Yay! I already have some ideas!! There's one small thing I know, for sure, that I am going to try to make my Victim that I really think they will love...just from some past things I've seen them post. It's a small thing, but, I think, perfect for them!! 

Everyone is all super excited this round, lol, it seems like everyone has some awesome plans already!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I got my victim and an excellent one at that! They gave me a great list to work from. I already have a few ideas.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

To my Reaper, my list on the list thread is a tiny bit different than the one I gave to bethene...so check my other list if you haven't already. I forgot to add something to it, which I just did just now...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Visiting some random pages


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

Project one done thanks to supplies I got at Christmas!


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Setting up my box of Michigan air for my victim once I get one. The victim, not the box, folks.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser box going out Monday or Tuesday this is just the start dear victim


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I think every one has their victims now, if not let me know, I did some on my phone and some on the computer, so am not always sure of doing them on my phone, 


gotta tell ya, I love my victim, am brain storming ideas, I actually thought of a good teaser, hehehe,,,,, this is going to be fun!!!!


















1


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Got mine and the ideas are flowing! Can't wait for pics to roll in!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't wait for the pictures to start rolling in.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just ordered my Victim a little something!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I finally feel well enough to sit at the computer for awhile. This dang bronchitis is kicking my booty! I slept one day for 22 out of 24 hours and the next 17 out of 24. It is really hard to try to get moving again. I have gone days without eating because I just have no appetite. Today I ate some crackers and water and plan to try to eat dinner in a little while. Hubby is cooking a roast. 

I was so excited to find my victim's name. At least I didn't have the last few days of torture while waiting!! Just another kind of torture.

Now to get my head cleared out of all the other lists and focus on THE list. Ready to shop and stalk.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I finally feel well enough to sit at the computer for awhile. This dang bronchitis is kicking my booty! I slept one day for 22 out of 24 hours and the next 17 out of 24. It is really hard to try to get moving again. I have gone days without eating because I just have no appetite. Today I ate some crackers and water and plan to try to eat dinner in a little while. Hubby is cooking a roast.
> 
> I was so excited to find my victim's name. At least I didn't have the last few days of torture while waiting!! Just another kind of torture.
> 
> Now to get my head cleared out of all the other lists and focus on THE list. Ready to shop and stalk.


Hope you feel better!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm excited to send out a teaser real soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I finally feel well enough to sit at the computer for awhile. This dang bronchitis is kicking my booty! I slept one day for 22 out of 24 hours and the next 17 out of 24. It is really hard to try to get moving again. I have gone days without eating because I just have no appetite. Today I ate some crackers and water and plan to try to eat dinner in a little while. Hubby is cooking a roast.
> 
> I was so excited to find my victim's name. At least I didn't have the last few days of torture while waiting!! Just another kind of torture.
> 
> Now to get my head cleared out of all the other lists and focus on THE list. Ready to shop and stalk.


I know how you feel!!! I had been sick with the worst respiratory type flu ever since the 21st of December. After two weeks of prescription meds and over a month of time, I still can't shake it. I thought i'd have to go to the hospital for awhile there, but chose the doc instead. I am only just getting my appetite back now. I am trying to get my energy back, too. I was major run down for weeks! I still have a terrible cough, sore throat and sinus issues. It's hard to get to feeling better when I'm up all night coughing hysterically and can't breathe. Ug. My husband has the cough and congestion, too. He's had that even longer than me...it just will not go away for either of us. It's like, a super bug! 

That was one of many reasons I wasn't originally going to sign up for this Reaper, but, last minute, I started getting my energy back and feeling a bit better, so I signed up.

...Don't worry, my dear Victim...I won't work on my projects for you while I'm coughing and sneezing germs all over, lol. Your gifts will be germ free, I promise. I'll stick to stalking, planning and ordering mode for a little while longer until I'm a bit better for actual project work.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Yay! I can smell victims in the air....smells like Halloween...a cold...frosty...winter kind of Halloween! I'm sending off a teaser in the morning....love, love, love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, great not to your victim. Dear Victim, I too won't be breathing sick germs on your things. Off to look for teaser ideas.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh man, my victim is looking for crafting that's out of my area of expertise. I'm going to have to dig deep and get creative.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I hope you sick folks are feeling much better soon! 
I'm loving the excitement in the air on this thread! I got some teaser supplies, but it will take a little while to get them put together.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow. You guys are speedy! Teasers ready to go out already?!?! It looks like bethene is going to have to start the picture thread very soon, here, lol.

Is it tomorrow, yet?? I get paid tomorrow and I need to make a trip to Hobby Lobby in a major way. Hmmm...and probably Goodwill, too, since it's right next door, lol.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a a lot of fun idea's! ! can't wait to get started!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My darling Victim...do you feel like you're being watched?? Mwahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I felt like I could climb a mountain when my victim's info came in (but didn't have to because I had just gotten to the top of one... And talked my family's ears off the 2.5 hours down about all the things I could do)! 

It's been a long, active day, and as I'm finally winding down, the excitements really noticeable! Running club in the morning, and then it's time to start creating!!

Side note.. Am I the only one that hates being called crafty?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I finally feel well enough to sit at the computer for awhile. This dang bronchitis is kicking my booty! I slept one day for 22 out of 24 hours and the next 17 out of 24. It is really hard to try to get moving again. I have gone days without eating because I just have no appetite. Today I ate some crackers and water and plan to try to eat dinner in a little while. Hubby is cooking a roast.
> 
> I was so excited to find my victim's name. At least I didn't have the last few days of torture while waiting!! Just another kind of torture.
> 
> Now to get my head cleared out of all the other lists and focus on THE list. Ready to shop and stalk.


I'm so sorry you've been sick Printersdevil. Glad it is starting to go away.



WitchyKitty said:


> I know how you feel!!! I had been sick with the worst respiratory type flu ever since the 21st of December. After two weeks of prescription meds and over a month of time, I still can't shake it. I thought i'd have to go to the hospital for awhile there, but chose the doc instead. I am only just getting my appetite back now. I am trying to get my energy back, too. I was major run down for weeks! I still have a terrible cough, sore throat and sinus issues. It's hard to get to feeling better when I'm up all night coughing hysterically and can't breathe. Ug. My husband has the cough and congestion, too. He's had that even longer than me...it just will not go away for either of us. It's like, a super bug!
> 
> That was one of many reasons I wasn't originally going to sign up for this Reaper, but, last minute, I started getting my energy back and feeling a bit better, so I signed up.
> 
> ...Don't worry, my dear Victim...I won't work on my projects for you while I'm coughing and sneezing germs all over, lol. Your gifts will be germ free, I promise. I'll stick to stalking, planning and ordering mode for a little while longer until I'm a bit better for actual project work.


 WitchyKitty, you too. Take care of yourself. Being that sick is rotten.



LadyGoats said:


> I felt like I could climb a mountain when my victim's info came in (but didn't have to because I had just gotten to the top of one... And talked my family's ears off the 2.5 hours down about all the things I could do)!
> 
> It's been a long, active day, and as I'm finally winding down, the excitements really noticeable! Running club in the morning, and then it's time to start creating!!
> 
> Side note.. Am I the only one that hates being called crafty?


 I can think of worse things I would mind being called! LOL.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Well victim I am home today the last 24 hrs has been awful food poisoning . Hope to feel better sometime today


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ok guys, I have a commercial dumpster diving tutorial for you
First of all I didn't plan this out (my first mistake) I took my kids to school this morning and it was 31 degrees. It was such a nice morning (I live in Minnesota) I drove around my neighborhood. I'm wearing ugh boots, pajama pants and one of my Air Force T Shirts with a hoodie. My neighborhood is fairly new and their are houses being built everywhere. I've heard you guys say before that commercial dumpsters are a hunters dream so I decide to stop at one of the houses and take a look. Since I'm 5'3 I can't see a thing and decide to climb up the side. I peek over the side and its a freaking glory land in there. Wood everywhere! Hello I just got a new wood burner!!! I can't really reach it so I jump up with my stomach over the edge so my feet are in mid air. I fish out some great 2x4's and other wood like that. Now how the heck do I get back down? Damn, I didn't think of this part. I let my body teeter back down to the rail I had climbed up on but its icy so I slip and hit my lip. That's okay. It didn't break the skin. My fat lip is worth all of that free wood. 

I'm so happy with my score I drive to the next street over where there are 4 houses being built!!! Again climb up the dumpster and what do I find? 2 huge pieces of plywood. Perfect for my witches lair table tops. I'm so excited I'm talking to myself now. 

Next one, I score two wire shelves for closets. Brand new. Going to use them in my garage for my cans of paint. 

i get in the car and I'm so happy I decide to keep going. I go to my neighborhood recycling drop off. Like three streets from my house. It's a series of dumpsters labeled glass, newsprint, magazines, cardboard. 
HOLY FREAKING haunt paradise! 
All the newspaper you can handle for paper mâché projects, Boxes to mail things in, and tons of awesome glass bottles!!!! A whole dumpster full. I just spent $35 at hobby lobby on potion bottles and have been saving my food jars for months. Anyway I pick out about 10 nice shaped bottles and jars. Some already have the. Labels off. 
I'm so happy I won't even need to drink my coffee this morning! I start driving and look down and my thumb is pouring blood. Oops. It's so cold outside my fingers are numb and I didn't feel when I got cut. Never fear I'm a military medic. I wrap a McDonalds Napkin around it and press on. I get home and unload my finds into the garage and step back t o admire my things there is no joke a nail in my boot! It didn't poke me. I pulled it out and thought no one in my family will understand what just happened to me but you guys would understand so I had to come tell you about my fantastic morning. Just disregard my fat lip, bleeding thumb and nail in my boot. I'm so excited!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

So what to take from my adventure.....,
Don't go on a whim. It's better to prepare. 
Wear gloves and thick soled shoes that are slip resistant. morning was the perfect time to go because there were no pesky neighbors out to ask me what the heck I was doing. 
Be prepared to climb around a little and most importantly come back and tell us what you find!!!!
So any houses being built in your neighborhoods? Or do you have a recycle drop off in your subdivision?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, Awesome, booswife!! I am always too chicken to go hunting in dumpsters...I'm always scared I'll get in trouble or something, lol. You should see us when I find something on the side of the road that we want...we circle the area until we are sure the coast is clear, pull up, hop out like a stealthy ninja, grab the item, and hop back in the car like we just robbed a bank! Hahaha!  I'm such a scaredy cat, lol. Like the garbage police are going to catch me and arrest me...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Well victim I am home today the last 24 hrs has been awful food poisoning . Hope to feel better sometime today


Ug, now you are sick, too? Food poisoning doesn't sound fun. Hope you feel better, soon!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki, I hope you feel better soon. Food poisoning is as bad as the flu. 

WitchKitty you're so silly. If it's in the trash no one wants it haha.... I like to think of it as me saving something from the landfill. 
There is tons of new wood and materials in the yard of the houses being built but I would never mess with any of that stuff but if it's in the dumpster I'm saving space in the landfill hahaha.....

I always put big things out on the street hoping someone will take it. Like the kids baby swing, bouncer, dressers. Things like that. I want someone to be able to use it. It's all in your head you thief. Hahaha.......I'm sure people are happy you took their stuff they didn't need


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> So what to take from my adventure.....,
> Don't go on a whim. It's better to prepare.
> Wear gloves and thick soled shoes that are slip resistant. morning was the perfect time to go because there were no pesky neighbors out to ask me what the heck I was doing.
> Be prepared to climb around a little and most importantly come back and tell us what you find!!!!
> So any houses being built in your neighborhoods? Or do you have a recycle drop off in your subdivision?



That is quite an adventure and quite a HAUL! Well done...I think just like you, it'd be worth a fat lip, a little blood and a nail in my shoe to scamper away with all that booty! I'll have to start taking note of new houses being built....it could be very fortuitous.

Sorry everyone is so sick...I battled a severe sore throat and cough all last week, but I am feeling much better now. Just in time for the Reaping to begin.... Sent a teaser off this morning, but I made sure it was germ free.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear so many are sick around here. I've heard it's hit epidemic status in the US, so everyone take care. I've managed to stay healthy, knock wood. Last reap I got a late start after spending two weeks in the hospital. So I'm going to get started right away before something bad happens. I have my victim, and they are a great one. I already have a few things they want. Now I just need to do a little spying to figure out what to concentrate on. I love this game! I think I joined every reaper exchange last year, and hope to do the same again this year.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Side note.. Am I the only one that hates being called crafty?


I was sitting in a Dr.'s office waiting room this week, working on some needlework, and a lady called me Martha Stewart. I love Martha Stewart, but I don't want to be called her. (I'm not worthy) And I agree with you I don't want to be called crafty. But I'm not sure what we should be called. I entered a few pieces at an art show because they said they needed pieces to show. When I went they gave me a name tag that said "Artist" on it. I told them I wasn't really an artist, I just craft and mess around, but they said, that's being an artist. You bring up a good point. What are we called?



booswife02 said:


> So what to take from my adventure.....,
> Don't go on a whim. It's better to prepare.
> Wear gloves and thick soled shoes that are slip resistant. morning was the perfect time to go because there were no pesky neighbors out to ask me what the heck I was doing.
> Be prepared to climb around a little and most importantly come back and tell us what you find!!!!
> So any houses being built in your neighborhoods? Or do you have a recycle drop off in your subdivision?


Another thing you might want to take from your adventure is tell someone you are going. I'd hate to see little 5' 3" you fall in a dumpster and not be able to get back out. The best thing would be to go with someone, a dumpster diving buddy, but they are hard to find. So at least let someone know the area you plan to hit. 




booswife02 said:


> I always put big things out on the street hoping someone will take it. Like the kids baby swing, bouncer, dressers. Things like that. I want someone to be able to use it. It's all in your head you thief. Hahaha.......I'm sure people are happy you took their stuff they didn't need


I always put our stuff out on the street too. I call it recycling. We have people in pickups driving around every trash day, recycling. I like that it doesn't end up in the land fill. I usually try to figure out how long until something gets picked up. A chair, an hour or so. Kids toys, 15 to 30 minutes. Anything with metal, 10 to 15 minutes. Metal goes fast.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> What are we called?



Makers!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, my app must be super glitchy right now, because I missed about half of these posts. Sorry everyone's sick!! I am SORE (helping a four year old climb a mountain is no joke... especially if climbing the mountain alone is no joke!!), but at least know that I can take some ibuprofen and function. 

HEALING VIBES SENT ALL AROUND!! 

I still need to make a definitive list of what my victim is to get....

Small poll... Would you prefer to get your whole reap sooner, or teasers here and there which may make the final reap take a bit longer..?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

booswife, what a haul. I agree with you on saving from the landfill. Unfortunately, you can usually be fined if caught picking things up from street side and especially in dumpsters.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LOL! I love your narrative Booswife! At barely over 5'1", I can so relate to that feeling of hanging on by your abdominal muscles and wondering exactly how far it is from your feet to the ground...and trying to remember whether the ground was clear and not ice-coated around you! 

It sounds like you scored a great haul, and that it was worth the casualties incurred! I'm too rural for prime dumpster diving, plus they recently switched from a local recycling collection center to doing an individual pick-up route. Next time I'm in St. Paul to visit DD, maybe she and I can go diving together.

Glad you're on the mend, Saki-- it must have been a rough day!

Scareme-- good point on having someone know where you are! I was going to say, from experience, that when you drape yourself over some sort of high up bar and then don't get secure footing on the way down, that bottom set of ribs can crack quite easily.

LadyGoats- Too many teasers= too much shipping expense for the Reaper, but I think a little teaser so your victim knows they're not forgotten is nice. From my personal perspective, I'd rather not get everything right away, especially early in the game. To me, anticipation is a big part of the fun. 

I'm going to try to send some little thing so my victim knows I'm on the job, and I hope he or she won't be one who would rather get reaped early... because it's not apt to happen! 

"Makers" is good. "Artist" is very nice. "Craftsperson" sounds better than "crafty". I think I'm apt to use an adjective instead of a noun-- "creative".


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I guess everyone is probably different. I usually send out a teaser or two. The first Secret Reaper I was a part of, I sent out a painted Halloween wine glass to my victim as a tease gift, and she thought that was her Reap... But I couldn't chime in and say it wasn't, so I just had to let her go on, believing that was her Reap. I think she was kind of blown away when she received the real Reap. I'm just hoping to be on time and make the final shipping deadline. Although I put a lot of time and effort in for my victim, I sometimes am a little late to getting it sent off. (I promise to try REAL hard this time Bethie!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the well wishes to get better, everyone...I can use all the healing vibes you can send! I woke up this morning feeling even worse, again. How is this possible? It's been nearly five weeks! I had to go out and do some shopping, and I felt like I was going to die the whole time. (It didn't help that it started snowing again and it was icy everywhere) I want to work on my reaper gifts, but I can't even look down without my head feeling like it will explode and pour out my nose, lol. Ug. Coughing, sneezing...It's awful. So, no projects again, today. 

I did, however, buy a few things for my dear victim while I was out...so that's a good thing! I hope my victim will like what I picked up!! 

I stopped at Walmart to get some more cold and flu meds...when I went through the self check out, I had to wait for assistance because an employee had to verify my age. He looked at me and gruffly said I looked twelve...I actually had to show him my ID!! I was like..."I'm 34!" He's like, "Well, you look twelve!" LOL! I know I look a bit younger than I am...but twelve??? Just thought I'd share that, lol.

Hmmm...I have never gotten a teaser, yet, from a Reaper, so it's hard to say what my preferences would be on that. I would agree that it's better to wait at least a little to send out the main box...a little wait makes it more exciting! A small teaser or two would be fun, before the main box, if my reaper wanted to send one. I'll agree, sending lots of separate gifts little by little seems a bit expensive in the shipping area...I wouldn't want my reaper to spend so much on shipping. Plus, it's nice to get the main gifts all together so they can be pictured and posted together. However my reaper wishes to ship is fine with me, though.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

LadyGoats said:


> Makers!!!!


I've been call an "Artsy, Fartsy B"  I'm ok with that.  

Sorry for all the illness. Get well soon my fellow Halloweeners. I'm still not 100% but carry on. Right now I'm dealing with a pinched muscle or nerve in my left shoulder blade. It is affecting my neck, back & arm.  slowly getting better. Thank goodness I have muscle relaxers!!

Our make & Take started the Halloween crafting bug. Going to just keep making. May need to bend some of you's ears about Etsy & shipping. Want to get my shop going. It's rather chilly here in Central FL. I desperately need to get in pool & sun time before my daughter's wedding in May!

I've shopped at Curby plenty of times, however I haven't done the dumpster dive....yet!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahaha! "Curby"...I had to think about that for a second...I'm like, where is Curby?  I guess I had a blonde moment for a second there, lol.

Hope your shoulder blade feels better, soon! I hope everyone feels better, soon!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

Booswife2, congrats on your haul! I used to raid the paper recycling bins in my old apartment complex for extra coupons - & sometimes I got lucky, finding magazines & books as well - does that count? Now that we just have the curbside service in our neighborhood, I don't get quite so lucky. Be careful, though!

I hope everyone feels better soon - I'm sorry to see so many are sick.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

get well,everyone, 
booswife02, loved your story, glad you got such good deals! 

I picked up a couple of things to get going on some crafts....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You know your sick when 2 packages come that are halloween and don't even feel like opening. 

I hope everyone feels better soon

Love the story boo we can't dig Thur dumpsters here 90 percent are locked


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

pretty quiet here,I hope everyone is busy with projects and not ill! 
I have a lot of ideas! ! now to get going! !!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ended up having to call off work for today...feeling even worse. I think my head and face are broken...or may explode, soon.  I'm glad I was able to get out and pick up the stuff I needed for my victim yesterday before this next lovely part of my 5 week sickness took over. Thankfully, it's early in the game and I have plenty of time to get feeling better and get my projects done. 
My husband found me a nice box at work and brought it home for me yesterday, too, so that's another thing checked off my victim to do list!  Hmmm, I need to sit here and decide how to decorate this one...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling worse WitchyKitty. Have you seen a Dr. in the last 5 weeks? I made chicken soup for supper and noodles made from scratch. If you were closer I send you a big bowl. 

You are sweet to think about decorating the box. I'm lucky to even get it in a box, much less decorate it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> I'm so sorry to hear you are feeling worse WitchyKitty. Have you seen a Dr. in the last 5 weeks? I made chicken soup for supper and noodles made from scratch. If you were closer I send you a big bowl.
> 
> You are sweet to think about decorating the box. I'm lucky to even get it in a box, much less decorate it.


I went to the doctor when I first got sick. They gave me two prescriptions that lasted two weeks. One didn't do anything much, the other did help (though made me sleep the whole two weeks)...but just a few days after finishing the meds, everything came back again. I thought I was feeling better last week, but now it's worse again. It's just crazy. I've never had a cold/flu last so long so severely. I have tried so many OTC meds and home remedies to feel better, lol. Ug. I'm worn out. My mom just brought me crackers, vicks and yet another type of medicine...here's to hoping this one helps. If it doesn't, I foresee another trip to the doc!

I like decorating the boxes! I'm hoping the box he brought home will fit what I have planned to put in it!!

Maybe I should just have my Reaper send me a box filled with Kleenex...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope you feel better witchykitty.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Aw, so sorry WitchyKitty. It sounds miserable. 
I'm doing fine so far, but DH is sick. Not only did he go to the doctor (it's the 'flu) but he postponed a snowmobiling trip, so I know he's *really* sick! 
I doubt I'll be able to doge the bullet completely, but I'm hoping for the best. They say a little red wine helps boost the immune system


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I hope you feel better witchykitty.


I hope you are feeling better, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope you are feeling better, too!


thanks sweetie still fighting it but a little better. Feel like I have been beat up my whole body hurts. Crazy you try to rest but man dose laying around kick my butt


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks sweetie still fighting it but a little better. Feel like I have been beat up my whole body hurts. Crazy you try to rest but man dose laying around kick my butt


Yeah, sitting/lying around can make you sore everywhere and just generally sluggish...I feel like that, too.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My first teaser should arrive tomorrow...Yay! Just finished putting a few things together to ship out soon... This is a fun Reaper....and I actually think I will be ahead of schedule Bethie...ha, ha... From a tortoise to a hare...







But doesn't that mean the tortoise wins???


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

I'm hoping that everyone feels better soon! This winter seemed like it has been a lot rougher on everyone, in general.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I'm hoping that everyone feels better soon! This winter seemed like it has been a lot rougher on everyone, in general.


Yeah, there's a lot of people where I live that have been sick and it won't go away...plus, the weird weather hasn't been helping this winter, either. I can't wait for it to be over.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> My first teaser should arrive tomorrow...Yay! Just finished putting a few things together to ship out soon... This is a fun Reaper....and I actually think I will be ahead of schedule Bethie...ha, ha... From a tortoise to a hare...
> View attachment 234506
> 
> But doesn't that mean the tortoise wins???



i have to boxes ready to go but has to wait till i go back to work maybe tommorow. 
cant wait to start seeing all the pics


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, I hate seeing that everyone's sick 

My job today was to try to narrow down items that will fit in the available box(es)...

I've since switched course and started looking for boxes that would fit everything I want.

Don't know what will win (fitting in available boxes or finding more/bigger boxes to fit it all), but this has got to be the most frustrating part right now!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG. teaser already??? And saki, you have boxes ready to go AND have had food poisioning????? I must be such a slacker. I am doing good to be up and on the computer. Entering week two of this junk and ready to give that red wine a try. If it boost the immune system maybe a lot will help me. But wait, it might not be a good idea with the codeine cough syrup.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I know, printersdevil-- I feel pretty good about just having a general idea of what I'm going to do and having the materials organized. I won't be shipping for quite a while!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> OMG. teaser already??? And saki, you have boxes ready to go AND have had food poisioning????? I must be such a slacker. I am doing good to be up and on the computer. Entering week two of this junk and ready to give that red wine a try. If it boost the immune system maybe a lot will help me. But wait, it might not be a good idea with the codeine cough syrup.


Lol, yeah, codeine and alcohol wouldn't be such a great idea...
Hope you start feeling better, soon, too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

No your not a slacker you know me I get on a roll and just go . I did this all before getting sick. Last two days no crafting here just laying 


printersdevil said:


> OMG. teaser already??? And saki, you have boxes ready to go AND have had food poisioning????? I must be such a slacker. I am doing good to be up and on the computer. Entering week two of this junk and ready to give that red wine a try. If it boost the immune system maybe a lot will help me. But wait, it might not be a good idea with the codeine cough syrup.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I know, printersdevil-- I feel pretty good about just having a general idea of what I'm going to do and having the materials organized. I won't be shipping for quite a while!



Of course, you all know I could be just lying and not have one thing done or one thing sent...or maybe I'm nearly ready to ship too, or maybe I've already mailed out two teasers. Isn't the SR all about faking out your victims???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

So true so true lol 


Pumpkin5 said:


> Of course, you all know I could be just lying and not have one thing done or one thing sent...or maybe I'm nearly ready to ship too, or maybe I've already mailed out two teasers. Isn't the SR all about faking out your victims???


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i made the coolest thing for my victim i hope you like it as much as i do


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm sure I will love it!

You guys are cracking me up!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Hope everyone feels better soon. The dr.s don't seem to know what they are diagnosing. My dr. said mine was sinusitis - every time I went in. :/
Don't think so. Feeling it coming back again.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Hope everyone feels better soon. The dr.s don't seem to know what they are diagnosing. My dr. said mine was sinusitis - every time I went in. :/
> Don't think so. Feeling it coming back again.


Must be the strongest case of sinusitis on record! Has the dr. written about you for medical journals..?



I got my first fully finished project done today. And a prototype. 









Still sending healing vibes all around!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Of course, you all know I could be just lying and not have one thing done or one thing sent...or maybe I'm nearly ready to ship too, or maybe I've already mailed out two teasers. Isn't the SR all about faking out your victims???


Ooo, and you quoted me when you said that. You're just eerily clever; you caught me pretending I wasn't ready to send anything! Or perhaps...

"It worked! You've given _everything _away! I know where the poison is!"


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool LadyGoats. I love him. 
I did modge podge projects today. Gotta let them dry and harden up and I'll be painting some tomorrow. I think I've got a pretty good start. The things I've ordered online have started to arrive. I feel good about it so far.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I used a Jack knife yesterday on one of my projects!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i finally feel so much better taking one more day off to rest up back to work thursday . maybe today i can work on more goodies
or vinture out to salvation army i have not been out in days nor eating so need to get out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Glad you are feeling better today, saki. I, am also feeling more human today. I just transferred some money to checking account and have to go pay house taxes today. Deadline is the 31st, so off I go. I bet I don't make it out too long before being ready to collapse again. At least we have beautiful weather at the moment. It has been in the upper 60s/ low 70s all week. This afternoon the wind is going to pick up though and a front come back with rain all weekend. We have a memorial service for a good friend's day on Saturday and then a concert at his house that night. (they are all musicians). 

So, I don't know when I will have time to craft. Gotta get moving.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> i made the coolest thing for my victim i hope you like it as much as i do



Of course I will Saki...you are so talented!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser pic


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Of course I will Saki...you are so talented!!!


Your so sweet


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Ooo, and you quoted me when you said that. You're just eerily clever; you caught me pretending I wasn't ready to send anything! Or perhaps...
> 
> "It worked! You've given _everything _away! I know where the poison is!"


Hahaha! YES!! Quoting The Princess Bride...awesome. (I even read that in his voice, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Glad to hear you guys are feeling a bit better, today, Saki and printersdevil!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I found another item for my Victim's reap....I think he is going to be SOOOOOOOO happy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

...or she......


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have been reaped! !! a wonderful box of goodies! !will take pictures soon and get them posted


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Already?!?! Wow! Someone was super fast!!  I can't wait to see what you got!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I found something for my victim that I could work on while resting on the couch. Well, I can do half of it...the other half will have to wait until I feel a little better. I'm glad to have been able to get this part done, today, as I was nervous as to how it would turn out. So far, it has ended up looking great, though! I'm excited to finish it. I really think my victim will adore it!!! I do...it's another item I'd like to keep for myself, lol, but it was made super specifically for my victim, so, alas, it must be delivered to them. 

I hope the second half of its construction turns out as good as the first part!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been reaped! !! a wonderful box of goodies! !will take pictures soon and get them posted


wow that was fast whoot pics soon can not wait to see what you got


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, I am sure that I will LOVE it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have been reaped! !! a wonderful box of goodies! !will take pictures soon and get them posted


 Are you just teasing, or are you "for really real about getting reaped"? Ha Ha.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...bethene's reaper must have lived, like, right next door to her or something, lol!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

same state! lol, my wonderful reaper was sidnami!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

That's awesome bethene!

As for me, I've been able to check a few things off of my reaper's list the last few days. I have a project in mind for this weekend that I'm excited about, but I'll have to wait till Saturday when I can dive into the storage tubs.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I have some great Ideas for my victim. Im going to try and get some done on saturday before the big game on Sunday. (Go Hawks!!!)
Hopefully I can get a teaser out before the weekend too


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still on the fence as to whether I'll be sending teasers or not... I was so spoiled by StanFam3 last year, she was the perfect reaper..!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I intend to get _some _kind of a teaser out. A couple more square feet of asphalt for that road to Hell...? lol!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I intend to get _some _kind of a teaser out. A couple more square feet of asphalt for that road to Hell...? lol!


Shipping would be too outrageous


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> I have some great Ideas for my victim. Im going to try and get some done on saturday before the big game on Sunday. (Go Hawks!!!)
> Hopefully I can get a teaser out before the weekend too


Yeah, there won't be any projects worked on by me on Sunday...FOOTBALL!!! Lol. I have to work in the a.m., then come home and make a bunch of game day food, then watch the game. Though it's not my Bears (obviously, because this season was shameful for us, lol), I'll also be rooting for the Seahawks...and most likely crying like a baby over the yearly Budweiser Clydesdale commercial, lol. Those commercials get me every time...and I hear there will be a puppy involved in this one this year, so double the cute factor, lol. (There are commercial spoilers on the internet, I'm trying to avoid them, lol)

Right now, I'm still just trying to get better. I feel like I will be sick forever...it just won't go away.  

I have no idea if I'm doing a teaser or not...or did I already send one? Or will I? Won't I? Who knows??? Only time will tell...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I hope you start feeling better witchykitty! I am pulling for the Seahawks too, seeing as my Lions are out, was SO happy they managed to beat Green Bay! !!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ordinarily I wouldn't care much (tough times for Viking fans - lol) but having the Patriots for competition makes the Seahawks quite loveable!

I can work on a project while I watch


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I hope you start feeling better witchykitty! I am pulling for the Seahawks too, seeing as my Lions are out, was SO happy they managed to beat Green Bay! !!!


Thanks!!
I was so happy they beat Green Bay, too! Hahaha! The Packers are the enemy...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm still bitter about our quarterback issues this season. First place until our backup QB got injured.. And our backup's backup sucked. Could've been playing on home field this SB. *sniff* but having all the SB festivities nearby is fun!! #GoCards #OrIGuessHawks #SinceIHatePats


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My poor Bears had such a rough season, that nearly everyone on the staff was just replaced! Here's to hoping we have a much better season this year with all the new hires...and hopefully some good added players to replace all of those we've lost the past couple of seasons. It's like we are a whole new team anymore. I can't see how we could be much worse than we were this year...but who knows, lol. Speaking of QB's...ug...I don't even want to get into that! Bears fans are in constant arguments over our lovely Cutler...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...maybe I'll do some more victim stalking today. I pretty much have all my ideas planned out for my projects for them, but it's good to keep an eye on your victim in case anything changes or they post something new and interesting!! I'm watching you, victim!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

We have to watch because Belle is a Katy Cat. She's been talking about Katy Perrys half time show for weeks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok dear victim box number one coming your way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Dear victim I hope I start your year off great you so deserve it.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow! People are shipping and receiving already! I need to hurry and get better so I can finish my projects!!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I had everything planned out and all of my projects written down but I made the mistake of going to the thrift store and I'm gonna need two boxes. I found some awesome things for you Victim


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Oh my another shipping! I've got to get going.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a small portion of a project finished today, plus made a game plan list!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I really have to hurry and get a teaser sent out...unless I already did, in which case I can relax a little...or pour more effort into the "real" reap...depending on how far along I already am and how much needs to be done.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

I went shopping for my victim today. Didn't buy anything yet since I want to see what else I can come up with first, but at least I know where to return to find some things that may fit my victim's requests. Had to catch up on reading the thread today and I just realized that I haven't checked my mailbox in a couple of days which is typical when I am not involved in a Reaper. I could have a teaser in there and not even know it! Off to check now.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Candy Creature said:


> I went shopping for my victim today. Didn't buy anything yet since I want to see what else I can come up with first, but at least I know where to return to find some things that may fit my victim's requests. Had to catch up on reading the thread today and I just realized that I haven't checked my mailbox in a couple of days which is typical when I am not involved in a Reaper. I could have a teaser in there and not even know it! Off to check now.


I'm with ya!! Realized yesterday that I hadn't checked mine in a while and had to stop myself from getting excited when I did. Kept telling myself that it's really early and that I needed to calm the heck down!

Don't know that it'll work every time, but it did yesterday


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Victim, oh Victim.....you are in for a reap of epic proportions....I think you're going to sort of, kind of LOVE it....Yep...I do.... But I am an optimist...even though I am really playing it by ear and not really going by your list because I am a rebel. I think you will squeal like a little girl when you open your box.  I am like that...edgy and sort of a game changer and listening to the beat of my own drum...(rup a pum, pum.....be bop, be bop, squiddily doo, da, doo....sorry some horns snuck in there).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Victim, oh Victim.....you are in for a reap of epic proportions....I think you're going to sort of, kind of LOVE it....Yep...I do.... But I am an optimist...even though I am really playing it by ear and not really going by your list because I am a rebel. I think you will squeal like a little girl when you open your box.  I am like that...edgy and sort of a game changer and listening to the beat of my own drum...(rup a pum, pum.....be bop, be bop, squiddily doo, da, doo....sorry some horns snuck in there).



i will love it all and can not wait to see your creations


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will love it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I am still plotting for just how to get you, awesome victim! I've had a bad migraine and 4 kids home all week with no school. I am thinking of rummaging through my storage for a few items on my vic's list today. If I can sneak down to the basement without the kids following me. lol. But you are far from forgotten victim!

To my reaper, I will love anything you've bought/made for me! 

Get well vibes to all!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Sounds very interesting Pumpkin! I'm super excited to see what you are conjuring up. 

I got a beautiful teaser today. It's a really large gothic vampire print. It will look awesome with my vampire stuff. I don't know if my Reaper made it or ordered it but it's fantastic quality with beautiful silver script writing. I just love it so much. Thank you Reaper. 

To all other Reapers.....step up your game because my Reaper is on point


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Today I'm making an eyelid ??!!??!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Sounds very interesting Pumpkin! I'm super excited to see what you are conjuring up.
> 
> I got a beautiful teaser today. It's a really large gothic vampire print. It will look awesome with my vampire stuff. I don't know if my Reaper made it or ordered it but it's fantastic quality with beautiful silver script writing. I just love it so much. Thank you Reaper.
> 
> To all other Reapers.....step up your game because my Reaper is on point



Yay! Sounds like you have a really good reaper!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

My victim wasn't super specific in his or her thread....My victim didn't mention if pets were a "Yay" or a "Boo".....
Wonder how my victim would feel about me sneaking this little guy in a box and sending it...







or one of these....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope your migraine goes away, beautifulnightmare!

I'm still feeling pretty crummy, but I need to get myself back into the world of the living, lol. I have a bit more energy today, so I decided to finish that project I was working on a couple days ago. So far, so good!!!! Watching some ghost shows on tv to get myself in the Halloween spirit while I work!! I love ghost stories!!

My darling Victim, I will give you a hint on this one: It involves a lot of slight dry brushing to get the correct colors I'm looking for on it. This specific gift is taking a lot longer to complete than I thought, lol. It's all about the tiny details...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> My victim wasn't super specific in his or her thread....My victim didn't mention if pets were a "Yay" or a "Boo".....
> Wonder how my victim would feel about me sneaking this little guy in a box and sending it...
> View attachment 234660
> 
> ...


SQUEEEEEEEE!! Omgoodness!! I love them! I love them so much! My head is going to explode with squee!! Bats are so freakin' adorable...especially those! I have seen baby bats all bundled up in blankies like those...too squee for words!

Sadly, you must not be my Reaper, because i make it plainly clear all over that I am an animal lover with pets, lol. Sigh...I guess that means no baby squee bats for me...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband probably would be too happy with me having pet bats in the house, anyway, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I just finished a project for my Victim!!! Yay! I am quite pleased with the outcome. Now that it's finished, I would still like to keep it, lol. My mom keeps asking me, every Reaper I do, why I keep making these things that I end up wanting to keep, and then sending them away, lol. 

I hope you love it, my darling Victim!!

Now, I need to start thinking more about project number two...


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Witchy Kitty, I feel the same way. It's hard to give up your "babies." Especially when they are Halloween related!

I was really fretting about my victim projects. But then I went to the thrift store and got the creative juices flowing. Plus, I actually finished way ahead of time. Now to find a box. Mailing sometime next week victim. Soon.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

That looks like an owl in a box!! Is it for me?!?! 

Lol, I love that picture so much...I'm stealing it...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't specify, but feel free to tuck any one of those little cuties in a box if I'm your victim, Pumpkin5 ...except, maybe you should wait until the temps aren't getting below 0 anymore. A baby batcicle would be tragic!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so excited i feel human again whoot and the weather is so preaty out i started on another project dear victim lets see if i can whip this baby out i also got box number two ready to ship next week i am so excited for whats in this box for you dear victim i hope you are as excited about it as i am when you get it


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh, the baby bats are too precious! Not sure what the kitties would do with them! 

Bought a little something to be a part of a project, I seem to just have parts of several projects going, need to finish them!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhhh.....look at those cuties! I am a total animal person see
This is our newest baby cookie dough but I call her Cookie Monster because she's CRAZY! She's a chug. Chihuahua pug mix. Actually her ears do kinda look like a bat haha...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable, booswife!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You people have not lived where bats are native and heard all the horror stories about rabies. Them landing on small apartment baclonies in Austin and getting in the apt. Someone picking it up to get out of apt. and then having to have house commercially cleaned and insurance not covereing it or the rabies shots. They may be cute, but I prefer my bats of the plastic or rubber variety. lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

We have bats here. Rabies is less common than in warmer climates, though. When our older daughter was in high school, she had a summer job as a guide in a historic house, and that place was terribly infested-- bats were all over in there! It was lucky she wasn't creeped out by them...and lucky they were apparently healthy.
Anyway, the cuties in the pictures look like Flying Fox types. They don't have rabies where most of them are native, thank goodness.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Niceto know, ooojen!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

booswife02,my daughter and sil have chugs too! My sil's is similar in coloring to yours,but is a porker,spoiled with food. My daughter's is black with a white muzzle he's a old man. Will try to get a picture of him some time. He just had a eye removed around thanksgiving,due to glaucoma. so now he is DJ the pirate!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, we have bats, here, too! We see them when the weather is warmer, though. I love watching them fly around the sky at twilight. Too cold right now for them to be out, though. Not all bats have rabies...just like not all dogs, not all raccoons, not all rats, ect, ect, ect. (Not saying I'd just go out and catch and try to keep a wild animal. I am knowledgeable and respectful of animals. I don't really have a fear that all wild animals have rabies...I just don't feel like getting bit and scratched, regardless, lol.) 
They have gotten into our houses before. They'd fly in circles around our ceilings. My aunt would grab a fishing net, stick it up in their flight path, safely catch them in it and release them back outside. I've even quickly given them a tiny pet through the net before we let them go (so fuzzy!)...then outside they'd go and happily fly away. Such cuties! My aunt lives in Florida and she deals with lots of bats, too. I think she ended up getting a bat house for her yard...I can't remember. I know she was talking about it. Lol, I can imagine how many fishing nets I'd have to have lying around if I had an issue with lots of them them getting in my house like some people do...
The ones in the pics that are all bundled up , I think, might be the Australian Flying Fox babies that were rescued. They look like the ones I've read about. Baby bats all bundled up in blankets like tiny bat burritos are just too cute! 
I am unsure what the cream colored bat is...but it's beautiful!

...seriously, guys, you get me talking about animals and I will talk y'alls ears off, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

we have bats here to love watching them fly at night also i have always thought of putting up a bat box i should now that i own a house


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> we have bats here to love watching them fly at night also i have always thought of putting up a bat box i should now that i own a house


Do it!! If I had enough bats in/near my yard, I would, too...I see more of them at my moms and aunts houses, though, than mine.
I love to have stuff in my yard for the wildlife. Food, bird baths, flowers they like, ect. I grew up in a house right in the beginning of the woods...so many animals! I have cared for many injured wild animals, too, growing up. My house, now, is right next to woods, too, but I don't get nearly as many different animals as I did on my family's street.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I hope my Reaper isn't planning on any teasers or boxes getting to me tomorrow or any time soon after, as it may or may not get to me right away...we have a big ol' snowstorm coming.   Lots of snow, blowing, strong winds, ect. Sigh. It's a good thing I have all my supplies for my Victim's things I'm working on!! However...there is supposed to be a delivery of an item I ordered tomorrow. I hope it get's here before the storm gets bad!!!! I'd be mad if it couldn't be delivered then got lost in a postal black hole somewhere in the meantime...

I'm so tired of snow and Winter...getting to work on Sunday early morning right in the middle of the storm will be awful if we get what we are supposed to get...if my job even opens...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Do it!! If I had enough bats in/near my yard, I would, too...I see more of them at my moms and aunts houses, though, than mine.
> I love to have stuff in my yard for the wildlife. Food, bird baths, flowers they like, ect. I grew up in a house right in the beginning of the woods...so many animals! I have cared for many injured wild animals, too, growing up. My house, now, is right next to woods, too, but I don't get nearly as many different animals as I did on my family's street.


Cool! I do a lot of landscaping for wildlife, too. (I grew up on a National Wildlife Refuge, kind of the middle of nowhere, which I loved! I had a regular "route" rescuing little beasties from the window wells.)
I hope your storm is less than what's predicted. We've been dodging bullets most of the winter, and we don't really have much snow for Jan.

I got a ...I guess I'll call it a tool... to help me with a reaper gift. I might wind up making something similar for myself once I have my reap wrapped.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Those bats are to cute!!!!! Send em my way


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty, dee, we're waiting for you!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbTWWWtFFUs


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uuvaos1WHTk


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Those baby bats are too cute! Makes me want one as a pet ..but I bet they wouldn't be the best pets to have. I always feel sorry for wild animals that are taken out of the wild. I know sometimes it is a necessity, like a life or death thing. But I hate to cage something wild...it seems like a sin. I did have a bat house that I had hung on the back side of my chimney....but the bats chose to house in my neighbor's chimney instead. We would sit in the back yard and watch a small colony of bats go out and eat mosquitoes every night. (our neighbor was a widowed woman and she sold her house a few years ago and the new neighbors had their chimney cleaned...bye, bye bats....) But there is a small colonly that live in a hollowed out Oak Tree in our neighborhood now. They do an excellent job of keeping the mosquito population down in the summer months.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> WitchyKitty, dee, we're waiting for you!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbTWWWtFFUs
> 
> ...


These videos made me cry, lol. I am sitting here with my heart exploding and tears in my eyes. I love them so much, I want to move to Australia and help care for them!! Their tiny little squeaks, big eyes, adorable noses...I can't even handle it, lol. Omg...I just want to be mommy to all of them!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Those baby bats are too cute! Makes me want one as a pet ..but I bet they wouldn't be the best pets to have. I always feel sorry for wild animals that are taken out of the wild. I know sometimes it is a necessity, like a life or death thing. But I hate to cage something wild...it seems like a sin. I did have a bat house that I had hung on the back side of my chimney....but the bats chose to house in my neighbor's chimney instead. We would sit in the back yard and watch a small colony of bats go out and eat mosquitoes every night. (our neighbor was a widowed woman and she sold her house a few years ago and the new neighbors had their chimney cleaned...bye, bye bats....) But there is a small colonly that live in a hollowed out Oak Tree in our neighborhood now. They do an excellent job of keeping the mosquito population down in the summer months.


Lol, oh yeah, I always say I want all the animals in the world as my own to love and pet and cuddle, lol, but realistically, I wouldn't take a healthy wild animal out of the wild and cage it. I just wish I COULD have them all, lol. Like, maybe they would just willingly come chill with me in my back yard and let me cuddle them, lol. That would be a dream!! I would gladly take in injured/orphaned animals, though, and try to rehabilitate them. My family has done this many times, always releasing them, if possible, when they were ready to be on their own. Sadly, some animals are too injured to be released out on their own...and though it's sad that they can't be free in the wild, it's better that they are loved and cared for and alive as a second choice. 
Some of these baby bats were just orphaned and hopefully, will grow up strong and be able to be released some day...but I've read of others of them that had a tick issue that caused them to not be able to fly...some of them may not be able to be released. I'll take all of those who can't be fly or be released and love them forever, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, I'm having a terrific morning, so far. 
The weather reports just upped our winter storm total accumulation, again, and made it a warning...so it looks like I'll be trapped here, soon...and I'm not sure what my boss will want me to do about work in the am.

The best part of my day, though, just happened when I tried to take the garbage out:

I just gave myself a huge, excruciating lump on the head above my temple. I was trying to get the lid off the garbage can in the garage and ended up, somehow, hitting the bottom of a shovel hanging on the wall with some good force...which, in turn, made the handle of the big shovel fly off the wall and slam into my head. You know, like when people in cartoons step on a rake in the yard and the other end flies up and hits them in the face...yeah. Like that. So, basically, I bashed my own head in with a shovel. Sigh. 

Reaper...just send me lots of pain meds and some ice packs...and maybe a snow plow...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, OUCH! Take it easy on yourself. I recognize being able to injure yourself---I am the one who tripped on three steps and fell flat on my face breaking my nose and doing some nerve damage to my hands/fingers. I hate that your snow prediction has been upped. We have been in the 70s all week, but it is raining today and we are headed back to freezing weather and well on the way. I have memorial service this afternoon and am pulling out the winter boots again.


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

ahhhh. thanks scareme! so cute.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Those bats are awesome! I wish we had them here.
WitchyKitty, you are going to need to wrap yourself in bubble wrap before too long.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> Those bats are awesome! I wish we had them here.
> witchykitty, you are going to need to wrap yourself in bubble wrap before too long.


Hahaha...yeah, I am waaaaay too accident prone.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well...it looks like the snow is going to start a little later, today, so hopefully the thing I ordered for my victim, that's supposed to be delivered today, will make it in time.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

we are getting some of the snow,witchykitty,but you are getting the worst of it, usually we do, thankfully not this time. but I hope neither of us get what we say we are.. and I hope your package shows up. I need to get working on things today....
.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I didn't get my order today. Sigh. I hope it's just late and not lost...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Stay warm & safe you northerners. I have to say I love how snow looks, but don't miss it at all.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

got some more done on a couple of projects, some sculpy work, some paint, slow progress,but some!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I've gotta go to IKEA on Monday. Anyone need anything?


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I can never get anything done on weekends when the kids are home. We have volleyball try outs tomorrow so I won't get anything done til they're in school on Monday. I've got a lot done though


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Good morning, darlings. I thought I'd share the disaster that we are dealing with this morning. I'll just post what I wrote on my FB page:

Well, this is what we were woken up to this morning...the cracking and falling of parts of our trees. We are in trouble...the snow is weighing down all the branches to the point of breaking off. You can see how large these branches are compared to my mom and husband standing by them. One has already fallen and damaged the neighbors bushes. These branches you see are supposed to be upright...not hanging down!! They are still falling, as I type. Some of them are over our garage and the neighbors...plus, the tree you see in one pic is leaning over so far from the weight of the snow, it looks like it could fall...which could smash our garage and the neighbors house. The front tree is pulling the power line down...our power keeps flickering. This is going to be difficult to clean up when this is all over. We don't even own a chainsaw. PLEASE don't let the trees fall...please!!!













































Those branches are supposed to be waaaay over our heads...not touching the ground. That sideways tree...yeah, it's not supposed to be sideways, either! It's leaning over our garage and the neighbors house!!! I am terrified right now that it will fall! The tree out front is pulling down our power line, and our lights keep flickering. If it breaks, we will lose power. (If you guys don't hear from me, I probably lost power) Sigh. The branches were falling as we were out there...we can't go anywhere near them. My mom fell out of the way of one branch as it fell...I heard it and ran as fast as I could. It fell between us. More have fallen since I took these pics. I have no idea what we will do. This is going to be heck to clean up. We don't even own a chain saw. On top of it all, the snow just keeps piling up...and we have soooo much more coming. I need to leave this state, lol, I really do.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh my stay safe sweetie that is a lot of snow wow


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh my stay safe sweetie that is a lot of snow wow


Thanks, hun.
This is nothing, yet. They just put us under a blizzard warning starting at 2pm...so we have tons more snow coming on top of this. It's crazy, we have had more snow than this in the past, and insane winds...but the trees were mostly fine. This snow is so wet and heavy, that it's taking them all down. It is soooo scary to look up out the back door and see that 80-100 foot tree leaning lower and lower over our garage and houses...
My aunt just called and said tree branches took out her shed and are all over her deck. This is crazy. It's just too darn heavy. We painstakingly got our super long driveway cleared off, but we will have to keep clearing it every few hours to keep up. Sigh. I'm still trying to get better. 
The wind is picking up now. No idea what we will do if we lose power. I really don't like winter...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

oh no sweetie! stay safe! we are under a winter warning too,but not a blizzard,and it isn't as heavy,I hope none of the branches or trees do any damage!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

witchykitty, stay warm and dry. Hopefully everything will be okay. Power lines are scary though. We had snow overnight, but nothing like that. Welcome to weird Denver weather. Here is our 5 day forecast. notice the difference between today and Wednesday's high temp and Tuesday. Wacky.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So sorry, WitchyKitty-- that's just awful. I hope it doesn't get any worse, but from what you said the forecast doesn't look good. Even if you had a chain saw, it would be a tricky endeavor getting a leaning tree to fall correctly in a hard wind. 

We have awful wind, poor visibility, and drifts on the road, but we only got maybe 4-6" of snow so far and it's cold enough that the snow is the fine, light stuff. The wind is keeping it from settling in the tree branches too badly...so far.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks, everyone. We have 20-30 mph winds on their way with 40mph gusts. Ug. This should be fun. There is now a limb on top of our garage...it doesn't look like it did any damage, so here's to hoping.

oojen, there's no way we could cut the entire trees down with a chainsaw, they are gigantic, but we will need one to remove all these limbs that are down. They are too heavy to move as they are. We also wish we had one on a stick, or a lopper, to get the branches off the power lines. We always borrow family members, so we don't own our own. I wish we had bought one, lol.

If anyone else is anywhere near this storm, I hope you stay safe, as well. 

Anyone want to come over and help shovel and cut limbs?? We have Superbowl food!! Lol!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty, stay warm & safe! Hopefully you don't lose power. Keeping fingers crossed that the trees don't do structural damage. 

For the first time (in probably ever) we'll have the Super Bowl on. Invited friends over so they could watch on a BIG screen (70") 
Made my beef & onion cheeseball, bacon wrapped water chestnuts & popping popcorn closer to their arrival. Also considering doing potato rounds with cheese & bacon. Still have to run to the store. 

Tomorrow we're going to the flea market, lunching here and perhaps a little crafting. 

ordered this for my daughter's wedding. Not from this place, but the same things. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elegant-Rose-Wedding-Accessory-Set-Guest-Book-Pen-Flutes-More-/361128726688


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Good morning, darlings. I thought I'd share the disaster that we are dealing with this morning. I'll just post what I wrote on my FB page:
> 
> Well, this is what we were woken up to this morning...the cracking and falling of parts of our trees. We are in trouble...the snow is weighing down all the branches to the point of breaking off. You can see how large these branches are compared to my mom and husband standing by them. One has already fallen and damaged the neighbors bushes. These branches you see are supposed to be upright...not hanging down!! They are still falling, as I type. Some of them are over our garage and the neighbors...plus, the tree you see in one pic is leaning over so far from the weight of the snow, it looks like it could fall...which could smash our garage and the neighbors house. The front tree is pulling the power line down...our power keeps flickering. This is going to be difficult to clean up when this is all over. We don't even own a chainsaw. PLEASE don't let the trees fall...please!!!
> 
> ...


Stay safe! We had to deal with the same thing a few years ago. Our power went out and stayed out for 2 weeks. All we could hear were limbs snapping off and cracking. It was a frightening thing to deal with.
We'll be thinking of you guys.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

l sure hope you don't lose power, it has been blowing like crazy here too, supposed to get up to a foot of snow overnight,not sure about work tomorrow...

take care all!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

bethene you stay warm & safe too. My daughter is in Toledo, Oh. Hoping all my friends & relatives stay safe up north!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

witchykitty and bethene, stay safe and warm. We don't ever have much snow but we get the ice that shuts us down like that. Good luck!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Two more limbs just fell on the neighbor's bushes. Sigh. I wonder if he will make us replace them all...he hates them, anyway, lol.

On a different topic...I just started working on the second project for my Victim. Do not fear, my dear Victim...neither snow nor wind, not falling tree limbs, will stop me from giving you a great reap!!!

(Well, unless a tree falls on me...if a tree falls on me, well, I don't think I can finish your reap, lol.) 

...oh, and Victim...do you, by chance, need a heck of a lot of pine firewood??? Hahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> l sure hope you don't lose power, it has been blowing like crazy here too, supposed to get up to a foot of snow overnight,not sure about work tomorrow...
> 
> take care all!


You take care, too. I hope you get lucky and don't get it as bad as we are!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Teaser for my victim


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok right direction


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow. I haven't been on this thread in a couple of days and boy is there a lot going on! Hope all that are ill feel better soon. I haven't felt good for about a week but it's nothing that I can't work through. As usual, it took me several days to set my plan of action. I've got several projects in progress with only one finished. If I could only sculpt or draw or paint. So many ideas that are far above my artistic level. Gotta go with what ya know!

Witchy Kitty, I hate that you are going through such a heavy ice and snow storm. All the wind and cracking of branches - wondering which branch will fall where. So scary. Stay safe and warm!

Bethene, glad to hear that you aren't as bad off as Witchy Kitty. I hope it stays that way for you.

Be safe, all!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> View attachment 234787
> 
> Ok right direction


OWL! LOVE! Very cool.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My husband, mom and I just went out to try and snow blow/shovel again. We are trying to keep up with it so it doesn't accumulate to an amount we can't manage. Ug, there's two huge driveways and a lot of walkways...so much snow...the snow plows are the worst part, as they bury the fronts of our driveways in hard, heavy mounds of snow. 

After cleaning up, we got some tools and worked on chopping up those huge limbs that fell over the neighbors bushes. That took forever. We don't have big cutting tools, so we have to chop off all the smaller chunks until we could pry it from the bushes and drag it into our yard the rest of the way. It took three of us to pull that monster just a couple feet! We trimmed what we could reach of a couple more of the low hanging limbs to lighten them up in the hopes that they won't break off, too. Holy cow, I am so sore!! ...and covered in pine tree sap! Between being sick, beating myself over the head yesterday and moving pine tree limbs covered in ice...I think I am broken... 

Here's some new pics of the pile of pine tree parts we have all over:














...aaand, my boss just called and told me no work, again, tomorrow. 

Getting some more work done on my victim's gift. I guess i'll have plenty of time tomorrow to work on it!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow you guys all stay safe with bad weather


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I will tease my Victim a little bit!! Here are a couple tiny pics to get your brains going!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmmm.... Spider web??? and something orange. I like orange......


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty, with each posting an photo I get more worried for you. Please stay away from the trees, we don't need one of those branches breaking off on top of you. It will be what it will be, and if the worst happens, that's why we have insurance. Insurance can't replace you, your husband, or mom.

Bethene keep warm and stay inside.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> WitchyKitty, with each posting an photo I get more worried for you. Please stay away from the trees, we don't need one of those branches breaking off on top of you. It will be what it will be, and if the worst happens, that's why we have insurance. Insurance can't replace you, your husband, or mom.
> 
> Bethene keep warm and stay inside.


Oh, trust me, we aren't going near the trees for awhile!! We had to go outside and warn the kids next door to stay away from the trees, too. Any work that we did, we made sure we were on the outsides of the tree lines...just in case, then got the work done fast and got out of there before the wind and snow picked up again. We'll take care of cleanup later when the snow and ice is melted off of the trees. I've been a nervous wreck that a neighbor...a kid playing...an animal...a car diving by...is going to get a tree limb dropped on them. We had the window curtains and doors open most of the day to be able to keep an eye on the front and back trees at all times.

...and all the pics? I am nowhere near the trees. I zoomed in. I am quite safely out under nothing but sky and a zillion snowflakes, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dear victim today I am putting something in the mail for you that I am so so excited about and hope you love it as much as I do .


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Time to finish up my second project, then decide on if or how I want to decorate the box!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Making magic today. 

I think I'll have to double the batch to keep some for myself..! #LovingThis


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Working on a project for my victim today! Can’t wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Painting, painting, painting...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well apparently my first teaser must have been lost...it should have been there by now. How about I go ahead and send a picture teaser now....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awww, Pumpkin, I hope your teaser gets found! I have a small order for my victim that is late and the tracking has stopped...no idea where it is now. I'm hoping that the weather has just held it up a bit. Maybe that's the same for your teaser?

I just finished my second project for my victim! I think it turned out great...hopefully, my Victim will think so, too!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and did I mention I want to keep this item I just made, too?! Lol, ahh, I say this so often, lol. My project babies, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

P5, I hope it makes it's way to it's target, soon!! 

WitchyKitty, ME TOO!!!

Dee, can't wait to see what you got done!!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Love seeing and hearing about everyone's progress! I'm taking advantage of having the evening free and working on a project for my own victim as well.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I've got to get to work tomorrow. I took today off from everything since I had a CT scan early today and yesterday was my sister's birthday. I spent most of the day with her. It is one year tomorrow since she lost her husband and I am staying close to her for a few days.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> I've got to get to work tomorrow. I took today off from everything since I had a CT scan early today and yesterday was my sister's birthday. I spent most of the day with her. It is one year tomorrow since she lost her husband and I am staying close to her for a few days.


That's so nice and thoughtful, PD. I bet she's so glad to have you as a sister.
I've worked on a little bit this evening and the wife has been working on something else, for our victim.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is so cool of you printersdevil. My sister would never do something like that for me .


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I seem to be on a roll. I love it when that happens. Everything I'm making I love and I believe my victim will also  I would love to have these things. Haha.... My family always says why don't you make one for yourself. I always plan to and never actually do it. I'm just so happy to give something that I love. If I don't like it I definitely don't want to give it to my precious victim.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Booswife, I can't wait to see what you've made.

Printer, take care of Barbara.

Saki, what's in the box?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Booswife, I can't wait to see what you've made.
> 
> Printer, take care of Barbara.
> 
> Saki, what's in the box?


check your pm box


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

waiting for some items to come in the mail for my victim I hope they show soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now I am even more excited the box I am excited about will be delivered Friday and my dear victim Wednesday you will have a box too  then to finish up box 3


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm almost ready for box #1 to be mailed out, but first a teaser I think


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Victim, my items are all finished and being mailed in this rather oddly shaped box. Who will be the lucky recipient?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Three boxes, Saki?!?! Lol, you spoil your victims, lol.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I just posted pics of the teaser I received over in the picture thread. Apologies to my reaper...the pics are blurry and have poor lighting. Next time I'll bring out the grown up camera.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Dear Victim...slowly but surely your package is coming together. It won't be much longer now.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Three boxes, Saki?!?! Lol, you spoil your victims, lol.


ya I try to lol and this victim really really deserves to be spoiled  I have a feeling the first box will give me away as there reaper but that is ok cause they have no idea what is coming there way hehe even if they know its me


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...where is that item I ordered for my victim???!!! I want to spoil my victim, too...but I can't if I don't even receive their gifts!! 

I just keep telling myself that I have plenty of time before shipping deadline...lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...where is that item I ordered for my victim???!!! I want to spoil my victim, too...but I can't if I don't even receive their gifts!!
> 
> I just keep telling myself that I have plenty of time before shipping deadline...lol.


lol yep there is still lots of time and I so know that feeling where is the things I ordered. lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, my luck, the item will come really late, if it comes at all, and will end up being the wrong item, lol. That's about how my luck has been, lately.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Dear Victim, Yesterday I went shopping at a thrift store, a hobby store, and a dollar store. I picked up something for you at one of these, but I won't say which. The theme you picked is one I've never done before, and I'm having lots of fun working on it. I've already had to get another box because the stuff wouldn't fit in the first box. And I'm not done yet. Like I said, I'm having fun. I'll post later, I have to get to work.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow Dawnski, that is an odd shaped box. I wonder what's in it. 

printersdevil, tell Barbra Happy Birthday from me.

Multiple boxes, I didn't think of that. Is that cheaper for shipping than a larger box, or about the same?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Sometimes multiple boxes are cheaper. You can check weights and dimensions on USPS.com

I will tell Barbara for you, Laura. 

Did you buy the spider woman prop from RCIAG? She was cool looking.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just came up with something else for my victim. I have been wracking my brain for ideas for something he/she listed and all of sudden it just hit me and should have been one of the first things I thought of. I guess it was too obvious. Then I realized that I have several things just sitting in my stash of recent thrift store items that I can use. I am so bad about buying something and having a great idea at the time and then just putting it up and not following through!

Never fear victim, I am working. I just have to find a box. Jim has taken all my box stash and put out with the recycle stuff, so now I need to find one.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I hope I can package all of these things well so they get to you in one piece victim. I don't think of these things as I'm making them but today got a big ole jar with a lid for you and started to worry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I send lots of glass just use lots of bubble wrap  that's what I do 


booswife02 said:


> I hope I can package all of these things well so they get to you in one piece victim. I don't think of these things as I'm making them but today got a big ole jar with a lid for you and started to worry.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

don't you just love seeing the words out for delivery


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Still no sign of my order delivery for my victims gift. Sigh. Tracking hasn't updated since the 30th...and, at that point, it was leaving the next state over and on it's way to my area. Even with the snow, there is no way it wouldn't have made it here and been scanned in by now. Grrrrrr. I have tried calling USPS twice to see if anything is going on with deliveries, but I can't get through. They must have a lot of calls at the moment...I guess I'll just keep waiting. It's just a small, inexpensive thing, but It's something my victim would have used...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man I hope your package comes soon whittykitty


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Yesterday I was working on my victim's gift and the neighbor came over ad asked me why it was only snowing in my yard. Oh, never mind, I said to much.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Oh man I hope your package comes soon whittykitty


I just finally got to talk to someone at USPS...they said since it hasn't been scanned for tracking in five days, that there must be something wrong and they had to file a report on it. She said they'd look into it and call me back in a couple days or more. Sigh...it looks like it might be MIA. Well, victim, I tried...I'll keep waiting, but I may need to find a replacement gift, now. 
Again, it wasn't a major gift or anything, just a small, fun thing, so it's not a huge deal...but it's still annoying to lose the gift and the money paid for it...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...oh, and it's snowing again.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witchykitty, that is so sad. How do they lose something that is scanned into their system? Last year one of the gifts sent to my sister went missing and never showed up. They only way I knew it was because the sender posted a pic of the beautiful Babo Fortune Teller sign and it never came. It was so pretty and special. Makes you wonder how many things disappear into the Twilight Zone weekly.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Witchykitty, that is so sad. How do they lose something that is scanned into their system? Last year one of the gifts sent to my sister went missing and never showed up. They only way I knew it was because the sender posted a pic of the beautiful Babo Fortune Teller sign and it never came. It was so pretty and special. Makes you wonder how many things disappear into the Twilight Zone weekly.


Ug, that would be even more depressing...to lose a wonderful, handmade item. That would make me cry...those items are irreplaceable. At least my item is just something small and purchased. I wonder where all these missing items go?? I mean, if it was eventually delivered to the wrong place, it would have at least, been scanned and tracked. When the tracking just stops and the item disappears, I mean, did it just fall off the truck or something?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone should check on there pouch


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> someone should check on there pouch


It's official - I am not saki's victim...


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

No package here, so it wasn't us. Who's the lucky victim?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nothing for me, either...I'm not Saki's victim. Hmmm...who could it be??


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Haha guess I just gave my self away lol but I know when they open this box what's inside would. Lol dear victim hope you like box one and get ready for box 2 and 3 soon


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I think that's now the third person that I know isn't my reaper.
I'm trying not to get too excited about being victimized yet, because I know the shipping deadline is quite a long time away yet. Still, it's pretty exciting when those pictures start going up!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can not wait to see Sakis victims box!!!!!! It's killing me


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Me too, I can’t wait to see pictures. I was spoiled by Saki on a previous reap. She is amazing


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I think that's now the third person that I know isn't my reaper.
> I'm trying not to get too excited about being victimized yet, because I know the shipping deadline is quite a long time away yet. Still, it's pretty exciting when those pictures start going up!


I am not your reaper... As much as I wanted to be... But I'm super happy with my victim, so not complaining..!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Me too, I can’t wait to see pictures. I was spoiled by Saki on a previous reap. She is amazing


aww thank you

well this is just box one box 2 will be there friday and box 3 is sitting here at my house still lol so lots more goodies to be sent for sure


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> I am not your reaper... As much as I wanted to be... But I'm super happy with my victim, so not complaining..!


Maybe next time  
I'm happy with my victim too! There are a lot of interesting lists!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It's not me! No package on the porch, but, I, too have been on the receiving end of Saki. Can I say, wow!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You're fabulous Saki! I am so stoked about the box. The problem is my laptop keeps crashing so I have to post this fast. I have pictures. but I can't get them to load. I'll keep trying. I love everything. and I'll post more later. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Hhmmmm...wonder who Saki's victim is??? Well I sent out a teaser that was delivered Monday...and no post from my victim....Saki....could we have the SAME VICTIM??? (Ha, Ha...I know Bethie would never do that...but still...the packages in the Twilight Zone kind of perplex me....maybe my victim is trapped under a piece of heavy furniture and can't get to a computer...)

EDIT: (Scareme and I must have been posting at the same time) Nope Saki...We didn't get the same victim....dang it...you got Scareme.....


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmm, so there's one more person who's not my reaper (unless one of my family members made off with my teaser!)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> You're fabulous Saki! I am so stoked about the box. The problem is my laptop keeps crashing so I have to post this fast. I have pictures. but I can't get them to load. I'll keep trying. I love everything. and I'll post more later. Thank you so very much.


lol
i am glad you like the first box sweetie the best has yet to come haha 
i only have pics of one of the items lol forgot to take pics of anything eles but i will let her post what was in first box


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!!!

I was just out shopping and I randomly found an item that I think my victim will love! It was just sitting there, calling to me from the shelf. It was an awesome price, too! I did a happy dance because this can take the place of that thing I ordered that is now MIA, lol. Yay, Victim!!! I found you a new gift! It's not the same thing, completely and utterly different, but I think you will like it all the same. (Hopefully, you don't already own it, lol.) I will say, that this new item looks a little out of place with the rest of the stuff in the box, hahaha...

Should that missing item magically show up before I close up the box, I'll still toss it in there, though, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love when something perfect is just sitting there and it's perfect


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, and I just put together one more gift! It was quick and easy, but turned out so fancy! (I may be making one for myself, lol, just need to go back out to the store and see if there are more of what I need for it!) I'm on a roll!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I used my Dremel saw Max, keyhole saw, Dremel rotary tool, Epoxy adhesive, a grapefruit spoon, and some plastic parts on an item for my victim today. I barely got a start on it-- much more to do.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am really excited for Friday my dear victim a while back you wrote on the forum how you wanted to create a item for your haunt but was not sure just how to do it. I hope what I created for it you love as much as I do and will work.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh and dear victim more goodies getting shipped out today


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I used my Dremel saw Max, keyhole saw, Dremel rotary tool, Epoxy adhesive, a grapefruit spoon, and some plastic parts on an item for my victim today. I barely got a start on it-- much more to do.


Hahaha...a grapefruit spoon?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I do know what a grapefruit spoon is, but the others have me wondering, too. I love the teasers and would welcome any of these wonderful sounding and looking ( on the pic thread) any of them.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hahahaha...ahhh, I just got a call from the post office. They told me they really don't think that my package is lost...but they have no idea where it is or what happened to it. LOL! Um, doesn't that mean it's LOST?! 

They think I will get it someday...it will be late though. I'm just like, uh, it's already really late, lol.  How on Earth do the "KNOW" I will receive it sometime, if they have no idea what happened to it?? I'm not even sure what the point was of them calling to tell me what I already was aware of. I'm the one who called and told them...

I simply cannot roll my eyes enough at them right now, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

So it's *not* lost...they just don't know where it is. Hmmm. I hope it turns up for either for your victim or for you! 

I'll try to get a couple teaser shots of what I'm working on soon. Mwahahahahaha!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It looks like it's about time for me to get out the ol' bubble wrap!! I have a lot of wrapping to do...and now, with the extra two things I just picked up yesterday, I'm worried my box might be a hair too small...we shall see if I am good at "Tetris" like packing, lol. 

Darling Victim...when will I ship out your box??? Will I do it, today? Tomorrow?? Next week??? OR....did I actually already send it and I've just been fibbing all this time about not having it sent out yet????  

The wait is so exciting, isn't it?! Stalk, stalk, stalk the delivery people!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I am dying to see scareme's reap from Saki!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am dying to see scareme's reap from Saki!!!!!!!!


a hint the first box was a valentine's theme


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Having a disappointing day. Today's project was a bust, and it was supposed to be one of the "big" (not size-wise, but impactful) gifts.. So, the dilemma. Do I ship the reaping without it, or order more supplies and have it go out much later than I'd wanted..? 

Hmmmmmmm....!!!

(I'm super frustrated. With myself..!)


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ugghhh, Ive been down most of the week because my back went out. Hope to get more done on my main project today.
I think I will enlist the help of my dear husband tonight or tomorrow so I can at least get one of the main gifts finished.
Don’t worry victim, I am working hard


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh no!! I hope your back feels better soon!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats...I'm sorry your project didn't turn out how you'd wanted! That's always depressing. I can see your dilemma. 

If the rest of your reap is stuff your victim will like, and you feel there is enough in the box, then I'm sure you could just send what you have and your victim would be happy! However, if you feel you really would like to send that specific item to your victim, and want to try again, I think you still have plenty of time before the shipping deadline. As a third option, if you think the box needs another gift inside and can't make the same item, you can do what I had to go do and wander around stores to see if something cool jumps out at you that you can buy and send as a replacement, lol. 

dee14399, I hope your back feels better!!!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

dee14399 said:


> Ugghhh, Ive been down most of the week because my back went out. Hope to get more done on my main project today.
> I think I will enlist the help of my dear husband tonight or tomorrow so I can at least get one of the main gifts finished.
> Don’t worry victim, I am working hard


This must be the season for bones and joints to hurt. I hope you feel better. 
Sending healing vibes your way.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Take care dee and don't overdo it!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I went to the craft store to buy some items to start making something for my victim, instead I found and bought something that was too perfect to pass up, and on sale! I still have a few odds and ends to put together with said item, but victim I can't wait for you to see it!!! I will try to put everything together this weekend, as that headache I thought I was fighting turned out to be a toothache that turned for the worse, and will end in a root canal Monday morning! I am in so much pain, but so lucky my dentist had a two cancelations that benefitted me, one for the assessment of the damage and one for the actual root canal! I am also thrilled that my Mother is going to come down and be with me, she just retired and will be here tomorrow! Even though I'm in my 30's I can't wait to be babied by my mommy..lol. I know pathetic but I don't care!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay, beautifulnightmare! Isn't it awesome to magically find the perfect item?!
I hope your root canal goes smoothly! I know how terrible those are...and the insane pain that you get when one is needed. Feel better, soon!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

beautifulnightmare, I am 60 and everytime I am sick I wish my mom was still here to take care of me. Cherish your time with her nurturing you. I hope the root canal goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok friday is almost here the one item i am very very excited about will get delivered to my victim whoot


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am almost 60 also,Printer, and I feel the same way a lot, with the things that have been happening here in the last couple of years, I really want my mom! she's been gone for far too long,but miss her fiercely....

found a few things at a couple thrift stores that I have been looking for to add to my reaper projects....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> LadyGoats...I'm sorry your project didn't turn out how you'd wanted! That's always depressing. I can see your dilemma.
> 
> If the rest of your reap is stuff your victim will like, and you feel there is enough in the box, then I'm sure you could just send what you have and your victim would be happy! However, if you feel you really would like to send that specific item to your victim, and want to try again, I think you still have plenty of time before the shipping deadline. As a third option, if you think the box needs another gift inside and can't make the same item, you can do what I had to go do and wander around stores to see if something cool jumps out at you that you can buy and send as a replacement, lol.
> 
> dee14399, I hope your back feels better!!!


You're absolutely right, I have many more options... Was just too frustrated to calm down and consider them (well, I'd considered them, but was to pissed to accept that there were other GOOD options..). Went for a hike to calm down, and FINALLY FOUND this!!









I've been wanting to send my victim a piece of my home, and I think this gnarly, old, worn out piece of cholla is just the thing..!

If I don't end up keeping it for myself...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok that c hallo is cool what is that ?


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I am so excited to see my Mom she has a 7-8 hour drive in front of her today and this is the first time she will be coming down for almost a whole week! When she was working she could only come for a long weekend! 

I didn't think to include anything local for my victim. I might have to ponder that one! hmm...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Ok that c hallo is cool what is that ?


A cholla is a cactus. Nasty buggers. An arm fell from one, and I robbed it of it's skeleton.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> A cholla is a cactus. Nasty buggers. An arm fell from one, and I robbed it of it's skeleton.


very cool looks wicked cool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that does look wicked cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok dear victim box 2 is out for delivery and this is the one I am so so excited to see if it was what you envisioned


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wow that thing is awesome! Would look great in a witches cabinet or curiosities


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I didn't think to include anything local either. I wonder whether my victim could use a box of snow. 
Perhaps s/he has enough of his/her own.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I didn't think to include anything local either. I wonder whether my victim could use a box of snow.
> Perhaps s/he has enough of his/her own.


Oh goodness...if I am your victim, please don't send me any more snow!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

[/SIZE]


LadyGoats said:


> You're absolutely right, I have many more options... Was just too frustrated to calm down and consider them (well, I'd considered them, but was to pissed to accept that there were other GOOD options..). Went for a hike to calm down, and FINALLY FOUND this!!
> 
> View attachment 234971
> 
> ...



That is incredibly cool LadyGoats...if I were your victim I would LOVE to receive that. You should see the driftwood and bones I have hanging everywhere. That stuff is more beautiful than any painting, nature is the finest artist.
And Ooojen, if I were your victim, you could definitely send the snow on...we have unfortunately not had any snow this year....it's cold, but no snow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree, Pumpkin. Nature is an awesome decorator! I have natural decor all over my home. (Note: I am an earth witch, after all! I am all about nature!)

That cholla piece is cool and unique looking!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

did some crafting with modge podge, and tissue today,what could it be ???


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Lady Goats that is fabulous. Would love to have it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh gosh, everyone loving this makes me feel better about giving it to my victim!! I worry that I'm just weird, and that the things I like are things no one else would dream of having. 

Maybe I should go out and hack some more dead cholla to pieces for everyone..

Except, it's really not fun to do..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Out of sheer curiosity, I typed in "cholla crafts" on Pinterest and there are quite a few people using that stuff for home decor. The napkin rings were super cool, but what I really loved where the pieces cut into holders for air plants! They look so cool! The tealight holders were very neat, as well.
Speaking of air plants, I wish I had some. I never see them much around here, though. I saw some I liked at Walmart before Christmas...they were in little hanging circle/pear shaped things...but I got too sick to go back out and buy any before they were gone.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Out of sheer curiosity, I typed in "cholla crafts" on Pinterest and there are quite a few people using that stuff for home decor. The napkin rings were super cool, but what I really loved where the pieces cut into holders for air plants! They look so cool! The tealight holders were very neat, as well.
> Speaking of air plants, I wish I had some. I never see them much around here, though. I saw some I liked at Walmart before Christmas...they were in little hanging circle/pear shaped things...but I got too sick to go back out and buy any before they were gone.


I did the same thing! My daughter decided that she's going to use the pieces that she found to make pendants. I hope she gives me one..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

The cholla is great! (I love them when they're dead and de-spined!) I even have Stuff Gathered from the Woods on my list...but the desert or seashore would count, too.
It would be fun to include local stuff!
If it were summer I could find some local Ordovician fossils for my victim--- if my victim happens to have an area for scientific specimens or oddities. Hm, let's see, does s/he...?
WitchyKitty-- I've gotten some really nice Tillandsias (air plants) on ebay. (At least the sellers are growing them rather than buying up all the stock and re-selling-- so less evil-bay!) T. ionatha isn't a bad one to start with. There are some very cool species, but some of them are more difficult for northerners to grow.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll have to check ebay, then. My main problem, is that I need a holder for them that hangs, so I can keep them out of the reach of my four darling kitties, lol.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Yeah, they make excellent, if unintentional, kitty toys!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sometimes I thin the ups man delivers our reaper packages last just to drive us crazy lol


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm going out to sit on the front porch to wait for him. Maybe he can't find the house so I'll jump up and down if I see a UPS truck.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Go hunt him down girl lol tell him he may end up as a island of the dolls prop if he dose not deliver soon lol 


scareme said:


> I'm going out to sit on the front porch to wait for him. Maybe he can't find the house so I'll jump up and down if I see a UPS truck.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Oh gosh, everyone loving this makes me feel better about giving it to my victim!! I worry that I'm just weird, and that the things I like are things no one else would dream of having.
> 
> Maybe I should go out and hack some more dead cholla to pieces for everyone..
> 
> Except, it's really not fun to do..!


Of course everyone loves it. Because it's fabulous! I hope it's coming to my house...


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I might have mailed box 1 of 2 today...Did I? Only the reaper knows.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I was so surprised to get a package today. I always get into the zone with my victim's package and forget that I will be getting something, too! lol

Bethene----tissue paper and Mod Podge---a spell book....ooooooohhhhhh. I hope for me!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so exciting to see more teasers and reaps coming in!!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> You're absolutely right, I have many more options... Was just too frustrated to calm down and consider them (well, I'd considered them, but was to pissed to accept that there were other GOOD options..). Went for a hike to calm down, and FINALLY FOUND this!!
> 
> View attachment 234971
> 
> ...



Very nice, natural element.

Love the shot you got too.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

ooojen said:


> I used my Dremel saw Max, keyhole saw, Dremel rotary tool, Epoxy adhesive, a grapefruit spoon, and some plastic parts on an item for my victim today. I barely got a start on it-- much more to do.


Today I added aluminum foil and some paint. Before the weekend is over I hope to add Apoxie Sculpt, more paint, and horse-hair, more misc. plastic pieces, and some felt or fabric...and use the woodburning tool a bit. It's going well so far, but the hard part is yet to come.
It's not something my victim specifically asked for; I hope he or she likes it!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Man, last time I had an idea who my reaper was (and turned out to be right!)... This time, I have absolutely no idea..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Today I added aluminum foil and some paint. Before the weekend is over I hope to add Apoxie Sculpt, more paint, some fabric and horse-hair, more misc. plastic pieces, and some felt or fabric...and use the woodburning tool a bit. It's going well so far, but the hard part is yet to come.
> It's not something my victim specifically asked for; I hope he or she likes it!


Lol, I seriously have no idea what you could be making with all of the strange ingredients you have been listing off!! Very intriguing...I'm still trying to figure out what you could be making with a grapefruit spoon!  I can't wait to see what this turns out to be!

(Horse hair? If it's for me, is there a non animal alternative, lol?  )


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I have no idea who mine is either. I only know a few people who _aren't._

Gee, when somebody gets a teaser made with a grapefruit spoon, aluminum foil, horse hair, and plastic,, will they figure me out? 

I posted that before I saw your reply, WitchyKitty. Would it help to know that no horse was actually harmed to gather hair clippings?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Man, last time I had an idea who my reaper was (and turned out to be right!)... This time, I have absolutely no idea..!


I never have a clue! I thought I might have been able to figure it out this time because there are only a few of us...but I am still in the dark!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Lol, I seriously have no idea what you could be making with all of the strange ingredients you have been listing off!! Very intriguing...I'm still trying to figure out what you could be making with a grapefruit spoon!  I can't wait to see what this turns out to be!
> 
> (Horse hair? If it's for me, is there a non animal alternative, lol?  )


I'm intrigued, too!! But I don't know whether to be anxious or terrified!!! LOL!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm intrigued, too!! But I don't know whether to be anxious or terrified!!! LOL!!


Hahahahaha!!! That's too funny!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I never have a clue! I thought I might have been able to figure it out this time because there are only a few of us...but I am still in the dark!


I'm sure that it's going to be outstanding (and I can't wait to hear all about the sculpting!!), but all the things I can try to imagine are just not pretty. It's my lack of imagination, hard at work..!

Can you do a sneak peek?


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

scareme said:


> I'm going out to sit on the front porch to wait for him. Maybe he can't find the house so I'll jump up and down if I see a UPS truck.


Well that didn't last to long. I was only out there about 5 minutes, and then I got cold and came back in. 55* seems warmer when you hear about it verses reality. I would have made it until 6:30 when he finally got here.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

55 _*above*_ zero? 

I didn't say it was pretty, LadyGoats! lol!
But yes, I will get a couple sneak peeks posted tomorrow. I was going to today, but I got busy.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I have no idea who mine is either. I only know a few people who _aren't._
> 
> Gee, when somebody gets a teaser made with a grapefruit spoon, aluminum foil, horse hair, and plastic,, will they figure me out?
> 
> I posted that before I saw your reply, WitchyKitty. Would it help to know that no horse was actually harmed to gather hair clippings?


Hahahaha!!! That would be acceptable, lol. 

 "No horses were harmed in the making of this sculpted, painted, plastic, tin foil covered, hairy grapefruit spoon."


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> 55 _*above*_ zero?
> 
> I didn't say it was pretty, LadyGoats! lol!
> But yes, I will get a couple sneak peeks posted tomorrow. I was going to today, but I got busy.


Excellent point! Pretty is typically far from what we're going for here..!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> "No horses were harmed in the making of this sculpted, painted, plastic, tin foil covered, hairy grapefruit spoon."


I'm dying. DYING!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hahahaha!!! That would be acceptable, lol.
> 
> "No horses were harmed in the making of this sculpted, painted, plastic, tin foil covered, hairy grapefruit spoon."


LOL!!
WitchyKitty:


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Ooh, a trophy?! Yay! LOL!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Totally off-topic, but what's a gallon of milk going for in other parts of the country?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's hard to say where I live, because it varies from store to store...and it can vary a lot!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's hard to say where I live, because it varies from store to store...and it can vary a lot!


It varies significantly? You don't buy milk though, do you? (I can't remember if you said you were vegan or vegetarian..) if you do, what's the max you would pay for it?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> It varies significantly? You don't buy milk though, do you? (I can't remember if you said you were vegan or vegetarian..) if you do, what's the max you would pay for it?


I am vegetarian, with some vegan preferences, so I am technically okay with milk, but I prefer almond milk...so, yeah, I usually buy myself almond milk. My husband drinks milk, but usually gets half gallons, not whole, and prefers organic. My mom gets full gallons of regular milk...she says at the higher end, it's close to $4 ($3.89, maybe) here, and one place she goes to has actually charged closer to $5. She said if she goes to different stores, or finds it on sale, she could get it for $2.99.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I am vegetarian, with some vegan preferences, so I am technically okay with milk, but I prefer almond milk...so, yeah, I usually buy myself almond milk. My husband drinks milk, but usually gets half gallons, not whole, and prefers organic. My mom gets full gallons of regular milk...she says at the higher end, it's close to $4 ($3.89, maybe) here, and one place she goes to has actually charged closer to $5. She said if she goes to different stores, or finds it on sale, she could get it for $2.99.


I love that you asked your mom! <3


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I never try to guess who my Reaper is. I never look at the postage because I love surprises. I'm like Printer most of the time I'm so obsessed with my victim I forget I have something coming to!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I never try to guess who my Reaper is. I never look at the postage because I love surprises. I'm like Printer most of the time I'm so obsessed with my victim I forget I have something coming to!



i am the same way i just wait to have them tell me more fun that way


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I had a reaper who never did tell me, so I always put my name in with the box. I hated not knowing who to thank.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I would definitely want to know who my reaper was once I got my reap, but I agree that the suspense is fun! There are few enough people in this one that I could narrow it down if I made a list of who has left to send--- but it's more fun to wait and wonder!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey!! What's a gallon of milk goin' for where you all live?


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I know that it is weird for me to ask. My husband and I were discussing this this morning, we know that we get milk and citrus cheaply where we live because we are surrounded by dairy farms and citrus groves. . So I was curious what the typical running price for milk is?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I don't purposely try to figure out who my reaper is...I just see someone say or post something that seems like it could have to do with me, and it makes me wonder if maybe they are my reaper...and I'm always wrong, lol. I wouldn't want to know ahead of time...I like the surprise, too! I do agree, though, that I would like to know who my reaper is when my box arrives that way I can thank them with my picture posting.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Locally milk is $1.89 per half gallon bag for skim...so $3.78 a gallon. I don't know how that compares to other areas, but there are a lot of dairies around here, too.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Package one that we ordered for our victim, finally decided to arrive today after waiting 8 days.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Milk is 2.99 here.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Milk at our Aldi's right now is 2.99 a gallon. But at the other stores it is 3.59+. Was more at Aldi's previously as were eggs. Eggs were 1.99 a dozen at aldi, now they're 1.09. I don't like to buy my Milk anywhere but Aldi's or Sam's. Seems to go bad before the date anywhere else.  Funny I thought that fruit would be cheaper since we moved to florida but fruit is more expensive here than it was in Ohio.  Apples are crazy priced all the time.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Just checked the mail, and my dollar shave club order came in. Awesome. 

Oh.

And I'VE BEEN REAPED!!!!!

I can't wait to open the box and take pictures. The big kid asked that I wait for her to open the box (when I first told her I was signing up for this), and they're at the park. She'd better hurry up, though, because I'm losing daylight for decent pictures. Will post back shortly... 

I'm so giddy!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, looking forward to pictures!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!! More pictures!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! !can't wait to see more pictures. I best get a move on!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Oooo hurry Lady Goats!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing who gets reaped this coming week


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I guess no reapings will come today, since no one delivers on Sunday....maybe Monday? I smell victims in the air...all vulnerable and soft, their little underbellies all exposed.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There are owls from the Owl Post out and about, on their way for a special delivery! Where are they going? How long have they been flying? When will they reach their destination?? Whooooo knows?? Whoooo?? Who-hoo-hooOOOoo??? 
Darling Victim, keep your eyes to the skies...or, possibly, for a delivery person, as the box was a tad bit heavy for even a small parliament of owls to carry and they may give up and drop it off at your local delivery service, lol.


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm scared.......


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

WitchyKitty, is it coming to me???????


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Right now, I am not sure where it is going...  
My owls just checked in, and they are no where near where they are supposed to be...in fact, they went the wrong direction.  I am having very, very bad luck with deliveries for this SR...I hope my victim's box gets turned around and pointed in the correct direction, soon...

(Owl Post never messes up their deliveries...so I blame someone else. I wonder if they had some "help" with one of our local postal places. Yep. That must be it. They were given bad directions from the USPS, UPS or Fed Ex...because owls can do no wrong...)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Maybe the owls got caught in a storm..?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Mighty big storm to throw them that far off course...sigh...the box, actually, went the wrong direction twice! It needed to go one way, but went a different way first, then back the opposite way past me and continued on in that wrong direction. It hasn't gone the direction it needed to go yet, lol. Oh boy...if it keeps up like this, my Victim may get their box in June...maybe...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe it's going to wherever my first order for my victim went...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Another quick question to ask y'all: For those who have Pinterest...do any of you get Pins on your boards that you didn't pin?? I was going through my boards and noticed Pins have been showing up on my boards and I have no idea how...I don't have anyone invited to pin on any boards, either. Just me. I keep deleting them, but more show up. It has happened on three of my boards, so far, that I've noticed. They are pins that have to do with the topics of my boards, but not ones I pinned. It's annoying, and I worry that my Reaper will see a Pin that isn't mine...though, I haven't found any odd pins recently on my Halloween boards, yet, so I think all is well on that for the moment. I'll just have to keep checking my boards. Grrrr...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I guess no reapings will come today, since no one delivers on Sunday....maybe Monday? I smell victims in the air...all vulnerable and soft, their little underbellies all exposed.


It got a very special surprise in the mail yesterday. Thank You Pumpkin5


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

My Pinterest boards look ok, but a friend of mine recently got a bunch of un-asked-for "Before and After" weight loss pictures (with ad link, of course) on one of his boards.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Another quick question to ask y'all: For those who have Pinterest...do any of you get Pins on your boards that you didn't pin?? I was going through my boards and noticed Pins have been showing up on my boards and I have no idea how...I don't have anyone invited to pin on any boards, either. Just me. I keep deleting them, but more show up. It has happened on three of my boards, so far, that I've noticed. They are pins that have to do with the topics of my boards, but not ones I pinned. It's annoying, and I worry that my Reaper will see a Pin that isn't mine...though, I haven't found any odd pins recently on my Halloween boards, yet, so I think all is well on that for the moment. I'll just have to keep checking my boards. Grrrr...


We get them. They are 'suggested' pins though, that Pinterest somehow sends. No one else can see them. Only us...


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We get them. They are 'suggested" pins, that Pinterest somehow sends. No one else can see them. Only you.


That's annoying. I'm guessing there is no way to stop them? I wish they would, at least, mark them as a "suggested pin" or something like that so I could easily see that they weren't mine. These pins have no markings or words to say they are Pinterest Suggested pins...they are just simply scattered around my boards like I pinned them myself. I have seen Pinterest suggested pins for me on the main Pinterest page where new pins from everyone I know have been recently pinned are shown, but I never see anything like that on my boards. These mysterious pins are just normal pins, but I didn't put them there. How do I know if these are Pinterest suggested pins or someone hacked me? This only started the past few days or so...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I get them too,but it does say picked for you,the are not on my boards just on the feed that. show what others post 

I have had that too, WK, with shipping. was going to Colorado to imthegoddess,but went to Pennsylvania first! !???!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I get them too,but it does say picked for you,the are not on my boards just on the feed that. show what others post
> 
> I have had that too, WK, with shipping. was going to Colorado to imthegoddess,but went to Pennsylvania first! !???!!


Yeah, I get the "picked for you" on the main feed, but these are random, normal, unmarked pins actually on my boards.  Oh well, I will just keep weeding them out when I can and hope it stops. I changed my password, maybe that will help.

It makes no sense for our boxes to go all over the US instead of just going to the destination. Maybe shipping wouldn't cost so much if they'd just go straight to where they need to go, lol. I can understand making stops at locations along the way, to get more deliveries to more cities done in one trip...but backtracking and going the opposite direction before turning back around isn't very time and cost efficient! ...and when we pay for something to have priority shipping, and they drive all over making the package late, well, that's not cool. I just hope it doesn't take too long to get to my victim...or worse...get lost!

It's so awesome to see pics slowly trickling in! I love to see everyone's reaps! Send more everyone!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I get the "picked for you" on the main feed, but these are random, normal, unmarked pins actually on my boards.  Oh well, I will just keep weeding them out when I can and hope it stops. I changed my password, maybe that will help.
> 
> It makes no sense for our boxes to go all over the US instead of just going to the destination. Maybe shipping wouldn't cost so much if they'd just go straight to where they need to go, lol. I can understand making stops at locations along the way, to get more deliveries to more cities done in one trip...but backtracking and going the opposite direction before turning back around isn't very time and cost efficient! ...and when we pay for something to have priority shipping, and they drive all over making the package late, well, that's not cool. I just hope it doesn't take too long to get to my victim...or worse...get lost!
> 
> It's so awesome to see pics slowly trickling in! I love to see everyone's reaps! Send more everyone!!


That is odd. If it keeps happening, grab a screen shot and contact pinterest..! 

The way I think of the packages is... You know how, when flying, sometimes you have to go out of your way for a layover to catch a flight to your destination? I always wonder if that's what happened. USPS "rents" space on other company's airlines (FedEx, I think), so they kinda just have to go the route FedEx picks.. When it happens with FedEx or UPS, though, I kinda think it's the "layover" scenario.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> That is odd. If it keeps happening, grab a screen shot and contact pinterest..!
> 
> The way I think of the packages is... You know how, when flying, sometimes you have to go out of your way for a layover to catch a flight to your destination? I always wonder if that's what happened. USPS "rents" space on other company's airlines (FedEx, I think), so they kinda just have to go the route FedEx picks.. When it happens with FedEx or UPS, though, I kinda think it's the "layover" scenario.


It's possible, but I think some of these instances were ground shipments...and according to tracking, it has only been to facilities of the same company. Lol, who knows why they do the things they do? My husband has worked in shipping before at his company, and he says things sometimes get put on the wrong trucks and go to the wrong places. I've had so many packages lost, forgotten, misplaced, delivered to the neighbors and sent the wrong direction lately that I now fear shipping or ordering anything!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Bethany said:


> It got a very special surprise in the mail yesterday. Thank You Pumpkin5


What was it????


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine was sent usps, and they say they need money, well,don't ship in the opposite direction might help for starters! 
I haven't noticed anything like that on my pinterest page,odd,


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just posted this on the crafts board, but thought that someone here would know the answer and I could find out sooner. How do you take a regular book and make it into an open spell book with the CURLED looking pages around the edges? When I do this, I always use those decorator books that I find in thrift stores. I want to do a bigger version with a full size sheet of paper for each page (or close to that). I have the books, just don't know how to get the effect. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

use modge podge. "paint" the pages with the book open to what you want, coat the sides and top of the pages . I always take a pencil. curl the pages like I. want, let dry. when dry,maybe do another coat if I think it needs it. i paint the pages white, and glue what ever spell on it I want. when all dry. distress it like I like. and voila,a spell book!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> What was it????


2 vinyl window sticker outlines - Minions!!!  Going to be putting them on my car. Do you think they'll add to the black widow & skull?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thank you, bethene.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Making me a book, PrintersDevil? Sounds good-- heehee!

That _thing_ that I've been making, using all the disparate elements-- I'm really excited about how it's coming together. I still have a huge amount to do on it, but I have a good start on the most intimidating part. I hadn't worked with Apoxy Sculpt before, and some of what I read said it's great for basic flat shapes (like in simple jewelry making) but that it's a royal pain to sculpt with. That was intimidating, but it turned out not to be so bad after all. It's different to work with, but not as hard to get used to as I'd feared. 

I look at how it's progressing (I realize I could still screw it up, but so far so good) and I wonder why I never tried something like this just for myself. Clearly from the posts on this thread, I'm not the only one to get attached to something I made... and yet I seldom try new stuff just for me. After the Christmas reap I planned to make myself a shrunken head or two, and to do some more felting. I haven't done either yet. When it comes to "arting" and crafting, it's almost like I need the pressure of a deadline and of my victim's expectations in order to get something done.

I really do love making stuff, though. Thanks, dear Victim, for the push!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Can not wait to see what your making jen


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> That's annoying. I'm guessing there is no way to stop them? I wish they would, at least, mark them as a "suggested pin" or something like that so I could easily see that they weren't mine. These pins have no markings or words to say they are Pinterest Suggested pins...they are just simply scattered around my boards like I pinned them myself. I have seen Pinterest suggested pins for me on the main Pinterest page where new pins from everyone I know have been recently pinned are shown, but I never see anything like that on my boards. These mysterious pins are just normal pins, but I didn't put them there. How do I know if these are Pinterest suggested pins or someone hacked me? This only started the past few days or so...


I would definitely be contacting Pinterest. That isn't normal.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Saki.Girl said:


> Can not wait to see what your making jen


Would I spoil anyone's fun if I gave a preview? I'm excited about it, like I said (such a kid!) I won't send it as a teaser and give myself away.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Would I spoil anyone's fun if I gave a preview? I'm excited about it, like I said (such a kid!) I won't send it as a teaser and give myself away.


Haha, as long as your victim doesn't know you're their reaper, it wouldn't spoil anything..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Any tiny bit of encouragement is all I need 
It should look significantly different once it's finished, anyway. Gourd (scraped out with a grapefruit spoon), with foil armature and plastic eyes (with painted veins) epoxied on:








It still needs some detailing with the Dremel, the mouth finished, painting, staining, horsehair (?!), wood-burning, some cloth or felt accenting...so if I finish in time to send it, it will be a completely different object at that point. I'm having so much fun with it; I hope I can get done without any issues!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

We were wondering which secret reaper comes after the winter reaper? Is it just the one in August?


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

That looks good, ooojen.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Any tiny bit of encouragement is all I need
> It should look significantly different once it's finished, anyway. Gourd (scraped out with a grapefruit spoon), with foil armature and plastic eyes (with painted veins) epoxied on:
> View attachment 235238
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic, so far! I'm amazed how you turned a gourde, tinfoil and some plastic eyes into that face! I do small scale sculpting, but I have never tried anything larger like this yet. Very awesome!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> We were wondering which secret reaper comes after the winter reaper? Is it just the one in August?


Saki (I think Saki holds the Mini ones, right? I haven't done one yet, so I'm not 100%) usually does a Mini Reaper or two before the next Main Reaper. They have a slightly smaller spending limit than the bigger reapers.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Any tiny bit of encouragement is all I need
> It should look significantly different once it's finished, anyway. Gourd (scraped out with a grapefruit spoon), with foil armature and plastic eyes (with painted veins) epoxied on:
> View attachment 235238
> 
> ...


OMG! Omg! That is soooooooooo cooooool!!!!! I love her (him! It?). And can't wait to see it finished. Is it getting to be heavy!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So impressed!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> I would definitely be contacting Pinterest. That isn't normal.


I did some searching on the Pinterest help pages to see if I could figure out what was going on...nada. I went ahead and changed my password, so we will see if that solves the issue. So far, today, I haven't had any strange pins pop up. If not, I'll have to try contacting them. I have soooo many pins, I really don't want to have to start over, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Omg love love love it very lucky victim 


ooojen said:


> Any tiny bit of encouragement is all I need
> It should look significantly different once it's finished, anyway. Gourd (scraped out with a grapefruit spoon), with foil armature and plastic eyes (with painted veins) epoxied on:
> View attachment 235238
> 
> ...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Is it getting to be heavy


Only 6 oz so far, though it will be more when I'm done. The foil helped cut down on the amount of Apoxy Sculpt needed, which also cut down on weight.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Brill! I bet that's the foil will help keep it from breaking easily, too. Good thinking!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

That gourd looks really good Ooojen! I love her nose!
Two of my sisters hosted a gourd party on Saturday....I had no idea all the things you can do with gourds. Pinterest really opened my eyes. I'm making a ghost and a fairy house. Here are the beginnings.
This is sort of a skellington looking ghost, I'm going to make a fabric body for him.







I'm going to leave this gourd natural and add little rocks. And I'm going to create a little display board that is lighted. This is just the beginning of it. I have to make the doorway and then paint the Apoxie.







Thank goodness for Dremel tools!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

pumpkin they look fantastic so far


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> Saki (I think Saki holds the Mini ones, right? I haven't done one yet, so I'm not 100%) usually does a Mini Reaper or two before the next Main Reaper. They have a slightly smaller spending limit than the bigger reapers.


Thanks WitchyKitty.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> That gourd looks really good Ooojen! I love her nose!
> Two of my sisters hosted a gourd party on Saturday....I had no idea all the things you can do with gourds. Pinterest really opened my eyes. I'm making a ghost and a fairy house. Here are the beginnings.
> This is sort of a skellington looking ghost, I'm going to make a fabric body for him.
> View attachment 235240
> ...


You know we are loving the Skellington one, lol. Good job!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Love your work, Pumpkin5! Those are looking wonderful!

Know who else's work I love? My reaper's! I just got a wonderful tease


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice work PFIVE!
Gourd party huh? 
You may have started a whole new trend


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Love your work, Pumpkin5! Those are looking wonderful!
> 
> Know who else's work I love? My reaper's! I just got a wonderful tease


Pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

taking my Mom shopping tomorrow! hoping to find something else worthy of my victim!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ooojen I Love her! I'm the same as you, I don't ever push myself or try new things for myself. It's always for my victims. 
P5 your gourds look great! 
Going to research some gourds haha....
Printer I saw a YouTube video where the lady used a spray bottle and wet the pages on the tips. She rolled the pages really tightly with a pencil like Bethene said. She let it dry then mod podged it. I'll see if I can find the video


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

ooojen & Pumpkin5 You're work is Fantastic!!! Love all of the gourds!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow ooojen. She's beautiful. I want one!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that gourd witch is awesome!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Soo.. The package that I ordered Thursday morning finally shipped...it's gonna interest g to make the shipping deadline.. Aargh!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

^I'll be right there with you LadyGoats, seems like I'm always the cow's tail in these Secret Reaper things.... I sort of dig the suspense though.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ditto. If I got everything done well ahead of the deadline, I'd just think of some more stuff to make. What fun is it if you can't stress over the deadline--- and then immerse yourself in the euphoria of getting done- just in time?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh where, oh where have my Owl Post owls gone? Oh where, oh where can they be??? 

...getting a bit nervous about the tracking on my Victim's box...besides, first, going the wrong direction, it said it left said wrong direction facility yesterday morning, then at around 5pm, it changed and said it left said facility AGAIN. What? How did it leave the same place twice?? Who drugged my owls?!?!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I think it's the same owls that have my toad lamp lol says deliver today but it last updated from yesterday says it's in new jersey um that's a long way from Oregon lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I think it's the same owls that have my toad lamp lol says deliver today but it last updated from yesterday says it's in new jersey um that's a long way from Oregon lol


Juuuust slightly, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We have time before the deadline, so I'm not too worried about it getting to my victim time-wise, yet, but I worry because the more it travels around and switches trucks, the more chance the items inside have to get broken. It's a good thing I still had lots of bubble wrap and packed everything extremely well!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We have time before the deadline, so I'm not too worried about it getting to my victim time-wise, yet, but I worry because the more it travels around and switches trucks, the more chance the items inside have to get broken. It's a good thing I still had lots of bubble wrap and packed everything extremely well!!!


so true hope it is all safe. 
my toad is for me for Halloween so no hurry lets just hope it dose not take till oct LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I had a giant toad "go missing" last fall. It was listed as delivered, but I was home all day that day and never got it. Maybe there's somewhere that rogue toads run off to.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The owls have been located!!! I repeat: The owls have been located!!! They are now on the move towards the correct destination!! 

I was notified that my package had been delayed and wouldn't be arriving on the correct day (which I was already well aware of because the delivery date has come and gone already, lol). I just hope the owls are okay and that the package wasn't damaged for reason of this "delay"...


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ^I'll be right there with you LadyGoats, seems like I'm always the cow's tail in these Secret Reaper things.... I sort of dig the suspense though.





ooojen said:


> Ditto. If I got everything done well ahead of the deadline, I'd just think of some more stuff to make. What fun is it if you can't stress over the deadline--- and then immerse yourself in the euphoria of getting done- just in time?


I'm so glad that I'm not the only one..! My poor victim, I still haven't even decided on a teaser! 

ooojen, I am just not that way! Want to get it all finished and OUT! But how lucky for your victim that you just want to make more... So thoughtful!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I tend to get my boxes out fairly fast (though not too fast, as I like to take time on their crafted/homemade gifts!) simply because I am seriously impatient and cannot wait for my victim to get their gifts and to see if they like them, lol. The fact that my victim's box is delayed is driving me mad! It's complete agony...The suspense of waiting for my victim to get their box is worse than waiting for my own box!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gee, I hope my victim isn't too bothered by the suspense of waiting! That would be unfortunate!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Gee, I hope my victim isn't too bothered by the suspense of waiting! That would be unfortunate!


Are you quite sure you're not doing it on purpose? Maybe a bit..?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> Are you quite sure you're not doing it on purpose? Maybe a bit..?


lol-- while I'm a little tiiiiiny bit amused at the idea, no, it's not really intentional. I just hate to have a good idea (or at least what I _think _is a good idea) go unused!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

ooojen, did it have to go---or go by mistake around all the snow in the East? Last year packages for Christmas were delayed almost 2 weeks if they were routed through Texas due to the ice storm we had. Fed Ex and UPS just couldn't move things from Dallas and were swamped.

OR

MAYBE THE OWLS ARE ON STRIKE!!!

ooojen, do you live anywhere near booswife02 since she moved to the frozen land of Minnesota?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> ooojen, did it have to go---or go by mistake around all the snow in the East? Last year packages for Christmas were delayed almost 2 weeks if they were routed through Texas due to the ice storm we had. Fed Ex and UPS just couldn't move things from Dallas and were swamped.
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


I don't have the tracking # any more, since it was listed as delivered. I don't even remember for sure who the carrier was, though I thought USPS. I know our mail carrier wouldn't deliberately list it as delivered if it wasn't, though. We know him-- his wife taught both of our girls in school. He's an excellent mail carrier.

As to whether I live near Booswife...I couldn't know for sure unless I was her reaper....so...hmm.... no idea. Most people in MN live around the Twin Cities. I'm a former "up north" girl, but now I live south of The Cities. We're probably not in the same neighborhood.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I believe we live a couple hours from each other. Is that right Ooojen? I live in Moorhead on the ND border.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The one thing I was waiting on for my first box arrived today. Yay!! So I can get the first box on its way tomorrow  I have a bunch of little unfinished things I need to just tackle. Soooo excited!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I SO need to get busy, I keep working in small spurts, but really do need to get going .


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Here is the surprise Pumpkin5 sent me


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, so I got my third, yes I said third, box and I was so amazed. I opened it and thought OMG! how did Saki know I collected metal noisemakers? I didn't put them on my list did I? She must be spying on me. I must have said it somewhere, but I don't think I did. And I thought maybe she saw them in my picture from last Halloween. But I don't think I posted those pictures. How did she know? ,,,Then I went back and looked at my list again. Yep, I listed noisemakers.. I guess Saki isn't peeking in my windows after all. lol


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh boy, scareme...does that mean you are about to post pics? I just commented on the pic thread that I was hoping to sign in tonight to see some reap pics and there weren't any today!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

You have only to ask, and I obey.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> OK, so I got my third, yes I said third, box and I was so amazed. I opened it and thought OMG! how did Saki know I collected metal noisemakers? I didn't put them on my list did I? She must be spying on me. I must have said it somewhere, but I don't think I did. And I thought maybe she saw them in my picture from last Halloween. But I don't think I posted those pictures. How did she know? ,,,Then I went back and looked at my list again. Yep, I listed noisemakers.. I guess Saki isn't peeking in my windows after all. lol


lol oh I still may be peeking in your windows . lol


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

booswife02 said:


> I believe we live a couple hours from each other. Is that right Ooojen? I live in Moorhead on the ND border.


Ah, you live where the snow shifts moment by moment and the sidewalk you cleared after breakfast is drifted in by lunch time, eh? I spent a few months there after college. (We're on top of a hill, so we get a lot of drifting too.)
I grew up west of Duluth, and spent spring-through-fall weekends at "the lake" near Hibbing and Chisholm. Now I live in the opposite corner from you, SE, so it's actually quite a distance.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The delivery owls are sooooooo close to my victim, now!! 

I am getting so, very nervous about if my Victim will like their gifts...everyone is getting such awesome reaps and multiple boxes, I am all anxious now! Excited and very nervous, lol.

(Please don't let anything be broken...especially one specific, small thing...)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll cross my fingers for it!! Yay, excited to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Bethany said:


> Here is the surprise Pumpkin5 sent me
> View attachment 235349
> View attachment 235350



I missed you being in the SR and I found those decals online and I thought you might like them for your vehicle, a mirror, a window or just for whatever! As soon as I saw them I thought of you!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

excited for scareme to get her last box of goodies


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see more pics!! I wonder who will be next??


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is another box for scareme? Wowzer! I just love the vintage noise makers. They were so much fun!


I am so happy to hear that the owls have gotten on course. Maybe that means more pictures soon.

Bethene, how many of us were in this Reaper? I can't remember.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are 20 or 21,not totally sure either! LOL!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

So, 20 or 21 for the Secret Reaper, huh? Is this including the double top Secret, Secret Reapers? Or just your ordinary, run of the mill Reapers?


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> So, 20 or 21 for the Secret Reaper, huh? Is this including the double top Secret, Secret Reapers? Or just your ordinary, run of the mill Reapers?


Hey, now! "Ordinary"?? "Run of the mill"? Us???
We might not all be super secret, but we're all Spectacular!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Do I look wet to you? Well I should because I just opened my last box from Saki and it just blew me out of the water! I can't believe all you bestowed upon me. I'm not worthy. The box really came yesterday, but Rick brought it in and put it in the front room and didn't say anything to me. I don't usually go in the room unless I need to put something in there. I'll post the pictures as soon as I dump some other pictures, my memory carry is full. And I need to find one of the pillows. My dog loves to suck on pillows (and stuffed animals, and lick sofa and chair cushions) and she took one of the pillows and ran off with it. I'll find it, and then gat the camera. Love you Saki.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yay!!! More pictures to come!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> Do I look wet to you? Well I should because I just opened my last box from Saki and it just blew me out of the water! I can't believe all you bestowed upon me. I'm not worthy. The box really came yesterday, but Rick brought it in and put it in the front room and didn't say anything to me. I don't usually go in the room unless I need to put something in there. I'll post the pictures as soon as I dump some other pictures, my memory carry is full. And I need to find one of the pillows. My dog loves to suck on pillows (and stuffed animals, and lick sofa and chair cushions) and she took one of the pillows and ran off with it. I'll find it, and then gat the camera. Love you Saki.


you are so very very welcome and you deserved it all


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Must head to the picture thread-- it sounds fantastic!

And-- I got another box from _my_ reaper! I'm so happy, and touched  A note referred to this as the "first gift", suggesting more on the way, so I feel like I get to have my cake and eat it too-- reap goodies _and_ anticipation. Thank you so much, Reaper!
(Pictures to come.)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

whoot more pics yaaaa


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Scareme, I knew with a Reaper like Saki, you'd be in for an amazing reap. (can't wait to see pictures) That girl can find anything, anywhere. She is first class when it comes to sniffing out Halloween treasures and she has the MOST generous nature of anyone I have ever known.  And I was joking about the double top Secret, Secret Reapers....they are just a legend that I have heard about. (Like they are so top secret that there have only been whispers of who or what they actually are.)  I think all of you guys are pretty spectacular, of course this is coming from an ordinary, run of the mill person.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww thank you for the kind words pumpkin5


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> And I was joking about the double top Secret, Secret Reapers....they are just a legend that I have heard about. (Like they are so top secret that there have only been whispers of who or what they actually are.)  I think all of you guys are pretty spectacular, of course this is coming from an ordinary, run of the mill person.


I knew you were just joking, as was I, but _do_ think it's a pretty spectacular group!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

We are a pretty spectacular group!!  

I think next year I'm gonna have to sit the winter reaper out. This is the best time of year to hike the bottom half of the state, and we never seem to be home..! Darned wildflowers, teasing me... Tempting me to road trip to experience you in all your amazing glory!!!!

Side note, pretty stoked that my package should Reive tomorrow. Big craft, take 2!!

Loved your necklace, ooojen. Gonna have to go back and reread the past few hours worth of posts. After I get off the mountain. LOL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ooo, wildflowers and hiking trails? Looking at what's outside _my _windows, I don't think I'd mind spending a week or two in Hell's Armpit.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

What state do you live in? I should have a few flowers blooming in about 2 weeks.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Ooo, wildflowers and hiking trails? Looking at what's outside _my _windows, I don't think I'd mind spending a week or two in Hell's Armpit.


Ooh, Ooh!! Me, too!! Let's all go to the place where there are wildflowers instead of the several feet of cold, white miserableness and far below freezing temps with sub zero wind chills!!! I want to be among the wildflowers!!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have been busy rearranging my SR albums on my profile page (I decided I'd rather have one album for all of my gifts given to me and one album for all my gifts I gave to others, rather than tons of little separate albums, lol.) I am now prepared to add more SR pics to my albums!! (When I get my SR box, that is!!! Let the stalking of the delivery people commence!  )


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Need to get a teaser off to my victim. I feel like a slacker.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that my victim has there reap I can sit back and enjoy what every my reaper has in store for me .


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Well, something I needed to complete a Reaper project was showing for delivery to me today...but with this morning's update, now it is showing delivery on Wednesday... Dang it! This may put me a bit behind on doing my Reaping.....Stupid post office. (of course, it could be a weather delay...this item is coming from Canada.)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Ooo, wildflowers and hiking trails? Looking at what's outside _my _windows, I don't think I'd mind spending a week or two in Hell's Armpit.











I can't complain! If you're gonna come, now's the time to do it!!




WitchyKitty said:


> Ooh, Ooh!! Me, too!! Let's all go to the place where there are wildflowers instead of the several feet of cold, white miserableness and far below freezing temps with sub zero wind chills!!! I want to be among the wildflowers!!!!


Haha, COME! But don't wait too long, it'll be an oven in a couple months.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Well, something I needed to complete a Reaper project was showing for delivery to me today...but with this morning's update, now it is showing delivery on Wednesday... Dang it! This may put me a bit behind on doing my Reaping.....Stupid post office. (of course, it could be a weather delay...this item is coming from Canada.)



I have something that still says it's scheduled to arrive today, but still isn't out for delivery... so I'm not getting my hopes up. Sorry we're in the same boat


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I have something that still says it's scheduled to arrive today, but still isn't out for delivery... so I'm not getting my hopes up. Sorry we're in the same boat



The best laid plans of mice and men, I guess....or in this case, the best laid plans of Goats and Pumpkins. It's okay, I know some things can't be helped...maybe I will try sending a teaser out, just to let my victim know I'm working as hard as my little pumpkin-vine hands can to make something wonderful.... Maybe I should put a tracking number on this teaser, just to see where teasers go when they vanish....


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Maybe I should put a tracking number on this teaser, just to see where teasers go when they vanish....


Have yours been disappearing? Or.. not being posted..? 

All this talk of teasers makes me feel awful for my victim. 

Dear Victim, I LOVE YOU! You deserve better than me as a reaper, but SOON! #iHope


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I was in the middle of a project and decided I don't like it, so went to a few thrift stores,found something to use instead,it still isn't exactly what I was looking for, I used to see what I wanted all over,but of course,when. I want to buy one, can't find it any where! need to grunge this up a bit, to make it work.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> I was in the middle of a project and decided I don't like it, so went to a few thrift stores,found something to use instead,it still isn't exactly what I was looking for, I used to see what I wanted all over,but of course,when. I want to buy one, can't find it any where! need to grunge this up a bit, to make it work.


Lol, I know, right? That happens to me, too. You see things for people all over every time you go out, then the second you need one of those things...POOF! They are gone from the planet!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Have yours been disappearing? Or.. not being posted..?
> 
> All this talk of teasers makes me feel awful for my victim.
> 
> Dear Victim, I LOVE YOU! You deserve better than me as a reaper, but SOON! #iHope


I sent out just a card teaser, two days after I was assigned my victim...but no mention from my victim. Maybe it was lost, or accidentally delivered to someone else. Perhaps it was just not cute enough, compared to all the creative teasers I have seen this time around......if I do send out another teaser, I am putting a tracking number on it. That way, if it gets delivered and my victim doesn't say anything about it, I will know that I just am not up to mustard. (or ketchup)


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

^P5 you're not only up the mustard, you're top shelf! Grey Poupon all the way!!!!!!!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

How "uncute" would a card have to be before you wouldn't mention it because it wasn't cute enough to suit you? If that was their reason for not acknowledging it, I can say absolutely that it wouldn't be on you, but on your victim. More likely it got waylaid, or that your victim got preoccupied with something else and just hasn't gotten around to acknowledging their teaser yet. I hope you hear something soon!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Grey poupon! Lol What about pumpkin sauce????

My reaper stuff is looking like it is a lot but I am such a packrat. I have such a stash of things I buy cheap and stock up on things. I also use a lot of things I print out and add to things I have found/bought, so I don't have a lot of $$ in it. I know that crafters who sell on etsy would sell a lot of these things for major bucks but when you are the Reaper Type Bargain Shopper like a lot of us are you can do so much. I know that sometimes others feel like wow should I send more. Remember this is not a contest. Sometimes we all spend more on postage than the stuff it self and sometimes we are just Bat S$%# crazy!

I think of this as being better or me than taking drugs for therapy and much cheaper than a therapist. Plus I get my Halloween fix all year!!! Last year, money was really tight around her and I slacked off a lot

And speaking for myself and based on some of my favorite things ever received some of them were not expensive or over the top, but just Halloween perfect. I really love the experience more than the gifts themselves. Haunter friends are PRICELESS!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here, here printer! everyone is all top shelf Grey Poupon!!
(that is too funny Lady! !)
I agree. though,p5 is for sure top shelf! !! You just never know why folks don't post things. some times,like said before, life just gets in the way! 

well, am happier now that things are grunged up a bit !


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

^ Awwwww....you guys are soooo sweet! You can call me Grey Poupon all you want to! (plus I make some excellent vinaigrettes, ha, ha) The card I sent probably got lost, I was just joking about it not being cute enough compared to all the cool teasers that have been sent out. It probably got lost in the mail. You guys who haven't been in Secret Reapers with me have to understand this about me....I joke ALL THE TIME! I'm always teasing and joking and almost never serious......as an example...








IT'S THE CAKE PLATE!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I so need to surprise you and paint that cake plate and send to you lol


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I sent out just a card teaser, two days after I was assigned my victim...but no mention from my victim. Maybe it was lost, or accidentally delivered to someone else. Perhaps it was just not cute enough, compared to all the creative teasers I have seen this time around......if I do send out another teaser, I am putting a tracking number on it. That way, if it gets delivered and my victim doesn't say anything about it, I will know that I just am not up to mustard. (or ketchup)


Maybe _your _victim is _my _reaper, and they haven't been on to share their teaser OR to take credit for my package..?

As more time passes, I get more and more upset thinking that I might not know who my reaper was  But! Holding out hope that they've just been too busy to get online to let us know!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I enjoy the wait and the ancipation of wondering if today will be reaping day! I also love all of you and agree that it's not what's spent but the thought that goes into it! 

I have had to go searching for a bigger box... found one and now am contemplating how to decorate it! So it will be SOON victim!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Pumpkin5, I have the perfect cake to put on your cake plate. I can't copy the image, but here's the link:
http://cdn.cakecentral.com/c/ca/900x900px-LL-ca3b23ec_halloween.jpeg

Well said, Printersdevil. It is indeed not a contest.
We can all win


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I so need to surprise you and paint that cake plate and send to you lol



Ha, ha! You already sent me the lovely purple one, so don't you dare! (Best gift EVER!) I use it all during the year, not just at Halloween!







Besides...I love bringing out the elusive cake plate every now and then. I like how it haunts the Secret Reaper thread.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Maybe _your _victim is _my _reaper, and they haven't been on to share their teaser OR to take credit for my package..?
> 
> As more time passes, I get more and more upset thinking that I might not know who my reaper was  But! Holding out hope that they've just been too busy to get online to let us know!


Personally, I think the reason your reaper is still secret is because it was a teaser. Teasers aren't always accompanied by a note saying there is more to come. Just ask P5! LOL. For the record...that was my take from the beginning. I was just hesitant to say anything on the off chance I was wrong.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Personally, I think the reason your reaper is still secret is because it was a teaser. Teasers aren't always accompanied by a note saying there is more to come. Just ask P5! LOL. For the record...that was my take from the beginning. I was just hesitant to say anything on the off chance I was wrong.


The thought crossed my mind, but that would've been a spectacular teaser! There was plenty in there and it was probably about the budget - but I'll run with that..!


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Ha, ha! You already sent me the lovely purple one, so don't you dare! (Best gift EVER!) I use it all during the year, not just at Halloween!
> View attachment 235733
> 
> Besides...I love bringing out the elusive cake plate every now and then. I like how it haunts the Secret Reaper thread.


P5, where did you luck out and find the Sally decanter in the background?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

TheHalloweenKing said:


> P5, where did you luck out and find the Sally decanter in the background?


I bought it from the Disney Store many years ago. It holds my dog's peanut butter dog bones.  When they hear the decanter lid pop open, they come running from wherever they are. I just did a search for one and they are selling them for RIDICULOUS prices on Ebay. Sheesh! There is a really cool handpainted one on Ebay though, take a look at this one!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice-- It looks like something Saki would make!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Valentine's Day, my friends and fellow Reapers!! Hugs!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pumpkin5 said:


> ^ Awwwww....you guys are soooo sweet! You can call me Grey Poupon all you want to! (plus I make some excellent vinaigrettes, ha, ha) The card I sent probably got lost, I was just joking about it not being cute enough compared to all the cool teasers that have been sent out. It probably got lost in the mail. You guys who haven't been in Secret Reapers with me have to understand this about me....I joke ALL THE TIME! I'm always teasing and joking and almost never serious......as an example...
> View attachment 235718
> 
> 
> IT'S THE CAKE PLATE!!!


I LOVE that covered cake plate. I've seen a couple, unpainted of course, at flea markets & thrift stores. I don't know if I could paint them.
Pumpkin5 I posted pictures of my awesome surprise & I'm not even in the reaper exchange. 



Saki.Girl said:


> I so need to surprise you and paint that cake plate and send to you lol


Then you'd have to do 2 and send one to me!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm coming down the home stretch now,  very anxious to finish and get my victim reaped. I hope s/he is happy! 
I tried molding some Great Stuff tonight. I knew I should line the mold with plastic wrap, but was afraid of losing all the details. Now to see whether I'm able to get the stuff out of the mold once it sets.  My victim might wind up short a gift! There should be enough else, but I'd love to be able to add this one last project. 

There's Great Stuff on my hands, my shirt, and (oops!) a splotch of it on the table. Fortunately the table top wasn't pristine to begin with. We've been meaning to replace it for the last 10 years, but instead we just throw a nice cloth on it when someone comes over!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

If you have nail polish remover (or straight acetone), it'll help get it off.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks! I tried some gas on my hands (just a wee bit drying!) and that got most but not all of it. I do have some acetone, and I'll try to finish up with that.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I could kick myself. My husband said if I could get the box packed up by 11:30 he would get it mailed out today. I should have been working on it yesterday, Then it would have been finished this morning. Now we can't sent it until Tue. Sorry victim. But I'm still ahead of the deadline, so I guess I did ok.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Dang not Reaps or Teasers today and Monday there is not mail due to the holiday. Hopefully Fed Ex or UPS will have something to deliver to someone and we can see photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

did not realize Monday was a holiday dang no new pics


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I know, I forgot too, was mailing something non reaper related, but can't now!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's been kind of quiet here in the SR thread lately...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is always a chance of UPS and Fed Ex packages!!!

I have to send a witch back to seller on eBay and want to get her underway, too. The guy is refunding all my money. Yeah!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm glad you got some satisfaction from the seller, Printersdevil! That sounded like a frustrating ordeal! 

It's quiet here now, but I bet things will be jumping by Friday and Saturday. I think a lot of us will be shipping on Tuesday. I _hope _I'm among them!

Side note-- molding Great Stuff worked better than I expected. If I can carry the rest of it off, this could turn out to be something pretty cute for my victim. Then I've got just _one more _project I'd like to do. (Because it would be a shame to ship before the deadline, right?)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree on shipping on deadline. I will be...


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

I most likely will ship on the deadline too. Glad Im not alone. 
I hate to make my victim wait but I need that extra time to get everything just right.
Plus I have 2 kids so time gets away from me sometimes


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Quite in here reapers must be working hard. Hope your having a great day


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

bethene said:


> I know, I forgot too, was mailing something non reaper related, but can't now!


Dang, there are things non reaper related? I'd almost forgotten.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Quite in here reapers must be working hard. Hope your having a great day


It has been quiet! We spent the weekend deep in the desert and I bet Mr. Goats is glad I wasn't checking my phone every 2 minutes because of Halloween Forum. But now I'm back and ready to yap yer ears off!

Not because I'm working hard though.. because that hasn't happened in days...



scareme said:


> Dang, there are things non reaper related? I'd almost forgotten.


OMG tell me about it! haha. I checked the mail before leaving town on Saturday and left what was in the mailbox there because it wasn't reaper-related..! LOL!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

LadyGoats said:


> We spent the weekend deep in the desert ...


Did you get to do some hiking? I'm jealous...but in a non-resentful way  
I_ could_ go hiking, too, but I'd have to dig out my bear paws (snowshoes).


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

mine will be shipped last minute also, but I usually do !!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

bethene said:


> mine will be shipped last minute also, but I usually do !!



 Bethie, you are super nice to be last minute shipping and I know you are only doing it so I won't feel bad about being last...Ha, ha.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Did you get to do some hiking? I'm jealous...but in a non-resentful way
> I_ could_ go hiking, too, but I'd have to dig out my bear paws (snowshoes).


That's about the only thing we did..! 









Come visit! No snowshoes allowed!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That picture is just beautiful! It looks like something out of a magazine. 




ooojen said:


> Did you get to do some hiking? I'm jealous...but in a non-resentful way
> I_ could_ go hiking, too, but I'd have to dig out my bear paws (snowshoes).


I went hiking Friday too. I went hiking through the grocery store, then hiking through Walgreens, and finally hiking through Target.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> That picture is just beautiful! It looks like something out of a magazine.
> 
> I went hiking Friday too. I went hiking through the grocery store, then hiking through Walgreens, and finally hiking through Target.


Thanks, it pales in comparison to the real thing. Was trying to get closer to the saguaro, but there were coatis chasing something in front of me and I was afraid it was a snake... so I couldn't brave it. hashtagImAWuss

Those are all great places to hike. And you don't need special shoes for it, either! LOVE it.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

My sister bought some acreage out in AZ and they have about a dozen saguaro on their land. She said They can't touch them. And if they wanted to build where one of them were growing, they'd have to change their plans. I like how AZ protects the wild life.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love Arizona. It is so beautiful. I visited Scottsdale for a conference a few years ago and we took a bus tour of numerous days to various places in the area and loved it. We also had the privilege of touring the Walter Cronkite Broadcast School in downtown Phoenix and wow! I so want to go back to school!!! I was there for a National Federation of Press Women conference.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous shot, LadyGoats! AZ then? We're actually heading to Phoenix in just over a week. I'll leave the snowshoes behind...though maybe they'd be good for pinning down rattlers.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

scareme said:


> My sister bought some acreage out in AZ and they have about a dozen saguaro on their land. She said They can't touch them. And if they wanted to build where one of them were growing, they'd have to change their plans. I like how AZ protects the wild life.


The saguaro is protected, you have to get permits to relocate them. It's a huge pain, and my HOA actually doesn't allow them because of everything involved in them. 



printersdevil said:


> I love Arizona. It is so beautiful. I visited Scottsdale for a conference a few years ago and we took a bus tour of numerous days to various places in the area and loved it. We also had the privilege of touring the Walter Cronkite Broadcast School in downtown Phoenix and wow! I so want to go back to school!!! I was there for a National Federation of Press Women conference.


I haven't visited the broadcast school..! Will have to check it out..!



ooojen said:


> Gorgeous shot, LadyGoats! AZ then? We're actually heading to Phoenix in just over a week. I'll leave the snowshoes behind...though maybe they'd be good for pinning down rattlers.


Yep! Az, just outside of Phx. Come say Hi!!

For the record, long sticks are probably better than snow boots.. But best to stay away, entirely  the diamondback are quite ornery.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, those diamondbacks can be quite aggressive. We have rattlesnake hunts in Texas---for sport. Crazier fools than me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> That's about the only thing we did..!
> 
> View attachment 235935
> 
> ...


love this pic beautiful


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> View attachment 235961


This picture makes me want to throw up. I've said it before, I "f"ing HATE snakes!!!!!!! the only good snake is a dead snake!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what a gorgeous picture, some day would love to go to Arizona 

yes, pumpkin 5, that's the only reason I'm shipping last minute, just for you, it isn't because I am a procrastinator: )


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> This picture makes me want to throw up. I've said it before, I "f"ing HATE snakes!!!!!!! the only good snake is a dead snake!!!!!!!


Omg! I feel bad for laughing - definitely didn't mean to offend anyone! 









Here, a weed full of hearts!  hope it makes ya feel better!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, I have had an extremely long. busy day at work today...my feet might fall off, my back is aching and my brain is fried. Why was my day so miserable?? 
...because...it's Paczki Day!!! Fat Tuesday...the day of the Paczki! We sold over 3000 paczki today at the bakery...just during this morning...about 30 or 40 different fillings. Sooo many orders...sooo many pickups...sooo much sugar everywhere...sooooo many Pazki!!! 
For those who do not know, paczki are basically fried, filled dough, similar to American bismarks/jelly doughnuts, usually covered in sugar, but not always. Ours are. Traditionally, the Polish wanted to use up all their fats, sugars, preserves, eggs, ect before the fasting of Lent, which starts the next day, so they would make paczki and just binge on them, lol. In Poland, they would start eating paczki on Fat Thursday, the last Thursday before Lent...in America, the coincide with other traditional pre-Lent days like Fat Tuesday/Mardi Gras. We have a large population of Polish in our area, so paczki day at the bakery is insane!!!
I have a small amount of Polish in me, but I prefer to celebrate Mardi Gras!!! I always make King Cake and red beans and rice with smoked sausage...mmmmm! (Well, I don't eat the sausage, lol, but I love red beans and rice and King Cake!!) I even make a little table display with a Mardi Gras mask i painted and some Mardi Gras beads. Someday I hope to actually visit New Orleans for Mardi Gras!! I did, however, pick us up some paczki, though, before I left work. 

Anyways, needless to say, I am beat! Time to get my housework done so I can relax, enjoy good Mardi Gras/Fat Tuesday foods and, hopefully, see some more PICTURES today!!!

HAPPY MARDI GRAS, EVERYONE!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Paczki's. are big around here too, there are a fair amount of Polish folks here. My hubby has Prussian in him on his mom's side (better not say Polish, my MIL was very insistent !),my best friend is Polish,


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I know that I am probably in the minority here, but I like snakes. I mean, I don't want one for a pet, but I usually just let them be if I find one. Once, we did have a water moccasin that kept nesting near the house, so I finally did have to off that one, but usually I just move them back into the woods. We had a big black runner that I use to call Black Jack and he would crawl up on the walkway and sun himself. I like snakes because they do away with pesky rodents that like to come inside and chew on things in the attic.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> Paczki's. are big around here too, there are a fair amount of Polish folks here. My hubby has Prussian in him on his mom's side (better not say Polish, my MIL was very insistent !),my best friend is Polish,


Yeah, you aren't too, too far away from me, so I'd think you would have some Polish residents...I think I read it's because the Chicago area has a large amount of people of Polish decent.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I have to say I am having one of those days at work where I am fighting to stay awake I so am not catching a cold no way go away . and have 3 more hours to try not to face plant on key board.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have to say I am having one of those days at work where I am fighting to stay awake I so am not catching a cold no way go away . and have 3 more hours to try not to face plant on key board.


Those days are just as bad as super busy ones! Hope you don't get sick!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> I have to say I am having one of those days at work where I am fighting to stay awake I so am not catching a cold no way go away . and have 3 more hours to try not to face plant on key board.


You face plant that keyboard and show it who's boss..!

I'm sorry it's one of those days... Mine's been "off" too, and the "fun" stuff hasn't even begun (my girls have a 1.5 mile running race after school and my lazy-a$$ has to run it with the preschooler because preschoolers need supervision - how do they know? She's the only one!!). 

Sending better-not-get-sick vibes your way!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Here is a pic of me holding "Ruby"...or, should I say, me holding my arms up and Ruby slithering all over me! It was super fun when she wanted to "cuddle" me! 

I thought some of you may enjoy this pic...or rather, hate me for it! Hahaha!  (I cropped the pic because I was making a seriously goofy face, lol.)









I like snakes...though, I still have a respectable carefulness when I come across poisonous, bitey ones. I certainly won't run down to the river and try to cuddle a Water Moccasin!

Now if I only had a picture of me giving tiny kisses to that Garter Snake my cousin had when we were younger...that would truly freak some of you out!!! Their little tongues tickle, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

If I remember correctly, right after this pic was taken, she may have crawled up into my hair against my neck, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> You face plant that keyboard and show it who's boss..!
> 
> I'm sorry it's one of those days... Mine's been "off" too, and the "fun" stuff hasn't even begun (my girls have a 1.5 mile running race after school and my lazy-a$$ has to run it with the preschooler because preschoolers need supervision - how do they know? She's the only one!!).
> 
> Sending better-not-get-sick vibes your way!!!





WitchyKitty said:


> Those days are just as bad as super busy ones! Hope you don't get sick!!!



aww thanks guys 
ya and today I said it was the day to head back to gym I am going to go and do the bike then I can zone LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

OMg there is no way I could hold a snake they scare the crap out of me and we just have tiny ones here that one if I say it would proble have a heart attack LOL


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I like snakes, too, though I keep my distance from venomous ones. That's not too difficult here. There are a few rattlers around the more rocky areas, but I've never seen one within 20 miles of our house. Garter snakes don't bother me though, and I just love the tiny little Red-Bellied Snakes.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I. Hate. Snakes.

Yuck, no way would I hold that thing.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I like your snake, but my husband hates them. I agree with P5 in that they keep the rodent population down. 

Well I got my box sent off today. I can only cross my fingers and hope my victim likes it. If not let me know and I will send more. The things I made are pretty crude. I don't where everyone on the forum gets their talent from, and how it can skip over me. Oh well, it's finished now, and it's before deadline.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Omg! I feel bad for laughing - definitely didn't mean to offend anyone!
> 
> View attachment 235965
> 
> ...


 Oh, you didn't make me feel bad. I just really hate snakes. I grew up on the water in South eastern Virginia, and we had that lovely water moccasin / cotton mouth to contend with. I remember seeing eight foot snake skins hanging on the fence at times, yuck!! I don;t want to see what shed that skin. Makes mine crawl.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Here is a pic of me holding "Ruby"...or, should I say, me holding my arms up and Ruby slithering all over me! It was super fun when she wanted to "cuddle" me!
> 
> I thought some of you may enjoy this pic...or rather, hate me for it! Hahaha!  (I cropped the pic because I was making a seriously goofy face, lol.)
> 
> ...


 Ruby really wants to cuddle you to death! LOL 



WitchyKitty said:


> If I remember correctly, right after this pic was taken, she may have crawled up into my hair against my neck, lol.


***shiver*** I'm sitting here in my chair feeling like snakes could come up behind me or under me. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear you about the rodent population, but hawks do that too, and they won't bite or kill me.

Oh, and witchykitty, Ruby wanted to eat those cute little owlkins you love so much.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Finding large snake skins gives me the willies, too. I'm okay if it's someone's pet, but the idea of encountering an eight-footer in the wild kinda freaks me out. With my luck, I'd turn a corner and it would be right in my face. 



Gotta say, here's a new one for me: *I'm nervous!!* Finishing everything up and can't stop second-guessing if my victim's gonna like it or if I went way out to left field. Eek.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> Finding large snake skins gives me the willies, too. I'm okay if it's someone's pet, but the idea of encountering an eight-footer in the wild kinda freaks me out. With my luck, I'd turn a corner and it would be right in my face.
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta say, here's a new one for me: *I'm nervous!!* Finishing everything up and can't stop second-guessing if my victim's gonna like it or if I went way out to left field. Eek.


I so know that feeling your like will they like it is it good enough should I have done this 
oh how I know how your feeling LOL 
but I also know they are going to love everything you did


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

im the goddess said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear you about the rodent population, but hawks do that too, and they won't bite or kill me.


True that! What's more, since I put up a Kestrel box in the yard several years ago, I've hardly seen any snakes. There's a thought for snake-haters!
Of course a little Kestrel won't be hauling off the 6-footers, but they might get keep the little ones from ever getting that big.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Ruby really wants to cuddle you to death! LOL
> 
> ***shiver*** I'm sitting here in my chair feeling like snakes could come up behind me or under me. Yeah, yeah, yeah, I hear you about the rodent population, but hawks do that too, and they won't bite or kill me.
> 
> Oh, and witchykitty, Ruby wanted to eat those cute little owlkins you love so much.


Lol, it was actually a bit cool for her to be outside that day, so she was trying to get up against me under my hair to get warm. Though, she could have easily choked me to death, if she wanted...she was so strong, and was still young back then!

Yeah, that's why I can't have a pet snake...or any reptile, besides a turtle, as I wouldn't be able to feed them critters!! That just would break my heart to have to do that. I remember going to a friends house, who had a super big snake, and they dumped a couple live mice in the cage. I was soooo upset, and was hatching a plan to either reach in and grab the mice and free them...or tuck them in my purse and keep them as pets, lol!! If said friend had been a close friend, I may have actually stolen the mice!!  Thankfully, the snake was not hungry when I was there...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I would have a real problem with that, too, WitchyKitty. If it needs live food that's bigger than crickets, it won't be living at my house. 
I have leopard gecko, but he only eats insects.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I would have a real problem with that, too, WitchyKitty. If it needs live food that's bigger than crickets, it won't be living at my house.
> I have leopard gecko, but he only eats insects.


I can't even do insects...nope.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

We need some more pictures today...I need something to take my mind off of things...not a good day. 

Pictures, pictures, PICTURES!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need some more pictures today...I need something to take my mind off of things...not a good day.
> 
> Pictures, pictures, PICTURES!!!!!!


yes we do i cam home sick seems i cought the cold going around ugh so need pics of goodies to feel better


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> We need some more pictures today...I need something to take my mind off of things...not a good day.
> 
> Pictures, pictures, PICTURES!!!!!!


I have a picture, but it's quite sad... Y'see... I'm out of Reese's minis. 









Frown. 

Sorry you're havin' a bad day. Same to you, Saki. Hope things get better..!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Snakes, spider etc. No thank you. I'll stick with my cats. 
On a side note. Feeding any animals in captivity live food is risking injury to that animal. :/ Not to mention I def. don't want to watch it.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I would have a real problem with that, too, WitchyKitty. If it needs live food that's bigger than crickets, it won't be living at my house.
> I have leopard gecko, but he only eats insects.


I have a leopard gecko, too. Had to save it from neglect; I would never have chosen to have one..

But it is fun telling the kids to catch crickets so we can feed her! (We obviously buy crickets, too, but telling them to catch 'em to feed our pet seems to be getting them used to bugs! No wusses here.... Except me..).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki, I hope you feel better, soon!!!!! Sending healing vibes!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I have a leopard gecko, too. Had to save it from neglect; I would never have chosen to have one..
> 
> But it is fun telling the kids to catch crickets so we can feed her! (We obviously buy crickets, too, but telling them to catch 'em to feed our pet seems to be getting them used to bugs! No wusses here.... Except me..).


Oh, I'm not scared of bugs, I just don't want to feed them to anything, lol. 

Dead bugs, however, make my skin crawl...dead anything makes my skin crawl. I prefer the living, thank you, lol.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...dead anything makes my skin crawl.


Yep! #WhatSheSaid


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Witchy, how did your trees fair in the heavy snow? The one didn't fall did it?

Saki, feel better.

Bethene, I'm with you on the cats.

LadyGoats, I'm sure your victim will love whatever you created.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Witchy, how did your trees fair in the heavy snow? The one didn't fall did it?
> 
> Saki, feel better.
> 
> ...


Oh, cats all the way, lol. I love animals, but kitties are my number one! (That snake pictured wasn't mine, I've never had my own snake. Froggies and turtles, yes, but no snakes.) 

My poor trees...sigh. None have fallen...yet...but after that huge storm, they are weak and just keep breaking. We keep getting soooooo much crazy wind, and the snow and ice just keep coming...there are new branches and limbs down all the time. It's too painfully frigid outside to do anything about the mess, so the limbs just keep falling into giant piles in our yard. The only time I go back there is when a limb falls on the neighbors stuff and I have to move it. Other than that, until this weather calms, we are helpless to do anything about the disaster back there...and even then, we have no idea how to deal with this mess.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I guess the only thing to do is find out about a professional tree clean up service. It sounds like you may need to have the trees assessed by a tree company. Last year my neighbor had two 40ft evergreens cut down. One between our yards and one on the other side. They looked fine, but the tree company said they were rotting and dying inside, and they might come down on one of the houses. It really broke my heart to see them cut down. He didn't want them to come down on either house. We have another one in the back very close to the house that is on my property. I might have to have someone look at it. Maybe since it was snow damage, your insurance company may help with the removal and cleanup of the fallen limbs.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I guess the only thing to do is find out about a professional tree clean up service. It sounds like you may need to have the trees assessed by a tree company. Last year my neighbor had two 40ft evergreens cut down. One between our yards and one on the other side. They looked fine, but the tree company said they were rotting and dying inside, and they might come down on one of the houses. It really broke my heart to see them cut down. He didn't want them to come down on either house. We have another one in the back very close to the house that is on my property. I might have to have someone look at it. Maybe since it was snow damage, your insurance company may help with the removal and cleanup of the fallen limbs.


We have wanted to take these trees down and plant different ones since the day we moved in...but we have zero money to take down these trees...none...and with three about 100ft trees, it's crazy expensive. From what I've heard, the local insurance companies aren't being too helpful with all the tree issues from the snow, either. Regardless, we don't quite have the money for the deductible, either. Just not sure what to do. We will try to clean it up ourselves when the weather warms, I guess, and do some more trimming if we can borrow a chainsaw on a stick and some loppers...

The trees are actually quite healthy...just too heavy due to how large they have grown, and awkward...because of how crooked they have grown due to the original people who planted them placed them too close together.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of trees do you have? My Mom had a big walnut in her front yard that was leaning towards the garage. She had a tree company come and cut it down, and a few others on her property (She had an acre). The total bill came to $3,000., but they took a thousand off for the walnut wood. Maybe some of your trees could be sold for wood.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

scareme said:


> What kind of trees do you have? My Mom had a big walnut in her front yard that was leaning towards the garage. She had a tree company come and cut it down, and a few others on her property (She had an acre). The total bill came to $3,000., but they took a thousand off for the walnut wood. Maybe some of your trees could be sold for wood.


Pine (white pine, possibly, though I'm not sure). Sticky, sappy pine. Even if they took off a thousand for wood, we still couldn't afford it, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya trees taken out here is crazy expensive also


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the well wishes : )


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

feel better. Saki! 

I never could take a live critter and feed another , I have a turtle that eats turtle pellets, and a vegetarian tortoise!


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I shipped today!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am close to shipping but it may be Friday.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I won't be shipping until Friday. I still have some stuff to finish up.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> I shipped today!


Yay! Pictures, soon!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

So.. I had to shiver when I opened up my browser this morning. 









I can't do snow. Even hate visiting it. Sooo sorry for everyone having to deal with the extra long extra cold... ness.. BLAH! Warm thoughts goin' out to you!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I should be shipping early tomorrow. It's supposed to snow; I hope it doesn't make the roads too bad, or I might have to wait until afternoon, or even until Sat.

I don't even mind a reasonable amount of snow, but I'm sick of temps 20 degrees below average! If we're going to get way below normal temperatures, that should happen in July.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

bethene said:


> feel better. Saki!
> 
> I never could take a live critter and feed another , I have a turtle that eats turtle pellets, and a vegetarian tortoise!


I have two turtles I let roam free in my fenced in back yard. I used to have a real slug problem, but I haven't seen any in years. I supplement their diet with cat food and fresh fruit. I have a mulberry tree in my yard, and they love the mulberries.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> If we're going to get way below normal temperatures, that should happen in July.
> View attachment 236046


LOL! That picture is killing me. Is anyone starting seeds indoors? Would imagine that could slightly help with Spring Fever. 

And I totally agree - give me lower temps in July!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I should be shipping early tomorrow. It's supposed to snow; I hope it doesn't make the roads too bad, or I might have to wait until afternoon, or even until Sat.
> 
> I don't even mind a reasonable amount of snow, but I'm sick of temps 20 degrees below average! If we're going to get way below normal temperatures, that should happen in July.
> View attachment 236046


Ah!! I love that pic, hahaha!! After we get more snow the next two days (curl up in a ball and cry), I might just have to go outside and do that...but I'll have to be quick about it, because if I'm outside more than 15 minutes, I'll lose my fingers and toes...

I know, right?? Spring and Fall are my absolute favorite times of year, and Illinois USED to get all four seasons...but the past several years or so, it seems Spring and Fall have been getting shorter and shorter, and it goes almost straight from Arctic, insane cold and windy Winter right into miserably humid Summer, then Back to awful Winter, and so on and so on...I miss my Spring and Fall!!! 

Right now, it is 0 degrees outside with a wind chill of -20. {{shivers}} ((cries some more))



LadyGoats said:


> LOL! That picture is killing me. Is anyone starting seeds indoors? Would imagine that could slightly help with Spring Fever.
> 
> And I totally agree - give me lower temps in July!!


I want to plant SOOOOOO badly...it's killing me to wait. I would love to start indoors, but with four cats, I can't, or my seedlings will just end up as kitty treats!! I have nowhere warm and sunny to put plants where my darlings can't get to them. As it is, I have Sage and a spider plant on the landing that goes to my basement...they get light, but it's so cold in there this year that the poor things look like they won't make it.

Yes...lower temps in July, please...and, more importantly, lower humidity, too!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see more pics!!! It looks like everyone will be shipping tomorrow...boy, are we going to have a flood of pictures early next week!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

We started ours about two weeks later than we typically do, but here's my daughter's first haul. 







(Eek, didn't realize my potting bench was so dirty!!)

And the corn is just peeking out









But we're having abnormally high temps this mid-week. Hope to hell [which it would be] that this trend doesn't continue..


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Oh gosh, that would so much suck if I escaped -20 temps only to encounter miserably hot weather! 
Great start with the seedlings! I don't dare start much this early unless it's very small and/or slow-growing. I have my houseplants though---


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Oh gosh, that would so much suck if I escaped -20 temps only to encounter miserably hot weather!
> Great start with the seedlings! I don't dare start much this early unless it's very small and/or slow-growing. I have my houseplants though---
> View attachment 236056
> 
> View attachment 236057


Yeah, Illinois has the craziest weather and temps all year with major temperature differences day to day sometimes...and like I said, Spring and Fall get shorter and shorter every year. It's not so much the heat in Illinois that's bad over the summer...though we do get some nasty hot days in the upper 90's and low 100's (not as bad as southerners, but still hot)...but it's the heat index and the humidity that's bad for us, at least in my area. It could be in the 80's, but the humidity and no breeze make it feel like 200 degrees, lol. I could handle the heat, dry heat, but our humidity is the miserable part. That's why I could never live in, say, Florida...ug, the humidity...I despise being all sticky, sweaty and frizzy haired, lol. I can only imagine our high humidity comes from the lake...but I honestly don't know, for sure.

Yeah, it's way too soon for me to start seeds indoors, here, too. If I did, I'd have full grown plants by the time I could plant them outside, lol.

Very cool looking plants/flowers, ooojen!! I wish I could have plants and flowers inside!! I have a big spider plant, but it is hanging from the ceiling where the kitties can't reach it. Nala tries, though, lol. If I don't keep it trimmed, she will climb up as high as she can and stand up as tall as she can and try to eat it, lol.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Windchills of 15 right now...down to 5 degrees tonight....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Windchills of 15 right now...down to 5 degrees tonight....Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


Oh, that's a heatwave to me, hahaha! (Which is sad, because your temps are still terribly cold, lol.)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm...the pool of Reapers and Victims left to be reaped is slowly going down...which of you last minute shippers is my Reaper??? Once my Victim received her reap from me, I could start to get excited about my own reaping!! 

Don't we still have some mystery Reapers who's Victim's still don't know their identity?? That would drive me crazy, lol. Did everyone who has been reaped already figure out who their Reapers were??


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Hmmm...the pool of Reapers and Victims left to be reaped is slowly going down...which of you last minute shippers is my Reaper??? Once my Victim received her reap from me, I could start to get excited about my own reaping!!
> 
> Don't we still have some mystery Reapers who's Victim's still don't know their identity?? That would drive me crazy, lol. Did everyone who has been reaped already figure out who their Reapers were??


It's taking everything in me to stop myself from investigating who my reaper is. 

I have a guess, but don't think I want to know, for sure ;-)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> It's taking everything in me to stop myself from investigating who my reaper is.
> 
> I have a guess, but don't think I want to know, for sure ;-)


Hahaha! I don't want to know, for sure, either. I have a couple suspicions, too, but I am usually wrong. With so few of us on this one, an investigation would be fairly easy.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I've made it a point not to look at shipping information on the boxes I've gotten, but I'm getting curious, too. I don't know who my Reaper is, but I assume it's someone who's pretty involved and enthusiastic, since he or she is treating me so well  (Are there even any "he's" left unaccounted for? ) 

There's a danger in posting an in-progress picture of a reaper gift --one I didn't initially think of when I got too excited to contain myself and posted. If you screw it up and can't send it, and your victim figures out you're their reaper, they might be disappointed. Of course, there's always the possibility they might be relieved!

Our kitties don't bother my plants much. None of them must smell as delicious as a spider plant. Generally the only issue I have with them is that they want to hang out on the window sills, and will knock the plants down in order to see the birds at the feeders.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> Generally the only issue I have with them is that they want to hang out on the window sills, and will knock the plants down in order to see the birds at the feeders.


I can't use my bird feeders because my cats are hunters.   

I've capped their nails and they have bells on their collars, but they still manage to bring "gifts" - and I can't stand those types of gifts.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Nala loves the taste of spider plants, but she will try to eat any plant or cut flower I bring in the house. She just loves plant leaves! It's always a pain when I get a bouquet of flowers for something or cut some garden flowers to bring inside, as she will stalk them. We have to hide them in a closet or something if we leave or go to sleep. Heaven forbid we forget and leave them out, there will be water and chewed on flowers everywhere.

Three of my four cats are hunters/mousers...but they are indoor cats only, unless we take them outside while holding them or Ziva goes out on her leash, so I don't have to worry about the birds outside. Well, besides from Rusty, the neighbor's cat...but he has gotten rather...round...as of late, so I don't worry about him running after and catching many critters anymore, lol. You should hear my cats chirp, chatter and war cry at the birds, humming birds, squirrels and chipmunks outside the windows, though, lol. Oh, or if a bug is in the house...it won't last long.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ours are inside too, though once in a while I let them out for a half hour or so just after dark. I turn on the light by the front door, and they always stick around close...but they feel like they're having an adventure. They're not too anxious for outdoor playtime when it's this cold.
They LOVE grass in the summertime, but I'm lucky they're not big houseplant eaters. I should sprout some oats or wheat for them.

"...chirp, chatter and war cry..." Heehee-- cute! Only one of our 3 is highly vocal, but hummingbirds and big woodpeckers really get her "talking".


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

My cats are scared of outside, lol. Ziva is okay with it, when she's on her leash, but would rather be inside. My husband takes them each outside, one at a time, on nice days. He holds them so they feel safe, and they get to look around and sniff things, lol. They are safe, warm and have it made in the house, so they prefer it there...my spoiled little brats.
Oh, my cats all talk like crazy!!! So much talking! All four of them war cry when they are carrying their "kills" to us. (Kills being certain toys they have, lol.) They chatter and chirp out the doors and windows, they cry and yell when they want food...if you wait to long to feed them (they have set feeding times, no free feeding), Nala and Ziva will come right up to your face like an inch away and scream at you, hahaha! It's soooo funny. They walk around the house yelling and talking about who knows what. Max cries when we leave, go to bed, go outside or he even thinks we left. If he can't see us, he cries and cries and carries his "Bunny" around. He cries if he can't find Bunny, too. (Bunny is his blue bunny stuffed animal he has had his whole life. It's his security blanket, his baby and his kill, all at once, lol.) Ty will yell at me and talk and talk when she sees me straightening my hair. It's the oddest thing. She must be trying to tell me how damaging it is to my hair, lol. Ty just likes to have conversations with us, in general. She's our oldest and she thinks she is "people". She actually makes odd little talking sounds rather than meowing. Ziva...oh, if she goes poo, she runs out of the litter box and yells as loud as she possibly can to announce to us that she went poo. Hahahaha! I am dead serious. She gets soooo excited when she poos!!!  

I could go on and on telling you about the conversations we have with our cats, lol. I can only imagine they talk so much because we talk to them so much.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

(I always find it funny, the things we end up talking about in these threads when there aren't any Reapings to talk about, lol.)


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

My cats are indoor cats too, but Tigre had an adventure tonight, and certain family members are lucky he didn't get eaten by the fox, or I would have fed them to the fox. I was on my way home and called my husband. While I was talking to him he said who is that meowing. I said it's Miles he's always talking. He said Miles in in the window meowing outside. When I came home he said Tigre must have snuck through the open door when he and Trevor came home a while earlier. Miles was in the window meowing at Tigre, who was at the front door meowing to get back in. I came home one day last week and saw the fox in the yard between mine and my neighbors house. Geoff came home the other night and saw the fox chasing a bunny next door. This could have ended so badly. This is why I harp on my family to come and go through the garage for this very reason. They can't ever do what I ask. We ran into our neighbor behind us on Thanksgiving weekend, and he said a coyote had been laying in his backyard for a week or more. What can't my family members get about this scenario?

WitchyKitty, plants and flowers are not safe in my house either. Miles likes the houseplants, and Tigre likes the fresh cut flowers, especially if there is baby's breath. Then he pukes on the carpet. I had to take one houseplant to work because Miles was chewing on it so badly. Our little angels.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Whew! Despite frigid temperatures I got my Victim's gift sent out yesterday....it's up to UPS to get it to my victim safely. Fingers crossed that nothing breaks, I used lots and lots of bubble paper....... I forgot to put something local in the box...I thought about it this morning...but alas, it was already sent. Dang it....I confound myself at times.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Whew! Despite frigid temperatures I got my Victim's gift sent out yesterday....it's up to UPS to get it to my victim safely. Fingers crossed that nothing breaks, I used lots and lots of bubble paper....... I forgot to put something local in the box...I thought about it this morning...but alas, it was already sent. Dang it....I confound myself at times.


Hopefully you won't have to update your status to "Where Reapings Vanish" - best of luck!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

My cats are never allowed to go outside. While we lived in the RV park, my Gino escaped some time in the night.  I was so distraught. Thankfully we found him hours later all the way up by the front part of the RV Park. Best birthday present EVER finding him. Used to put them in a large kennel at the RV Park so they could get some sun. Sold the kennel at the yard sale since they have the screened in back porch.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitties being free to roam outside makes me waaaaaay too nervous. They are much safer indoors. There are too many things around here that could hurt them, or worse. If one of my cats got out and I couldn't find them, even for a second, I would lose my mind...completely hysterical!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm sure our kitties would love a screened porch! I have said that if I ever win the lottery (which is very unlikely to happen since buy <1 ticket a year...but if I do...) I'd make a big enclosed gazebo for the cats. They'd have so much fun!

We have a ridiculous number of coyotes around, too. 10 or 15 years ago there weren't many at all. But we have a big Great Pyrenees that keeps them at a distance, at least until she goes to bed in the garage.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am wrapping and packing my victim's stuff up and will send tomorrow.


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Gotta say, here's a new one for me: *I'm nervous!!* Finishing everything up and can't stop second-guessing if my victim's gonna like it or if I went way out to left field. Eek.


You can stop second guessing yourself right now, missy! Are you kidding me? LOVE. 

You know, for some crazy reason, I was excited to bring in the new year of 2015. I had high hopes, even. Heh. This has been the crappiest year ever...and we are still less than 2 months in! Words cannot express how much I love everything. It came at a time when I thought if the world doesn't slow down, just a little bit, I don't know how much more I can take! When my neighbor texted me that I had a box waiting on me, I could hardly think of anything other than getting home to my reap!!! I absolutely hate car trips. Even more if I'm not driving. I smiled the entire trip home and believe me when I say I tore into that package as soon as I was in the door! Haven't stopped smiling since! 

I FINALLY got pictures up late last night. I was late getting back from the nursing home and you were already off line when I posted them. But, they are there waiting for you to see them this morning!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

I saw them! It made my night to come home and see that. Loved your stories!! Xoxo!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> My cats are scared of outside, lol. Ziva is okay with it, when she's on her leash, but would rather be inside. My husband takes them each outside, one at a time, on nice days. He holds them so they feel safe, and they get to look around and sniff things, lol. They are safe, warm and have it made in the house, so they prefer it there...my spoiled little brats.
> Oh, my cats all talk like crazy!!! So much talking! All four of them war cry when they are carrying their "kills" to us. (Kills being certain toys they have, lol.) They chatter and chirp out the doors and windows, they cry and yell when they want food...if you wait to long to feed them (they have set feeding times, no free feeding), Nala and Ziva will come right up to your face like an inch away and scream at you, hahaha! It's soooo funny. They walk around the house yelling and talking about who knows what. Max cries when we leave, go to bed, go outside or he even thinks we left. If he can't see us, he cries and cries and carries his "Bunny" around. He cries if he can't find Bunny, too. (Bunny is his blue bunny stuffed animal he has had his whole life. It's his security blanket, his baby and his kill, all at once, lol.) Ty will yell at me and talk and talk when she sees me straightening my hair. It's the oddest thing. She must be trying to tell me how damaging it is to my hair, lol. Ty just likes to have conversations with us, in general. She's our oldest and she thinks she is "people". She actually makes odd little talking sounds rather than meowing. Ziva...oh, if she goes poo, she runs out of the litter box and yells as loud as she possibly can to announce to us that she went poo. Hahahaha! I am dead serious. She gets soooo excited when she poos!!!
> 
> I could go on and on telling you about the conversations we have with our cats, lol. I can only imagine they talk so much because we talk to them so much.


love this....my cats are part of our family totally and never go outside, if ones "missing", like asleep ignoring me totally and i cant find it, the world stops till we find them and i mean stops, i go hysterical thinking someone let one outside. we have a college kitty, one of the girls goes back and forth with my son to his condo at school and comes home about everyother weekend with him. shes so spoiled and the center of attention...i check on her like a hovering mother over a kid. witchkitty buy some of those squeaky motion mousies for your kitties, when you move them they squeak like a mouse being hunted, they will love it and will drive you nuts.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

,y kitties never go out side either, we also freak out. of we can't find one...two of my four are. terrified of going outside,my one girl likes to be carried around the backyard. have a young one, a bit over a year, trying to scare him from doors, cuz he wants to be with us so much, I can see him following us out,just to stay with us,


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

remember, deadline for shipping is today, let me know if you will be late!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just throwing this out there...to whoever my reaper may be: My computer has been acting up lately, and today it got worse. My husband tried to do things to fix it, but nothing worked and now it's worse. It's just all messed up. I have been trying to get it better all day. Soooo...the point of the story, is that if you sent my box and I, all of the sudden, disappear from the forums and don't post pics right away...don't freak out, lol, I will post as soon as my computer lets me, or find another way to post them. It should be fine, as it's still usable at the moment, but on that tiny chance it gets even worse and freezes up, explodes or becomes a Decepticon, shoots at me and runs away, I'd hate for my reaper to think my box got lost or that I hate their gifts!!! 

(I may, also, get mad enough at this thing to throw it across the room, kick it, step on it and light it on fire...but I promise, my reaper, that I will try not to do so until after I get my box and post...well, I, at least, promise to do my best not to do any of this, anyway, lol...)

Again, it should be fine, but I wanted to warn you that it's acting up, just in case.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear about it acting up, but way to put a funny spin on it..!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

screamqueen2012 said:


> love this....my cats are part of our family totally and never go outside, if ones "missing", like asleep ignoring me totally and i cant find it, the world stops till we find them and i mean stops, i go hysterical thinking someone let one outside. we have a college kitty, one of the girls goes back and forth with my son to his condo at school and comes home about everyother weekend with him. shes so spoiled and the center of attention...i check on her like a hovering mother over a kid. witchkitty buy some of those squeaky motion mousies for your kitties, when you move them they squeak like a mouse being hunted, they will love it and will drive you nuts.


Oh yes...I have torn the house apart hysterically many a time looking for a "missing" cat who is usually fast asleep somewhere hidden. After about 15 minutes or more of searching, calling out and panicking, they will just suddenly appear behind me with a sleepy, confused look on their face. I'm just like, "Where the heck have you been?!?!"


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Oh yes...I have torn the house apart hysterically many a time looking for a "missing" cat who is usually fast asleep somewhere hidden. After about 15 minutes or more of searching, calling out and panicking, they will just suddenly appear behind me with a sleepy, confused look on their face. I'm just like, "Where the heck have you been?!?!"


I'm wondering if those little trackers for your keys would be good to put in the cat's collars! It only works if they're within 100 feet of you, or something like that, but at least you could walk from room to room and check, as opposed to frantically searching and coming up short. Then you only have to panic if the app doesn't locate the tracker...

Seems like $70 for four cats would be worth the peace of mind if it really causes that much anxiety..

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PKXRXKM/ref=pd_aw_sims_4?pi=AC_SX230_QL60


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

WitchyKitty said:


> Just throwing this out there...to whoever my reaper may be: My computer has been acting up lately, and today it got worse. My husband tried to do things to fix it, but nothing worked and now it's worse. It's just all messed up. I have been trying to get it better all day. Soooo...the point of the story, is that if you sent my box and I, all of the sudden, disappear from the forums and don't post pics right away...don't freak out, lol, I will post as soon as my computer lets me, or find another way to post them. It should be fine, as it's still usable at the moment, but on that tiny chance it gets even worse and freezes up, explodes or becomes a Decepticon, shoots at me and runs away, I'd hate for my reaper to think my box got lost or that I hate their gifts!!!
> 
> (I may, also, get mad enough at this thing to throw it across the room, kick it, step on it and light it on fire...but I promise, my reaper, that I will try not to do so until after I get my box and post...well, I, at least, promise to do my best not to do any of this, anyway, lol...)
> 
> Again, it should be fine, but I wanted to warn you that it's acting up, just in case.


I hate to hear about your computer acting up. Mine's been limping along for months now. My hubby finally broke down and bought me a new one. My birthday isn't for a while yet, but I convinced him he wouldn't want to live with me if I didn't have contact with the outside world. Good luck with yours WitchyKitty.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Tracking says my victim should get my box Tuesday. I hope the weather allows the mail trucks to get through.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My victim's gifts left here today. I ended up splitting it into numerous boxes. Even though it left this morning my receipt said delivery Monday. I just checked the USPS tracking and it says Wednesday, which is much more like it.

I was rushing trying to get it mailed since we have a chance of ice or snow tomorrow night and Monday thru Tuesday. We don't have much of that, but remember last year, we had ice that shut down everything leaving or coming into North Texas. It was before Christmas and UPS, USPS and Fed Ex had packages stacked up outside in the Dallas area that were 2-3 weeks late getting delivered due to all the holiday trafiice and ice. 

So, I was determined to get it out of here and headed to the frozen state that is used to handling his weather. Guess that is not too much of hint since many of you are snow bound.

I was also trying to get off to our MNT today and didn't go to be until around 2 this morning. I had one last thing to do to one item today and I forgot to do it. OMG, what a ditz. So, the back of an item, which is really the front in a weird kind of way shipped in its unfinished state. I am so hacked at myself. How could I space out and not remember to do that. The good news is that it is on the back and I am sure that the victim will complete it easily. But, how embarrassing!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LadyGoats said:


> I'm wondering if those little trackers for your keys would be good to put in the cat's collars! It only works if they're within 100 feet of you, or something like that, but at least you could walk from room to room and check, as opposed to frantically searching and coming up short. Then you only have to panic if the app doesn't locate the tracker...
> 
> Seems like $70 for four cats would be worth the peace of mind if it really causes that much anxiety..
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00PKXRXKM/ref=pd_aw_sims_4?pi=AC_SX230_QL60


Hmmm...that would be a very handy idea, but my kitties don't wear collars. Ty does wear bows made from the pink ribbon that Victoria's Secret uses on their bags, though, lol. I'm serious. Ty LOVES to wear ribbon from VS. I went out and bought her some of the nearly exact pink ribbon from a store to make more bows, but she was grumpy that they didn't smell like VS, so I had to dab them with perfume from there, hahaha. She is way too spoiled. I get her to wear other colored bows on occasion, but VS ones are her fave. If her bow falls off, she will pick it up and carry it to us to put it back on her, lol.

Can I attach a locator to a ribbon?? LOL



scareme said:


> I hate to hear about your computer acting up. Mine's been limping along for months now. My hubby finally broke down and bought me a new one. My birthday isn't for a while yet, but I convinced him he wouldn't want to live with me if I didn't have contact with the outside world. Good luck with yours WitchyKitty.


Thanks. We are still trying to doctor it. If it was an old laptop, we'd just save up and get a new one...but this one isn't very old...nor was it cheap. We are worried we got ourselves some odd virus, or maybe one of our installed programs or downloaded items are messing things up. It's hard to tell...just trial and error. Glad to hear you were able to talk him into getting you a new one!



printersdevil said:


> My victim's gifts left here today. I ended up splitting it into numerous boxes. Even though it left this morning my receipt said delivery Monday. I just checked the USPS tracking and it says Wednesday, which is much more like it.
> 
> I was rushing trying to get it mailed since we have a chance of ice or snow tomorrow night and Monday thru Tuesday. We don't have much of that, but remember last year, we had ice that shut down everything leaving or coming into North Texas. It was before Christmas and UPS, USPS and Fed Ex had packages stacked up outside in the Dallas area that were 2-3 weeks late getting delivered due to all the holiday trafiice and ice.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...could I be your frozen state Victim??? 

If it's me that gets your unfinished item, just let me know what needs to be done and I'm sure I can fix it right up!! I'm sure if someone else is your Victim, they will say the same thing, as well. No worries!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> ... If her bow falls off, she will pick it up and carry it to us to put it back on her, lol.
> 
> ...If it's me that gets your unfinished item, just let me know what needs to be done and I'm sure I can fix it right up!! I'm sure if someone else is your Victim, they will say the same thing, as well. No worries!


Awww, that sounds so adorable! ...back to her stylists for a little help putting herself back together.
One of our kitties has claimed a bow from Christmas, but she doesn't like to wear it. She'll tolerate it for a while if we fuss over her and tell her how cute she looks, but if we wander off, she's done with that! She'll carry it around a bit, though, and play with it.

Yep, I agree about the unfinished reap. If it's coming to this part of the Frozen North, no problem. We have plenty of time before we need to decorate


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks potential victims! I was just writing something on something with hot glue and ran out of glue sticks. I have so much crap----translated to Halloween stuff I have been stockpiling---translated to hoarding that I couldn't find my glue stcks! So it has a word unfinished and then I was going to dry brush or brush some paint on it to make it pop out. Dang! How could I forget that. But, like I said I was tired and it was late or early morning actually as I was finishing up and I got up in a few hours trying to pack all this up and get to post office before I left for LadySherry's at 10. It was a weird morning. 

A small fix for someone if the post office gets it there okay. If one of you happens to not be my frozen state victim, I will tell the victim that you will gladly fix it.! lol


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Am I the only one who missed deadline? I tried real hard to get it to UPS yesterday but doing a last minute check of everything, I discovered that I needed another coat of finish on one item. Ugh. How could I have not noticed that earlier? 

Now, it's sleeting and the roads are already icy. It is supposed to continue all night and tomorrow. It's a very good possibility I won't be able to ship tomorrow either! Most folks in my area are terrible drivers on snow and ice making it even more dangerous to drive. We shall see.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't stress shadowwalker. I have been late the past few Reapers. I pushed to get mine mailed yesterday and forgot that I hadn't finished something and it shipped with the unfinished there. The bad thing is that it was started and stopped in the middle of that step!!!! How can one forget that??????

Your victim will understand. We are also iced in tonight with all school around us closed. It just means we will have pictures for a little while longer and that is a GOOD thing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

no, shadowwalker,you aren't the only late reaper! so no worries, it happens!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

shadowwalker said:


> Am I the only one who missed deadline? I tried real hard to get it to UPS yesterday but doing a last minute check of everything, I discovered that I needed another coat of finish on one item. Ugh. How could I have not noticed that earlier?


*shuffles feet and avoids eye contact*
..um, no, you're not alone. I cut mailing right down to the wire, and then discovered that the PO closed 5 min before I got there. It closed at 11:45, and I was anticipating noon. It was part honest mistake (I_ would _have made it!) but I could, and should, have mailed it earlier in the week so it wouldn't have been an issue.
I'm not generally an obsessive-compulsive person. (My kitchen table is Exhibit A! At the moment there are more craft supplies and tools heaped on it than what the average sane person owns!) But I definitely have "tendencies" when it comes to making stuff. Whatever I make, I look at it when I ought to be done, and I think how it would look better if I just did one more thing to it...
and then one more...
and then one more...
Fine when there's no deadline, but it makes for last-minute shipping when there is. Anyway, everything is ready to go as soon as the PO opens. (I resisted the urge to unpack and tweak!) I so hope my victim likes what I'm sending. I'm pretty sure she's nice enough to find good things to say regardless, but I really hope that she'll genuinely enjoy it.

And now, to my reaper--- I feel bad about the timing, but I'm going to be gone for several days. If my reap shows up today, I'll be all over it! If it doesn't, I'll have to wait until next week  Someone will be here to make sure it doesn't sit outside. Rest assured that if I don't acknowledge my reap, it's not through lack of appreciation! I love the teasers, and I'm very anxious to see what else is coming!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

shadow walker don't feel bad your victim will surely understand


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

lol-- But _ME,_ I should be ashamed of myself, eh Saki?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ooojen said:


> lol-- But _ME,_ I should be ashamed of myself, eh Saki?


haha no I had to drive to work you should not feel bad either none of you should and I know your victim is going to love what you did and if your my reaper I totally understand


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok peeps a heads up 

I am going to hold off till April for the mini reaper guys . We have had a lot in a row figured I would give it some time


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yay! Saki!! I'm in!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I really don't think people will get mad if they get their reaps are a day or two late...it really depends on how things are sent, so I think most people will get their reaps about the same time. (that's for those of you who were shipping a little late or right on the deadline, like me) For me, the best thing about doing Secret Reaper is the joy of creating and making a special reap for my victim. Sometimes....like this time...my victim isn't very active...but hey...that's okay. You never know what another person may be going through, so I will try to be patient and hope my victim acknowledges that the gifts were recieved....That's all that really matters to me.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, I feel for those of you who have not been acknowledged. I know how you feel. Show us some pics so that we can share your wonderful items. 

Saki, I am so in, too, for the Mini Reaper.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Waiting on the tracking on my boxes to update. Thankfully, they left here Saturday. Tracking shows they left the Coppell USPS place early early SUnday so they should have made it out before the ICE shut down Texas again. LOL

We have about 2 inches of solid ice on the roads at the moment. Snow is one thing, but this ice is awful.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

printersdevil said:


> We have about 2 inches of solid ice on the roads at the moment. Snow is one thing, but this ice is awful.


I agree; I like ice in my drinks, but other than that I could generally do without it! I'd rather have a foot of snow than a half inch of ice.

But... off to Phoenix with DH and some friends for a few days. I hope it's nice there.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> But... off to Phoenix with DH and some friends for a few days. I hope it's nice there.


It is! 70s for the next week! Let me know if there's anything you want to see while you're here.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

printer, stay safe in all that ice!!!

ooojen, have fun on your trip!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Have a great trip, ooojen! I love Arizonia.

We had 70 degree weather all last week and it was in the mid 60s here on Saturday and now we have ice everywhere. Gotta love Texas weather.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks ladies  It's a corn-growers convention, but we won't be immersed in it all the time. (I wasn't raised on a farm; I married into it. It has its advantages, especially with no cows needing to be milked multiple times a day!) Friends are going too, and it should be fun.
Oo, 70's is perfect. Thanks LadyGoats! I'll message you if I have questions  I'd ask to meet you for lunch or something, but I think we'll have our time booked (as you might, too. It would be fun though!)
Last year the convention was in Texas-- San Antonio. I love it there...in Feb.
I'll be checking in for pictures when I can!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Have a great trip jen


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Ooojen safe travels!!

Again, if anyone plans a trip to central Florida, I'd love to meet up!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Me, anxiously awaiting the mailman. Is it here yet? Suspense is killing me!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey, can someone tell me what is the difference between this reap and the March mini-reap?


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Im headed to fort lauderdale in july, to bad its not central florida or it would have been fun to meet up Bethany!
I am thinking about heading to universal to see the harry potter stuff though, Im not sure I can be that close and not see it


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Hey, can someone tell me what is the difference between this reap and the March mini-reap?


There is nothing different really other then a few years ago I named it that and it stuck lol and we just go with it .


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

at first I think we had a smaller dollar amount, but it morphed into the same as the others..


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene said:


> at first I think we had a smaller dollar amount, but it morphed into the same as the others..


That is true have done so many reapers I have forgotten that lol


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dee14399 said:


> Im headed to fort lauderdale in july, to bad its not central florida or it would have been fun to meet up Bethany!
> I am thinking about heading to universal to see the harry potter stuff though, Im not sure I can be that close and not see it


Take me with you!!!!! Lol, I want to see The Wizarding World of Harry Potter sooo very badly! I am small, I may be able to fit into a large suitcase...though, I am claustrophobic, so I may need to be tranquilized...


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

dee14399 said:


> Im headed to fort lauderdale in july, to bad its not central florida or it would have been fun to meet up Bethany!
> I am thinking about heading to universal to see the harry potter stuff though, Im not sure I can be that close and not see it


July is HOT. Would love to meet up. I live about an hour from "the Parks".  Will PM you! It'd be about a 4 hour drive to Lauderdale. (depends who's behind the wheel  )


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Me, anxiously awaiting the mailman. Is it here yet? Suspense is killing me!
> View attachment 236560


Super cute kitty!!!! 

Hmmm, if I could, I would wait like this:


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Pumpkin5 said:


> I really don't think people will get mad if they get their reaps are a day or two late...it really depends on how things are sent, so I think most people will get their reaps about the same time. (that's for those of you who were shipping a little late or right on the deadline, like me) For me, the best thing about doing Secret Reaper is the joy of creating and making a special reap for my victim. Sometimes....like this time...my victim isn't very active...but hey...that's okay. You never know what another person may be going through, so I will try to be patient and hope my victim acknowledges that the gifts were recieved....That's all that really matters to me.


P5, did you take pictures of what you sent? I'm dying to find out what it was, If you did take pictures, would you post them?


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those cat photos are adorable.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

scareme said:


> P5, did you take pictures of what you sent? I'm dying to find out what it was, If you did take pictures, would you post them?


How long ago did P5 send out her packages?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It seems we have a couple of victims who never posted anything about their reaps...I hope everything is okay with them!!!
Hugs to you guys who haven't heard from your victims...it's such a bummer when that happens, because you don't know why. Here's to hoping your victims will check in soon and let you know what's up!! Has anyone tried to message these MIA victims?? 
I agree with everyone else...if you took any pics of your gifts before you sent them, you should post them for us to see!! If it's something you bought, and you don't have pics of it, you could see if you can find a pic of the item online and show us that, maybe? Or, at least, tell us what you sent, like mb24 did?


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

got reaped. will post more soon


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sidnami said:


> got reaped. will post more soon


Yay! Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

More pics!!!! Can't wait to see the goodies.

I just realized that my packages are supposed to be delivered tomorrow!!!! I hope so, but will not hold my breath. With all the ice here since I mailed, they probably got a slow start. I don't see any new update today. But, just in case they are on time, someone in a cold state should watch for the mailman. Oh, yeah you might want to greet him/her with a smile and something warm to drink because there are 4 boxes. I should have just repacked into one big box. I usually have all kinds of boxes around but they all got recycled. I had one that was not big enough and a bunch of flat rate boxes, so I used them and a small regular box that I emptied out so I could use it. I think it would have only cost one arm and leg in a big box as opposed to both arms and a leg this way. LOL

Once mine get to my victim, I can stalk the front door waiting on mine. I usually don't think about receiving Reaper gifts until my vic gets theirs. Then I feel the excitement in a different way as I wait on mine. Fun, fun, fun.


----------



## TheHalloweenKing (Jul 11, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> It seems we have a couple of victims who never posted anything about their reaps...I hope everything is okay with them!!!
> Hugs to you guys who haven't heard from your victims...it's such a bummer when that happens, because you don't know why. Here's to hoping your victims will check in soon and let you know what's up!! Has anyone tried to message these MIA victims??
> I agree with everyone else...if you took any pics of your gifts before you sent them, you should post them for us to see!! If it's something you bought, and you don't have pics of it, you could see if you can find a pic of the item online and show us that, maybe? Or, at least, tell us what you sent, like mb24 did?


I agree with WitchyKitty. Show us your pics... We would love to see them.


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope my victim gets their gifts soon. My UPS tracking number isn't pulling anything up. They said Thursday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

blueczarina, I am not sure why they even offer tracking. So many times it does not update. I just checked on mine for my victim and there are 4 boxes (long story) they went priority because I used flat rate boxes on 3. After repacking everything and deciding to use these I was pleased to have it go priority mail. It had a long way to go and was mailed Saturday morning and was to go out that day. Two of the boxes have not updated since Sunday night. The other two show that they are close to their destination. They are supposed to deliver tomorrow. I hope they all make it, but it looks like it will only be 2.

People who mailed at deadline like me or maybe Monday after and send regular post or UPS, it could be next Monday arriving. All is good, they will get there and give us a few extra days of pictures and anticipation.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok wanting some feed back so for mini reaper I was going to start sign ups March 1 but should I push it out til say April or may for sign ups give people a bit of a brake ? I know we have done one after another thought maybe a little brake would be good then get the excitement going for them back up in a few months. What do people think ?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

maybe hold off a bit, build excitement again, my two cents. but will go with what ever...


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hold off, then I may be able to join in again.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya that is what I am thinking to we have a lot in a row give everyone a chance to work on other things then get the excitement back just before the big reaper 


bethene said:


> maybe hold off a bit, build excitement again, my two cents. but will go with what ever...





im the goddess said:


> Hold off, then I may be able to join in again.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I don't know if I'll be able to participate no matter when it is. I can't believe how quickly time is passing. Got an idea of what design my daughter & future son in law want for thier wedding cake - in May. Have to order edible shells to be delivered to my sister's house in Ohio.  Have to get packing my cake decorating stuff, but have to hold off on the stand mixer until a couple days before.  I think the truck will be packed!! 

Daughter is wearing a ring of mine that my parents bought for me - it's a natural blue star sapphire with 2 diamonds set in white gold. It will be her something blue & a hankerchief that belonged to one of my grandmothers will be her something old.  Packing as things are decided so nothing gets left, not like I could run home if I forgot something. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki, whatever you do is fine with me. It would be nice to have a little break though. I think it would be fun to do a one item Reaper at some point. Sort of like a flash of Reaper goodness and have a fast turnaround time. It would be different and not as time consuming.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone to the North of me better be watching for the mail. Two of four packages show out for delivery!! Not sure about the other two.

UPDATE:
Someone in the cold, frigid weather should check their porch. Two packages have been delivered!

The third shows it is close and still shows it should arrive today. I have had that happen here where they brought it back later in the day, but I assume it will be tomorrow.

The fourth package still only shows the Sunday info that it was leaving Texas. WTH


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok peeps I am going to push the mini reaper out till April


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

There is a box sitting in front of me!!! I think I may have been reaped!!!! I want to open it but can't until my husband is done getting cleaned up from work!!!!! Get out here darling husband before I go in there and drag you out!!!!!! ARG!!!!!!!

I think I know who it's from, but am not 100% sure. As usual, my guesses were wrong, lol. I always have very sneaky reapers who are excellent at keeping themselves hidden. The mailman put the box in front of my outward opening storm door with railings on either side...I couldn't open the door enough to get the box without pushing it down the stairs, lol. Not to mention, it's currently snowing, so I'm standing there, half in and half out the door, in my PJs, getting snowed on, reaching at an odd angle between the door and railing, trying to maneuver this box to a place where I can grab it and pull it out from behind the door, lol. The mailman was probably sitting in the truck laughing at me, as he was still out front of my house. Thanks Mr. Mailman. 

(Hurry, my husband, hurry!!!!! I'm going crazy having to wait!!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

...If this isn't my reap, I'll laugh...and be sad...and feel like an idiot, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see pics


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Pics to come very soon!!!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Saki, whatever you do is fine with me. It would be nice to have a little break though. I think it would be fun to do a one item Reaper at some point. Sort of like a flash of Reaper goodness and have a fast turnaround time. It would be different and not as time consuming.


I LOVE this idea!!!


----------



## blueczarina (Aug 18, 2011)

Flash reapers would be fun. I bet a lot of neat crafts would come out of that with people focusing on one item for the time allotted.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Well WitchyKitty, well??????


OOOps,it would help if I were on the picture thread.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is what I was thinking---like a Flash sale. It could be fun.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am getting a little apprehensive because one of the packages for my victim still shows only that it left Coppell, TX on Feb. 23 at 7 p.m. Where the heck is it? Twilight zone? Two arrived today and the other is very close to her and should deliver tomorrow. Why are so many packages left blind like they are lost????


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Printer, I don't think it's time to worry yet. Glad to see that 3 of the four were trackable, but this one will be fine  I was tracking a package from MI and it didn't update for a few days until my package was delivered. Didn't even say it was out for delivery! I just think that someone dropped the ball and didn't scan it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Ladygoats, I hope so. As of last night it shows it was just leaving Texas.

As of this morning (Thursday) the one still shows that it just left Texas last night and it was dropped at P.O. on Saturday. The other shows it is close in Fargo, N.D. but shows delayed and won't make the delivery date of yesterday. No kidding.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I forgot to bring tracking numbers with me, so I have no idea where my victim's stuff is. Initially they said it should be delivered Thursday-- today.
I know I'm fussing a bit, but one more message about box 2 for my victim, (who will know for sure who I am by the time she opens box 1-- there aren't many reaps left, so I imagine she already has a pretty good guess at this point. Anyway--) Box 2 has 2 things in it, plus a note that wound up sort of made into the awkward box. There's so much bubble wrap and so many support pieces, I figured I'd mention it. One thing couldn't be missed, but the smaller could possibly, and the note could easily. 

Kind of holding my breath.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I forgot to bring tracking numbers with me, so I have no idea where my victim's stuff is. Initially they said it should be delivered Thursday-- today.
> I know I'm fussing a bit, but one more message about box 2 for my victim, (who will know for sure who I am by the time she opens box 1-- there aren't many reaps left, so I imagine she already has a pretty good guess at this point. Anyway--) Box 2 has 2 things in it, plus a note that wound up sort of made into the awkward box. There's so much bubble wrap and so many support pieces, I figured I'd mention it. One thing couldn't be missed, but the smaller could possibly, and the note could easily.
> 
> Kind of holding my breath.



Cool, now we'll know to look..!

If I am your victim and you're 20mi west of me, I'll die..!


----------



## dee14399 (Aug 24, 2010)

Ugghh, Tracking says my package will not be there till next week. Sorry victim its coming


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

For the record, everyone... Consider me dead...


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

printersdevil, Most of my packages only show that they have been dropped off, and nothing after that. It seems to scan a box along it's route anymore is optional. I quit checking cause it just made me nervous, and the boxes always arrived around the date they said it would be when I dropped it off. I can't wait to see what you've sent. You can go ahead and whisper in my ear, I won't tell anyone.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

LadyGoats said:


> Cool, now we'll know to look..!
> 
> If I am your victim and you're 20mi west of me, I'll die..!


^Too funny!^


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

ooojen said:


> I forgot to bring tracking numbers with me, so I have no idea where my victim's stuff is. Initially they said it should be delivered Thursday-- today.
> I know I'm fussing a bit, but one more message about box 2 for my victim, (who will know for sure who I am by the time she opens box 1-- there aren't many reaps left, so I imagine she already has a pretty good guess at this point. Anyway--) Box 2 has 2 things in it, plus a note that wound up sort of made into the awkward box. There's so much bubble wrap and so many support pieces, I figured I'd mention it. One thing couldn't be missed, but the smaller could possibly, and the note could easily.
> 
> Kind of holding my breath.





LadyGoats said:


> Cool, now we'll know to look..!
> 
> If I am your victim and you're 20mi west of me, I'll die..!





LadyGoats said:


> For the record, everyone... Consider me dead...
> 
> View attachment 236744


Hahahaha!!! So awesome. That's way too funny. Can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What the heck? This was supposed to be delivered yesterday and it was in Fargo, ND today at noon. So I guess it will be tomorrow. The 4th package is really showing up weird. I wonder if they lost it or just left in Texas for days like it looks like.


All those Facebook jokes about Texas shutting down for a little ice are true. I dropped 4 boxes at the post office center and they were picked up Saturday afternoon and went to Coppell in the DFW area. Three left there pre-ice and somehow the fourth was left behind and did not leave until Wednesday, the 25th which was when they should have been delivered! It will get there eventually. 

I think package 3 will be tomorrow and hopefully number 4 by Saturday.
It is coming Bernice!

Product & Tracking Information
Postal Product:
Priority Mail 2-Day™ 

Features:
USPS Tracking™
Up to $50 insurance included 
Restrictions Apply Priority Mail Insurance info ic
Date & Time 
Status of Item 
Location 

February 26, 2015 , 12:03 pm 

Departed USPS Facility 


FARGO, ND 58102 



The package is delayed and will not be delivered by the expected delivery date. An updated delivery date will be provided when available. Your item departed our USPS facility in FARGO, ND 58102 on February 26, 2015 at 12:03 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination.

February 26, 2015 , 6:31 am 
Arrived at USPS Facility .

FARGO, ND 58102 
February 25, 2015 , 5:49 am 

Departed USPS Facility .
BISMARCK, ND 58504 

February 25, 2015 , 3:40 am 
Arrived at USPS Facility .

BISMARCK, ND 58504 


February 22, 2015 , 12:56 am 

Departed USPS Facility .

COPPELL, TX 75099 


February 22, 2015 , 12:46 am 

Arrived at USPS Origin Facility .

COPPELL, TX 75099 


February 21, 2015 , 11:46 am 

Acceptance .

SHERMAN, TX 75090


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

How. Weird.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

So, who is left to be reaped?? There can't be too many victims left...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

there are a couple of folks whose packages are in route,and a couple who have not posted pictures..


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am waiting, but not anxiously. Well, I am anxious and excited about this, but I like to have mine delivered before I really concentrate on my package. There are still a couple of boxes floating somewhere for booswife02.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

bethene said:


> there are a couple of folks whose packages are in route,and a couple who have not posted pictures..


I hope they are able to post at some point!! Can't wait to see the one's that will be delivered soon!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

my package went to. Pennsylvania again first! !! is on the way to it's destination, but I don't understand the method to get there! !!??!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The final two boxes show OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY! Yay!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Everyone did such a great job on there reaper gifts. I just love the smaller reapers. 
Now time for me to do lots of stuff to our new yard landscape it saki style  and work on props for gathering of witches party  


Great job everyone


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like a bad victim because my reap arrived and I can't post it yet. I'm very anxious to see what I got-- many thanks in advance to my reaper.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Can't wait to see your gifts, ooojen!! Oh, and you aren't a bad victim...you made sure you posted right away, letting your reaper know you got your box! That's the biggest concern for most reapers. You also let your reaper know that you are exited to get home to your gift and that you will post when you do...it's all good!!


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

^^ what she said 

Those look like cat ears..

>(^^)<

ha! i made a cat..!

^ ^ 
>( * * )< 
/ \ 
/ .. \​ 

Yes, there is actually something that I _*should*_ be doing that isn't making cats from punctuations... Which is good because it's not letting me do a tail the way I'd like..


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kitty!!!

=^.^=


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh..! That one'so cute (my cat looks like clap in the app..! Geez!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, mine always reminds me of a Japanese anime kitty face, lol. I make it all the time. There should be a kitty pumpkin face on the forum...just because kitties rock.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

LadyGoats, I like the cat you made.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> LadyGoats, I like the cat you made.


Me, too!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

more reaps today?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

bethene did everyone get a reaper gift or in the mail is everyone covered ?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey all Secret Reaper lovers, check out the new thread about an upcoming short and fast Reaper exchange. Info is in the post titled: Hop on In for Luck of the Leprechaun Ain’t No Aprils Fool Secret Reaper.

It is sort of like a Flash Mob event for Reapers. Sounds complicated but isn't. Take time to let it soak in and follow the rules. Signups will end at midnight on Friday the 13th of March. All names of victims will be PMd by top of the morning on St. Patrick's Day, March 17. and you must mail and follow guidelines to make it fun and keep price down by April 1. Only one item!!!! Check out the post for info.

Come join the fun!!!


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

Did I miss it in the picture thread or has Saki not received her Haunted Hotel reap box yet? I could have sworn that I read where it was on its way a few days back.


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

shadowwalker said:


> Did I miss it in the picture thread or has Saki not received her Haunted Hotel reap box yet? I could have sworn that I read where it was on its way a few days back.


I'm missing a lot, too. Finding that my app isn't notifying me of much of what's posted (maybe I need to update?). Are you looking on a computer..?


----------



## shadowwalker (Jul 8, 2009)

I'm on my phone most of the time and I miss a lot too. But tonight I'm on the laptop and still don't see it. Hmm. Maybe she hasn't rec'd yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You have not missed it should be here next week 


shadowwalker said:


> Did I miss it in the picture thread or has Saki not received her Haunted Hotel reap box yet? I could have sworn that I read where it was on its way a few days back.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I have one still to arrive according to my SR. She has sent so much already and really spoiled me.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I believe everyone has been reaped, if I missed someone,please let me know! !


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I can't wait to see the remaining boxes that are on their way to you guys!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I can't wait to see the remaining boxes that are on their way to you guys!!!!


me too so excited for it


----------

